# World of Warcraft - Against the Razormanes... Pt. 1



## Evil Ujio (Mar 26, 2005)

The morning air is salty with the vapor of the sea, as the wind blows steadily from the south over the rocks, and wretched shrubs of the rugged red stained terrain that was Durotar.  On a cliff rise overlooking the sea lays the village of Korga’s Stand, a settlement of the Horde.  The land is rough and hardy like the great people of the Horde.

The early morning gives way to industry as the settlers begin their morning with hard work and slim meals.  The children follow their parents in their duties and those too young to work, play child-like games and basically make a nuisance.

But this morning… in the distance, a menace lurks, and motions for his brethren to follow in the early morning.

_Take liberities to describe what your character is doing in the early Spring morning...._


----------



## Voadam (Mar 26, 2005)

Snarrek stretched in the morning sun, breathing in the salty air. With a rumble the jungle troll's belly anounced his great hunger. Scratching at himself the tusked warrior reached out a brilliant green hand for the chunk of meat he had saved from last night's carousing, deciding to leave the jug of ale for later.

"It's good to have a break from the fighting every now and then" the banished troll mused to himself as he recalled how his last three companies had been decimated in the fighting causing him to have to band together with new units again and again. The crew he hung out with now was a mixed bunch but all right in the troll's eyes.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 26, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"My head is so heavy ... and work is waiting."
Moaned Goblin smith,while waving his hand to Snarrek. Little one was chewing on something.
"Snarrek, You could find me at smithy if You would need any repairs ... I will give special discount for an old friend."
Groog grinned to towering troll in friendly manner and strided towards the smithy while muttenring to himself.
"Why, och, why Trolls have to overcome headache so fast ? I must brew potion against hangover, cheap one too. It will be vein of gold, ach, my head."

OOC:
Yay, Hello, we are ready now. DM, all of Groog's stuff is in smithy, except his gun. Safety first trust later don't You agree ?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2005)

Garrak Stormcaller had rose early that morning, and now somberly went through his morning rituals. He stood on a cliff before the ocean, and prayed for divine strength as the sun started its climb into the sky.

_A new day dawns. May the might of the elements bolster me in my daily duties. I seek to make myself a pillar of support for my Horde brethren._

He sprinkled a pinch of sparkling dust off the cliff, and having concluded his prayers, walked back into town.


----------



## Legolizard (Mar 27, 2005)

Talos rose from his shallow tidepool next to his settlement and breathed in the morning suface air. He could never really get used to sleeping upove water. He started into town to see were they would need his help with that day, they'l propably have me helping the fishers again.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 29, 2005)

_Game post forthcoming on the morrow... things will get started with a bang or something._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 30, 2005)

Captain Horga sips his tea as he watches the sun rise over the sea in the horizon.  He is a tall broad shouldered orc with a blue patch covering an empty eye socket.  His vantage point from the tower gives him quite the view of the sea and the surrounding red stained terrain of the Durotar coastline.

Down below the citizens go about their daily chores with the diligence and straight forwardness born of a hardy life.  A child chases a field mouse through the cactus patches with the nimble recklessness that is many a young boy’s nature.  He pauses as a shadow looms over him, just as he catches the field mouse in his palms crouched on his knees in the red dust amidst the prickly, yet sweet fruit bearing cacti just south of the village.

A terrible war horn sounds… and the villagers freeze, for the sound is one that brings the coming storm of blood and savage fury.  The terrible baleful warhorn of the Razormanes…

_I will give you guys a chance to respond in the perhaps ten seconds that precede my next post which will most likely herald combat…_


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> A terrible war horn sounds… and the villagers freeze, for the sound is one that brings the coming storm of blood and savage fury.  The terrible baleful warhorn of the Razormanes…




"Huh ? Thousand unpaid debts, not again ... I forgot to make grenades !"

Cursed Groog while stopping smithy hammer from burying in his other hand. With grimface he closed the smithy and run towards concentration of warriors in the middle of the village. Yelling loudly and clenching his trusty splinter gun in sweating hands.

"Women and children ! Barricade Yourselves in the main hall ! Prepare bows and crosbows ! Hurry !"

_I hate combat, why I alvays end in the middle ?!_

OOC:
Groog runs towards the biggest concentratrion of Orc warriors. With eyes open and gun ready to shot.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 30, 2005)

Garrak's head jerked to face the direction of the sound. The Razormanes were coming. He enjoyed the thought of them being crushed before the might of the Horde, even in a remote location such as this. He hastily threw up a divine barrier around himself, and hurried to where his colleagues would be gathering.

[ooc: Shield of Faith: +2 deflection (duration 2 min)]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2005)

With a snarl the jungle troll Snarrek ducked back inside to grab his axe and armor.

"Here we go again" he thought to himself.


----------



## Legolizard (Mar 31, 2005)

Talos heads twards were the fighting will be and prepares to chug a potion of mage armor before heading into melee.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 31, 2005)

Snarrek snarls imprecations as he yanks on his battle gear, tightening the straps on his breastplate.

"*Couldn't be a declared battle, they have to raid don't they*." He snarls to himself.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 2, 2005)

The village responds quickly to the horn as parents scream for their children to come to safety, while the sparse soldiers form a battle line on the southern edge of the village closest to the cactus patches, as the Razormane raiders rush out to charge the welcoming line of armed orca warriors poised for battle.  The orcs brace in defense and cut down many of the raiders but their numbers are far more then could be fully accounted for in the chaos and many press through the lines in those precious few seconds… 

_*OOC:* Initiative- Snarrek 17, Razormane Thugs (5) 17, Garrak 10, Razormane Water Seeker 7, Talos 5, Groog 4.  The Razormanes are about 25 feet, the Water Seeker is 35 feet from you, from your position as you have all come to the village center to bolster the meager defenses._

The Razormane are thickset humanoids with large brutish tusks jutting from their pig-like like faces.  Sharp bristles jut from the back of their heads like a prickly mane, stretching down their hunched backs.  Five of the raiders spot you and under the order of a sixth wearing a black robe splattered with splotches of crimson they charge to attack!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 3, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Die demon-scum !"

Groog freaked out seeing someone wearig black robes and pointing at his direction. And aimed at the icoming quillboars, then his stare darted to black robed one. And he reaimed at him, wasting precious moments while other folks were charging.

OOC:
That's excuse for Groog's very low Initiative.  
Ranged attack on the Black Robe Quillboar with his splinter gun ! 
*Attack Bonus* +4(+2 BAB, +1 Dex, +1 Masterwork Splinter gun)
*Damage*: 4d6
DM, if Groog misses, everybody in 20' cone in frot of him must make Reflex Save against DC 15 or take 2d6 dmg.

Anyway, Groog will wait now 5 rounds before new shot. Of course he have his heavy tool hanging from the belt. Counting as heavy mace.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 3, 2005)

Talos will chug a potion of mage armor and waits for a opportunity to attack.

ooc: Ac:17+4=21 for 3 hours and will wait till he can charge next round.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 3, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> Talos will chug a potion of mage armor, increaseing his ac by +4 for 3 hours (1hour per caster lv. which is 3 because the minumum caster level to brew a potion is 3rd) and holds his attack until the enemy is close enough (like if they charge him)



_For in-game posts post descriptively what you are doing then, use an OOC comment to describe any mechanics you are using, for better flow and storytelling  thank you... use my post or Rikandur's as an example._


----------



## Voadam (Apr 4, 2005)

War fury falls upon the troll Snarrek and he launches himself with a blinding burst of speed to meet the oncoming razormanes face on, tusk to tusk. Adrenaline shoots through his heart and his whole green body seems to swell with blood lust. Closing with the mass of opponents in an instant he swings his greataxe in a powerful overhead blow at the lead razormane.


ooc: rage, charge, +11 on the attack, (+2BAB, +6 raging str, +1 masterwork, +2 charge) d12+9x3; AC 12, hp 33 reflex save +2


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2005)

As the Raxormanes charge Garrak brings forth another blessing to aid him in battle.

[ooc: defensively casting Divine Favour; AC 20, concentration +5, dc 11]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 6, 2005)

*Round 1*

_Snarrek rolls a total of 16 on the attack and hits the Razormane thug for 20 points of damage!  One Razormane Thug down._

Snarrek charges forward with a powerful swing of his greataxe right through the Razormane thug’s skull cleaving it in two as squeals like a wounded pig, blood spattering across the troll barbarian in a violent display of his prowess and skill!

But the Razormane thugs are wild with bloodlust and charge forward to meet the defense of the party!  Two stay to combat Snarrek in melee while the third charges towards Talos seeing him to be the next largest physical threat!  The fourth stays close to the robed Razormane looking to strike down anyone that gets too close!

_Two Razormane Thugs move to flank Snarrek, while the last one charges Talos!  The first of the two thugs on Snarrek rolls a 25 a critical, but follows with an 8 so no critical strike, the other misses with a 6!  Snarrek takes 9 points of damage!  The fourth Razormane Thug readies an attack to strike any enemy that gets in thread range._

The Razormane Thugs move to keep Snarrek flanked and attack him with their vicious yet primitive iron flails!  The one on his left strikes a vicious blow to his shoulder while he easily evades the sloppy attack of the second thug on his right!

_The third Thug charges Talos but misses with a 14!_

Talos is narrowly missed by the Razormane Thug’s flail as he prepares to drink his potion already in hand!  Garrak calls upon the spirits of the world and throws out a spell of Divine Favor, and the Wind Spirits respond with the blessing of their favor!

_Garrak successfully casts the spell and gains a +1 luck bonus to attack and damage rolls._

The Razormane Water Seeker scowls and holds his hands to the heavens it takes on an eerie red glow and then a wave of energy pulses out to the rest of the Razormane warriors, each receiving the energy of the spell!

Talos drinks his potion just as Groog unleashes his technological marvel on the robed Water Seeker!  The splinter gun lets out a roar as the robed figure reels from the attack blood spraying out from the wound as it lets out a terrible squeal!

_Groog rolls a 22 to attack and then does 14 points of damage on the attack!  The Razormane is still standing though!

Begin Round 2; Initiative- Snarrek 17, Razormane Thugs (4) 17, Garrak 10, Razormane Water Seeker 7, Talos 5, Groog 4. Snarrek is now in melee range of two Razormane Thugs who are still 30 feet from the rest of the party, and flanking him.  One of the Razormane’s is in melee range of Talos and the rest of the party, the final is standing in front of the Water Seeker._


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2005)

Snarrek roars in anger at the razormane who landed a vicious blow on his shoulder, the pain registering for a brief second before it is washed away in a flood of adrenaline and fury. Taking a big two-handed swing the troll spins putting his momentum into the axe strike levelled at his opponent's thick neck. The troll's momentum takes him one step closer to the Razormane caster.


ooc attack the razormane who struck me then five foot step towards the water seeker.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2005)

Garrak moves alongside the other Razormane in combat with Snarrek, taking a swing at the beast while it's attention is elsewhere.

[ooc: Move action into combat with the flanking Razormane not under attack by Snarrek, then attacking it; +5, d8+2, AC 20]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2005)

Forgot the mechanics

[ooc: snarrek is no longer charging so attack is +9, d12+9 AC goes up to 14, and fast healing 1 kicks in so now at 25/33 hp]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 6, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog aimed carefully, and grinned when Razormane in black robes stared straigh at the gun aimed between it's eyes. But whengoblin pulled gently the trigger, creature moved slightly, so shot caught it in the shoulder raising scream of pain.

"Yay ! This gun is worth it's price !"

Snarled goblin with mad glimmer in the eye. And stared at the enemy attacking nearest ally. Huh, serpentboy moved his huge tail from the pool. He saw that infuriated orc shaman were charging at one of the razormanes flanking frenzied troll berserker. He thought it trough and sighed. Frenzied trolls are dangerous enough ... Snarrek seem to get along well, and just turned one of the pigfaces into meal. Orc and Troll are more than enough for two miserable thugs. Serpentboy ... what was his name ? Talon ? He will help him, eventually, determined Groog.

"Grind this bugger Talon ! I'll watch Ya back !"

Goblin started the reloadig process, while weighting his smithy hammer in other hand, ready to defend himself.

OOC: Reloading ... 20%, DM can Groog use his skills to hasten the process ? He have Knowledge Tech *+9*, Craft Device (Gun in this case) *+11*


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 7, 2005)

*Round 2*

_Snarrek rolls a 19 total and hits the Razormane for 12 points of damage!_

The Razormane Thug reels under the powerful blow nearly losing his feet under the crushing weight of the attack, but somehow maintains standing despite the gaping wound in his shoulder and upper chest, blood spatters and oozes forth freely as it squeals with pain and anger!

_The wounded Razormane rolls a 15 to hit and strikes Snarrek for 7 points of damage!  The other rolls a 12 and misses him.  The third Razormane strikes to strike Talos but rolls a 4 total and misses while the third continues his actions from last round._

The two thugs flanking Snarrek swing their flails, but only the severely wounded Razormane lands a blow to the berserk troll’s right arm.  The other swings wildly trying to keep the troll harried and off-balance in the vicious melee!  Talos evades another clumsy strike from the Razormane try to maul him while the fourth continues to defend the Water Seeker.

_Garrak rolls a n 8 for his attack, includes +2 for flank, he misses._

Garrak moves forward to flank the Razormane thug untouched by Snarrek and his vicious axe blade!  But his strike is off and he misses in the excitement of the melee as the Razormane warrior shifts his weight in anticipation of the attack!  The Water Seeker raises his clawed hand and squeals loudly, “Sleep wretched goblin!”   He throws dust into the air, and a wave of magical energy bursts around Groog!  Groog resists the sinister spell but Talos succumbs to the enchanting magic and falls asleep amidst the vicious melee!

_The Water Seeker casts a spell, Groog rolls a 14 on his Will Save and resists the spell, while Talos rolls a 4 and falls asleep.  I will wait to see if Groog continues with his current action, and no you cannot speed up the reload time, I am sure there is a feat for doing just that._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 7, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"@$#%&! !"

Cursed goblin loudly, and dropped the gun just before inserting wooden bolt into processing grinder. Then he took his hammer, and moved towards the ugly razormane with meneacing swings. And kicked the sleeping princess, just to wake him up.

"Ei ! Azshara, wake up ! I hate warlocks ..."

OOC:
Total Defense, against the Razormane and tries to wake Talos with unarmed kick. Since he is asleep. Attack +2, dmg: d2 subdual. Picking weapon is just flavor text.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2005)

Garrak brings his axe around and takes another swing at the Razormane, intent on hacking a large piece out of the ugly beast.

[ooc: attack action; +5(+7 with flanking), d8+2, AC 20]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 7, 2005)

Snarrek whirls and brings his axe in an overhand chop to try to finish off the razormane who successfully struck him. His troll globulin courses through his veins beginning to reknit the damage done by the pummeling ball of iron wielded by the razormane.

[ooc attack the wounded non-flanked razormane, hopefully dropping him and breaking the flanking. +9 attack d12+9 damagex3. Fast healing 1 continues so 19/33 hp. Snarrek is now flanking the unwounded razormane with Garrak.]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 8, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "@$#%&! !"
> 
> Cursed goblin loudly, and dropped the gun just before inserting wooden bolt into processing grinder. Then he took his hammer, and moved towards the ugly razormane with meneacing swings. And kicked the sleeping princess, just to wake him up.
> 
> ...




*Initiative-*_ Snarrek 17, Razormane Thugs (4) 17, Garrak 10, Razormane Water Seeker 7, Talos 5 (Sleep), Groog 4._

_Groog suffers a -4 for fighting defensively to receive a +2 to his AC, he rolls a total strike of -1 on his attack, and he misses.  Talos is asleep and therefore his turn is skipped._

Groog tries to kick the sleeping naga but misses his attack completely as he continues to stay wary of the Razormane looming over his companion!

*Round 3*

Snarrek swings his axe once more in a bloody chop; his blade cleaves through the Razormane as it collapses in two meaty pieces from his powerful strike splattering the troll with more red-black blood!  The other Razormane squeals loudly, and presses his attack!

_Snarrek rolls a 15, he hits and does 13 points of damage to the Razormane it dies, leaving only three thugs to fight!_

The Razormane on Snarrek’s opposite side tries to strike him but fails as the troll weaves away from the attack.  The thug protecting the Water Seeker moves forward to engage Snarrek head on and tries to keep the troll occupied, his clumsy strike is easily avoided as well.  The final thug seeing Talos taking care of moves to crush poor little Groog with his meaty flail!

_Poor rolls for the thugs, the first gets a 15, followed by a 5, and a 4, all of them misses._

Garrak swings his axe intent on mortally wounding the Razormane but only puts a clean line in the humanoids bristly back, it turns its head with a stench-filled growl!  He definitely got its attention…

_Garrak rolls a 17 and hits for 3 points of damage!_

The Water Seeker though squeals loudly, “Submit and your deaths will be clean and swift noble warriors!”

_Now Groog’s turn…._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 8, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog barely avoided the blow from the Razormane, who were at least foot bigger than nimble goblin, snarled at the brute and took his smithy hammer two handed ... waiting for opening. Only to try and stamp on Talos's tail at it's thinnest.


OOC:
Draw weapon, and again kick the Talos. BAB: +2, dmg d2 Subdual, AC: 11, HP: 19/19.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2005)

Garrek swings again, determined to make up for his shortcomings during the battle.

[ooc: attack action; +5(+7 with flanking), d8+2, AC 20]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 8, 2005)

Snarrek swings furiously at the razormane standing between him and the waterseeker, his bloodstained axe whistling through the air.

[+9 attack d12+9x3; AC 14, hp 20/33; flanking the other razormane with Garrak]


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 8, 2005)

Talos is realizes he is asleep, but can't wake up.

OOC: sorry for the delayed responce, big essay. Well anyway,  when talos does wake up, I attack the guy that attacked me with my flurry of blows. +5/+5 with 1d8+6 x2.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 8, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Groog barely avoided the blow from the Razormane, who were at least foot bigger than nimble goblin, snarled at the brute and took his smithy hammer two handed ... waiting for opening. Only to try and stamp on Talos's tail at it's thinnest.
> 
> 
> OOC:
> Draw weapon, and again kick the Talos. BAB: +2, dmg d2 Subdual, AC: 11, HP: 19/19.




*Initiative-*_ Snarrek 17, Razormane Thugs (1) 17, Garrek 10, Razormane Water Seeker 7, Talos 5, Groog 4._

Groog attempts to awaken Talos once more, and stamps his foot on Talos’ tail, waking up the sleeping naga from his enchanted slumber!

_Groog rolls an 18 to strike and does 2 points of non-lethal damage to Talos, he is now awake._

*Round 4*

Snarrek chops at the Razormane blocking his path to the Water Seeker.  His mighty axe rips right through the boar-like humanoid, cutting down the thug as it squeals loudly as it collapses to the ground, brought down by one furious blow!

_Snarrek rolls a 19 to hit and does 19 damage to the thug, killing it._

The Razormane thug turns his attention from Snarrek the butcher to Garrek and tries to brain the young orc with his brutal flail!  But Garrek is able to ward off the strike with a well placed parry and escapes harm, meanwhile the other Razormane advances on Groog with murder in its animalistic eyes!  The flail smashes into Groog’s gut, cracking ribs with a sickening thud!

_The first Razormane rolls an 18 and misses Garrek, the other rolls a 20 and hits Groog he does 6 points of damage!_

Garrek presses the attack and cuts another bloody mark on the Razormane as it turns his full attention to the orc healer.  Meanwhile the Water Seeker turns to run seeing that his comrades have been cut down quite easily by this ragtag collection of Horde soldiers!

_Garrek rolls a 12 to strike and does 3 points of damage, to the same Razormane it is still standing.  The Water Seeker moves 120 feet away as he turns to run away!_

Talos coming to moves quickly like a viper and pummels the Razormane in the back of its head with two lighting fast strikes that bring the humanoid raider down quickly just as it was trying to crush the poor gobbling Groog!

_ Talos rolls a 23, and then a 13, he does 12 then 7 points of damage and the Razormane is dead!  One Razormane remains and it is Groog’s turn._


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 9, 2005)

They'll wish they had just stayed in bed this morning. Talos rushes twards the nearest boar and releases a storm of fists.

OOC: Talos charges the closest boar and flury of blows him. +5/+5 1d8+7 ac:21


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2005)

Garrak takes another swing, but is a little disappointed, having found his performance thus far during the battle to be considerably lacking.

[ooc: attack action; +5(+7 with flanking), d8+2, AC 20]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 9, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog almost give up to the blow, but in last moments avoided it partially so Thug just hit him in the chest instead of splattering his brilliant mind on the ground. Goblin shierked with pain and anger, and laughed evilly seeing enraged serpentman tearing apart his attacker. Then his eyes focused on fleeing black robed Razormane. He pointed at it and screamed:

"Guys ! He flees to summon demons ! Kill him quick ! Talos, get this son of a pig ! He casted his evil magics on You ! Ouch ... my ribs. Arrrgh !"

Goblin grimaced, and pursued after the fleeing Razormane with trollike bloodlust in his eyes. 

OOC: Run after the bugger and get him with his hammer ! Movement: 80' because of running. If possible, strike from behind.   BAB +2, AC:11, HP:13/19


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 9, 2005)

Talos realizes the little bugger is right and follows siut on his turn.

OOC: changeing my actions, instead I will attack the spellcaster pigs by chargeing and flurry of blows them. +5/+5, 1d8+7


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 10, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Groog almost give up to the blow, but in last moments avoided it partially so Thug just hit him in the chest instead of splattering his brilliant mind on the ground. Goblin shierked with pain and anger, and laughed evilly seeing enraged serpentman tearing apart his attacker. Then his eyes focused on fleeing black robed Razormane. He pointed at it and screamed:
> 
> "Guys ! He flees to summon demons ! Kill him quick ! Talos, get this son of a pig ! He casted his evil magics on You ! Ouch ... my ribs. Arrrgh !"
> 
> ...




_Gotcha, he can run but he can't attack, since that takes all of his actions and he is still a 75 feet away!_

Groog sets out in pursuit of the Water Seeker but his stubby little legs can't make up the difference between him and the nefarious spell caster!

*Round 5*

_It is now Snarrek's turn..._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 11, 2005)

*Brief Interlude in the midst of the fighting...*

A figure watches the chaos of the fighting from a hidden vantage point, a mirthful glee hidden behind cold eyes taking in every nuance of the combat.  It was elegant in its execution, soon there would be enough sacrifices to bring the dark master across the fold, and then their enemies would know true fear… but now is a time of patience…


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 11, 2005)

OOC:
So, after all Groog's paranoia is ... suprisingly, justified ?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2005)

Seeing the water seeker flee as he struck down the last intervening defender the jungle troll's primitive predator instincts kick into overdrive at the razormane's prey response. Leaping to the pursuit the troll ignores the razormane at his side. Despite being hampered by his armor the raging Snarrek is still as quick as the razormane and so the hunt is on!

[ooc: run x4 in medium armor at 30 base speed due to barbarian bonus so 120 feet to keep pace with the fleeing razormane. Snarrek will draw an AoO from the razormane as he leaves his threatened area. AC 14 hp 21/33]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 12, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Seeing the water seeker flee as he struck down the last intervening defender the jungle troll's primitive predator instincts kick into overdrive at the razormane's prey response. Leaping to the pursuit the troll ignores the razormane at his side. Despite being hampered by his armor the raging Snarrek is still as quick as the razormane and so the hunt is on!
> 
> [ooc: run x4 in medium armor at 30 base speed due to barbarian bonus so 120 feet to keep pace with the fleeing razormane. Snarrek will draw an AoO from the razormane as he leaves his threatened area. AC 14 hp 21/33]




Snarrek is able to keep pace; avoiding a wild swing from the thug engaged with Garrek, with the Razormane much to the Water Seeker’s horror!  He turns to face the enraged troll and squeals loudly, “Come face your death!”

_The attack of opportunity from the Razormane is a 5, he misses and now Snarrek is only 5 feet from the Water Seeker!_

The lone thug tries to  smash Garrak’s face, but misses with his desperate blow!  The Water Seeker meanwhile goes on the defensive and casts a spell that causes flames to fan out from his hands towards Snarrek!  Snarrek is quick enough to avoid the brunt of the flames but his form is still smoking!

_The thug misses with a 5, while Snarrek makes a Reflex save of 18 and takes 6 points of damage from the Burning Hands spell!  The Water Seeker makes a cast on the defensive check of 25, no AoO._ 

Garrak swings his blade in vicious retaliation and takes the Razormane’s head clean off its shoulders with his vicious swing.  The body falls backward as the head lands and rolls to Groog’s feet!

_Garrak rolls a 12 to strike and then does 10 points of damage, there are no more thugs left!  Talos’ turn, he can’t charge and use Flurry of Blows, since both are full round actions and he is too far away to charge as is._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 12, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog nearly stumbled on the head and fell, but somehow managed to keep himself stable while he was continuing his pursuit after the Razormane's Spellcaster. Closing to enraged Troll and black robe, little goblin regained portion of his senses and screamed at Troll.

"Snarrek ! Knock him down, but don't kill now ! They are tastier when baked alive !"

And he stopped nearby, his ribs hurrting as if replaced with white hot iron bars ... each breath a torture. And slowly started to circle the Last Razormane.

OOC: Another run action, just to walk in Threat Range of Water Seeker. Attack of Opportunity at the bugger if he tries to flee.  So BAB -2, dmg d8 Subdual. Groog tries to hit with the wooden part of his hammer not the tough one.   AC:11, HP:13/19


----------



## Voadam (Apr 12, 2005)

Despite the protection of his magic cloak whipped about quickly to be wielded like a tower shield the troll is still partially seared by the eldritch flames but he now stands before the cowering razormane caster. With a great overhead swing the burnt troll brings the axe down against the foe he has fought so hard to cut a path to get to. Snarrek hears the goblin's request, but this foe the goblin said would summon demons will not escape if Snarrek's axe can stop his magic for good.

[ooc +9 d12+9; hp 16/33]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2005)

Garrak sees an opportunity to assist, and calls forth binding and impeding energies from the earth around him to weaken Snarrek's opponent.

[ooc: doom on the water seeker, dc 14]


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 12, 2005)

OOC: sorry, my bad, well then I just move and attack the closest guy.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 13, 2005)

Talos moves forward as far as his tail can take him, while Grog moves into position to try and knock the Water Seeker out with the soft part of his hammer!  But the act of mercy is one moment too late as Snarrek disembowels the Water Seeker with a powerful blow of his great axe, the boar-like humanoid collapses in a squeal, dying as its blood pools around it!

_Talos makes a full move, then Groog and then Snarrek attacks with a 23, and does 13 points of damage.  The Water Seeker is dead, and the combat ends!_

The village around them is a wash with chaotic movements but a few seconds to take stock and they can see that the battle is but won, the raiders have been pushed back beyond the cactus patches and are in full route!  The Horde has won this day!

Mirlus Fireborn, an orc shaman of some power, walks towards the party.  He wears a red leather, almost patchwork getup with a bloody mace in one hand.  His face is scarred and cuts criss-cross his body as he cheers, “Loktar Regar my brothers!  Your bravery this day shall not go unremembered!”

The citizens cheer in response, “For the Horde!”


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2005)

Snarrek raises his bloody great axe and shakes it in the air as he howls his victory cheer.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 13, 2005)

"For the horde!" Garrak yells with the others in reply.

After that he moves off to tend the injured, trading in the remainder of his spells for curative energies to help those who need it.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 13, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "For the horde!" Garrak yells with the others in reply.
> 
> After that he moves off to tend the injured, trading in the remainder of his spells for curative energies to help those who need it.




Mirlus nods to Garrak and follows suit, “The spirits give you favor, brother,” as he tends to the wounded, “the people of this village are thankful for your presence, I am thankful without your help many more could have suffered.”

The wounded are rounded up and brought under cover in the tavern making it a makeshift infirmary for the wounded civilians and soldiers.  The numbers are far less then they could be, as Captain Horga paces taking stock of the wounded, the dead, and the living.

Once Mirlus finds a moment to speak he turns to Garrak, “So Garrak, how does it feel to be a hero this day?”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 14, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin waved weakly when orcs and troll were all happy because of victory. His mind busy.
He gladly take help offeded and after collecting his things went to captain Horga. 
"Captain ! I must speak with You ... something troubles me greatly about Razormane's raid.This one was different from the previous ones ... they stayed to fight, and weren't stealing in other corner of village. This is most unusual."
Groog stared back, and seeing slithering forwards Naga warrior, with ugly boot sign on the tip of his tail, smiled wrily to him.
"Hey Talos ! Apologies for kicking You. I *hate* warlocks."
Mentioning last sentence little one grimaced, almost as terribly as orc in the throes of battle fury.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 14, 2005)

Talos, is also surprised at how easily they had been pushed back. He had only troped one. He goes to see the captain and notices Groog is with him and slithers up to them to also voice his concerns.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2005)

"Being a hero is nice, but it makes me happier to mend the injuries of the brethren who fought alongside me," Garrak explains while binding a wound, "Through our harnessing of the elements, we aid our brethren. Their bravery is deserving of my efforts to help them. That's all I see to it."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 14, 2005)

Snarrek washes off his axe carefully and inspects it for nicks before putting it away and scrubbing out the blood (razormane and his own) that is spattered over him.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 14, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Goblin waved weakly when orcs and troll were all happy because of victory. His mind busy.
> He gladly take help offeded and after collecting his things went to captain Horga.
> "Captain ! I must speak with You ... something troubles me greatly about Razormane's raid.This one was different from the previous ones ... they stayed to fight, and weren't stealing in other corner of village. This is most unusual."
> Groog stared back, and seeing slithering forwards Naga warrior, with ugly boot sign on the tip of his tail, smiled wrily to him.
> ...




Captain Horga listens to Groog weighing his words for a long moment before replying, “Your words mirror my thoughts, I am still trying to fathom what the true aim of their attack was, if there is one.  These Razormane are vicious, but also reasonable and attack for food and supplies, we have learned to live with that… but this…” he lets the words trail off.

Before he continues, a soldier moves forward and addresses the Captain and gets his attention.  The burly orc excuses himself and moves to speak with the soldier leaving Groog with Talos.

*Snarrek*

Meanwhile as Snarrek cleans his blade he feels as if someone is watching him, when he turns he sees no one for a moment then makes out a figure in the movement of bodies a silhouette of a female form, tall and powerful, disappearing around a corner…

*Garrak*

Mirlus listens, “There is reward in service Garrak, even mighty Thrall is but a servant, a servant of the Horde.  We each play our parts, but it is your actions that sets you apart from those that would just be brave, and those that shall see greatness in their living years, my bother.”

“Perhaps in time with proper training you could realize your true potential,” he quips.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 15, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Captain Horga listens to Groog weighing his words for a long moment before replying, “Your words mirror my thoughts, I am still trying to fathom what the true aim of their attack was, if there is one.  These Razormane are vicious, but also reasonable and attack for food and supplies, we have learned to live with that… but this…” he lets the words trail off.
> 
> Before he continues, a soldier moves forward and addresses the Captain and gets his attention.  The burly orc excuses himself and moves to speak with the soldier leaving Groog with Talos.




"Um ... Talos, would You mind helping me in the smithy ? I have fev ideas of underwater weapons, Um, that I need to compare with experiences of someone in the know. Of courseI will give You huge discount if You will need something properly customised for You."

Groog spoke to Naga half heartedly, seemingly absorbed in thought process, before blinking several times and runnig to the body of Water Seeker ... Allnearbyhim could hear goblin mumbling ot himself while he started searching it.

"Reasons, Reasons ...must find the reasons, maybe this acursed warlock have any clue."

OOC:
DM ! Now prepare Yourself ! Groog take 20 on search check, and 20 on spot check. Goblin will scavenge/claim body of the Water Seeker for himself stating that he marked the razormane with his shot first !   If somone bigger would take it from him, he will triple repair prices for unfortunate indyvidual. Not to mention that he will scream bloody death about injustice.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2005)

"You honour me, Mirlus. I will do my utmost to fulfill the potential you see in me," Garrak says, surprised and heartened by the words of encouragement.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> *Snarrek*
> 
> Meanwhile as Snarrek cleans his blade he feels as if someone is watching him, when he turns he sees no one for a moment then makes out a figure in the movement of bodies a silhouette of a female form, tall and powerful, disappearing around a corner…




Snarrek wonders to himself, "Tall and powerful female form? Was that an admiring she-troll?" and heads down to the corner to see if he can spot the shy but hopefully smitten maiden.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 15, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek wonders to himself, "Tall and powerful female form? Was that an admiring she-troll?" and heads down to the corner to see if he can spot the shy but hopefully smitten maiden.




Snarrek moves around the corner, and finds that there is no one there but a lonely lane between two squat huts of bones, leather, wood, and stone.  A stiff breeze wafts out from the sea, bringing the scents of the sea and the cactus fruits to his nose.

In that brief moment he feels a blade prickle the small of his back, “And here I was told that you had gone off to become a great hunter and warrior, how disappointing,” the voice says in Low Common, a feminine husky voice with the right accentuations denoting a troll.

Snarrek recognizes the voice as that of his old tribe mate, Lekah, at least he hopes so…

*Garrak*

“You should do the utmost the to fulfill the potential that the spirits have gifted you with, brother,” Mirlus replies as he splints a soldier’s leg, “they grant you their wisdom and aid and you should honor them by realizing that power that resides inside.  It radiates off all beings like heat, but yours is stronger then most… you will do great things in your lifetime.”

*Groog & Talos*

The soldiers and those gathered, move back from the strange goblin and do not try and interfere with his crazed search of the now dead Water Seeker, laying face down in his own black-red blood.  The smell and sight is enough to make most stomachs churn.

_Since he is taking 20 I will not divulge what he finds right away… it will take some time._

But even with a cursory glance, Groog and Talos can see that this Razormane is a male and he carried  a dagger in his hilt and his now drenched and torn robe seems to denote some sort of status among the Razormane tribe.  But there is little else they can tell at this time…


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 16, 2005)

"Intresting" Talos meditates on the finding of the day. He helps the others search the bodies, but still regonizes that what ever is the goblins, IS THE GOBLINS.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 16, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Thank You, Talos. scavenge anything of value ... it will be useful for the village after melting ... in case of weapons, and leather could be used too. By mercy of Taxation Office ! Thisrazormane must have something that will act as a clue !"


OOC:
Voadam, a girlfriend of Snarrek's ? Heh, i think Groog will follow the reason and not interfere. He might get hurt by accident. 
And DM, couldn't Groog be known to citizens ? He is after all, from several weeks, a smith. And spends a lot of time in the tavern ... gladly sharing stories of the Wars, like all veterans.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2005)

"Thankyou Mirlus, your wisdom is appreciated. If it my destiny to perform great deeds then I will strive for them, and bring honour to the spirits and the Horde," Garrak says.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 16, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Thank You, Talos. scavenge anything of value ... it will be useful for the village after melting ... in case of weapons, and leather could be used too. By mercy of Taxation Office ! Thisrazormane must have something that will act as a clue !"
> 
> 
> OOC:
> ...




_The people know him to be an eccentric yet skilled goblin with plenty of tales of the war, and even more odd tales of his creations.  They respect him because he does good work though._

Groog inspects the corpse and finds a fetish hidden in the folds of the robe, a crude brass fetish of a face with tusks, and empty eye sockets.  It is warm to the touch and he feels an overwhelming sense of dread just holding it in his hands… there is also 15 silver pieces in a small satchel.

*Garrak*

“Of course you do, but I ramble on too much about things best left to another time, handle those over there, and I can finish these,” he says pointing to a young orc boy probably no more then 12 to 13 dressed in the garb of a soldier.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 16, 2005)

"Groog, I know these were savage boars, but they seem to be poorly equiped for a raid, even a hit and run raid. Poor weapons, and even the leader didn't have a porion for himself incase something went wrong. I was so hoping he had a potion of mage armor to replace the one I used in combat."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 17, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Snarrek moves around the corner, and finds that there is no one there but a lonely lane between two squat huts of bones, leather, wood, and stone.  A stiff breeze wafts out from the sea, bringing the scents of the sea and the cactus fruits to his nose.
> 
> In that brief moment he feels a blade prickle the small of his back, “And here I was told that you had gone off to become a great hunter and warrior, how disappointing,” the voice says in Low Common, a feminine husky voice with the right accentuations denoting a troll.
> 
> Snarrek recognizes the voice as that of his old tribe mate, Lekah, at least he hopes so…




Snarrek chuckles and answers in his native low common "*You always did have a light step to rival that of the jungle cats. It is good to hear your voice again Lekah! Even if not your crafty stalking. It's true razormanes are not the most worthy foes, so I have to content myself with taking on vast numbers in order to win glory. Why don't you join me at my hut for a jug of ale and see if you are disappointed at the end of the night. And you can tell me how you came to be here*." Snarrek grins revealing his tusks and canines as he turns to the husky voiced she-troll, her blade still at his throat.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 17, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek chuckles and answers in his native low common "*You always did have a light step to rival that of the jungle cats. It is good to hear your voice again Lekah! Even if not your crafty stalking. It's true razormanes are not the most worthy foes, so I have to content myself with taking on vast numbers in order to win glory. Why don't you join me at my hut for a jug of ale and see if you are disappointed at the end of the night. And you can tell me how you came to be here*." Snarrek grins revealing his tusks and canines as he turns to the husky voiced she-troll, her blade still at his throat.




Lekah laughs pulling the blade back and sheathing it, her long green-blue hair was pulled back into a thick bun and her garb was of tight fitting leather with dark earthy tones to it.  She sighs, realizing that Snarrek knows it is her, “I watched how easily you bested those pig-beasts, but I wasn‘t all that impressed.”

Her body was lean and taut, a flawless light blue, marred only by tribal tattoos.  Her body had the fragrance of sweet fruit in the morning and her small tusks did little to mar the beauty in her face and green eyes.  She continues in Low Common, “It depends on how stiff your drink is Snarrek.  I am not so sure of your noble intentions,” she says with a raise of her brow.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 17, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> _The people know him to be an eccentric yet skilled goblin with plenty of tales of the war, and even more odd tales of his creations.  They respect him because he does good work though._
> 
> Groog inspects the corpse and finds a fetish hidden in the folds of the robe, a crude brass fetish of a face with tusks, and empty eye sockets.  It is warm to the touch and he feels an overwhelming sense of dread just holding it in his hands… there is also 15 silver pieces in a small satchel.
> 
> [...] young orc boy probably no more then 12 to 13 dressed in the garb of a soldier.




"Extacly my point, Nagaling ! ... Err, forgive old soldier big boy. All this boar have is a fev coins ... 2 to 5 silver, that we could share. And this wretched thing ... see ? I had misfortune to see similiar worthless trinkets among several orcs during first war, really messed in the head if You ask me. I f You want I could explain it to You. But now we should alarm Captain and Shaman. You used up a strengthening potion ? Chmm, I know safe recipe that could _do_ the thing without turning You into demon-pawn like sorcery."
Groog grinned friendly towards the big lizard, without slightest flinch about number of coins. Since troll left, spoils belong to him ... isn't it true ? He patted big hand of dissapointed Naga with his own small green hand, giving him 3 silver pieces.
"And a friendly advice ... You should recompensate Yourself with the possesions of Your kill. After all You lost important potion. If You wish I could evaluate it for You, free of charge."
His friendly attiude towards the towering Naga suprised even himself, but after all how often You meet a bloodthirsty, thuggish monster who thinks with his head instead with his muscles ? And Talos is not so bad, Groog heard that other Naga are nasty bunch ... some sailor idiot claimed that even nastier than orcs ! Goblin frowned, he was still unsure what was happening to orcs, during first two wars all was simpler ... and now, freshly after the third one, some of them started to think ! Slowly, like orcs are famous from, but more than just charging forward with foam over the maw, axe swinging. 

"Well, when You collect your booty we may go to merchant. Don't try to sell anything to him, he's a thief even for a merchant. Without my experienced aid he would rob You off your booty for naught of real price. I must go to Korga and Mirlus with this amulet ... acha, don't sleep outside village tonight ... I'm preety sure that this is just the beggining. These buggers came for something other than pillage ... and may be more of them lurking outside."

Saying this, an amount of words that would sound impressive if spoken by someone other than dimunitive goblin. Despite fact that his face bears scars that many orc youth envy, while they nag him for war stories. Groog grinned and moved his arse towards chief shaman and his appertince.

OOC: First, goblin doing something for free is as unusual as dwarf who didn't like beer. But under those scars and nasty habits Groog is golden hearted goblin.  
And he can brew alchemical potion for Your PC Legolizard, not as good as magical one (It may give +2 natural armor for several minutes at best) just provide funds for compounds.  

And DM, 12-13 years old Orc ? he is almost adult, DM.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 17, 2005)

"please and thank you Groog." "I hope I can repay the favor to you sometime, please ask me if you need any assistance."

OOC: Talos will take Groog on his offer, How much would that alchemic potion cost?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 17, 2005)

_Of course he is almost an adult, I know that orcs mature much faster then humans, but the lad looks young, almost too young to be a soldier.  But thanks for keeping me on my toes._

The wind calms for a moment, and all is still in the air.  An eerie brief calm after the raging storm; the soldiers watch Groog and Talos with interest, they try not to look too interested but it is obvious they are listening…

A crow lands on the corpse of the Water Seeker.

*“Aieeeeeeeee!”* a blood curdling scream lashes out, as a mother rushes from the cactus patch tears streaming in her eyes, “*”My son… they have taken my son!”*  The woman trips over the Water Seeker’ body and falls sobbing, a small toy landing at Talos’ tail…

_The rest of the party can here the woman’s screams…_


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 17, 2005)

Talos picks the toy up and helps the mother up while trying to console her the best he can.

"We will get your child back."

Talos thinks back to a time when he was in the same position, scared and confused.

OOC: Talos will look for clues and try to figure out were they took the child.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 17, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog's return smile was almost fiendish when Talos thanked him. For a moment he looked like goblin who get into big, filled treasure chamber.
"Comrades should help each other ? Don't we. and You will have to wait day or two for the potion ... I don't want to poison You by accident. Prepare ... Um, 40 gp are the costs for the safe balm, 20 gp for ... _unsafe_. *Shaman Mirlun ! Come here woman needs Your assistance* !"

Groog yelled at Mirlun with all power of his small lungs. And everybody know how noisy goblins can be. 

OOC: Consider that it is goblin saying _usnafe_. 
DM, it would add 4 to Talos's Natural Armor, and he would have to balm his scales with it.  Using it takes 10 minutes, and after next minute of reacting with Naga's scales it give +4 Nat Armor for amount of time that You sees apporiate but I humbly ask it to be hours. Acha, water washes it off.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2005)

Garrak looked with some concern towards the injured young orc before him.

"Alright, let's fix you up," he says, and gets to business.

Not too long after that he hears the scream. He scowls, not wanting to leave a patient part way through helping him. Garrak takes a minute to finish before going to see what's wrong.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 18, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak looked with some concern towards the injured young orc before him.
> 
> "Alright, let's fix you up," he says, and gets to business.
> 
> Not too long after that he hears the scream. He scowls, not wanting to leave a patient part way through helping him. Garrak takes a minute to finish before going to see what's wrong.




“Father!” the boy gurgles, clenching his hand tightly around Garrak’s wrist, “father…” he mumbles once more.  His grip lessens as he opens his eyes briefly, “Father… I saw the eyes… the eyes of the shadow… father…”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 18, 2005)

Garrak asks himself what the eyes of the shadow could possibly be. Had the boy experienced a close encounter with death? Or was it just jibberish spoken by the barely concious injured? Garrak consults his meager knowledge for clues.

[ooc: knowledge(religion): +3]

"Hush, young one. Save your strength for recovery," he says, and makes a note to locate the boy's father after seeing what the scream was about.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Lekah laughs pulling the blade back and sheathing it, her long green-blue hair was pulled back into a thick bun and her garb was of tight fitting leather with dark earthy tones to it.
> 
> Her body was lean and taut, a flawless light blue, marred only by tribal tattoos.  Her body had the fragrance of sweet fruit in the morning and her small tusks did little to mar the beauty in her face and green eyes.  .




Snarrek thinks Lekah is very pretty despite her small tusks.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Lekah laughs pulling the blade back and sheathing it, her long green-blue hair was pulled back into a thick bun and her garb was of tight fitting leather with dark earthy tones to it.  She sighs, realizing that Snarrek knows it is her, “I watched how easily you bested those pig-beasts, but I wasn‘t all that impressed.”
> 
> She continues in Low Common, “It depends on how stiff your drink is Snarrek.  I am not so sure of your noble intentions,” she says with a raise of her brow.




Snarrek enjoys the bladed flirting and attentions of Lekah.

With a broad grin he begins "*Well then let me  . . .*" but before the troll can continue the innuendo about stiff drinks and intentions the woman's cry cuts through the air and Snarrek's head snaps around with panther like reflexes and he is moving that way in an instant. "*Come, there might be some left*!"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 18, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak asks himself what the eyes of the shadow could possibly be. Had the boy experienced a close encounter with death? Or was it just jibberish spoken by the barely concious injured? Garrak consults his meager knowledge for clues.
> 
> [ooc: knowledge(religion): +3]
> 
> "Hush, young one. Save your strength for recovery," he says, and makes a note to locate the boy's father after seeing what the scream was about.




_Garrak rolls a 7, the only thing he knows from his meager knowledge is that talk of Shadow is often connected to talk of demons and evil spirits, but little else he can glean from that._

The boy relaxes as his eyes close firmly, he does not say anything else as he lets the pain drift him into a fevered rest.  He will recover; he just needs time and care…

*The Rest of the Party*

Lekah is about to say something but is cut short when Snarrek follows the sound.  It does not take them long to find the woman, Groog, Talos, and the growing crowd of villagers around the sobbing woman.

The woman looks to Talos, “You will find my Gruush?  He is my youngest, I told that boy to not wander far… I told him,” she sobs, “those beasts will kill him, they have no honor, no souls, they will kill him, I know it!”

By this time, Captain Horga arrives and says nothing at first, simply taking stock of the situation, before he speaks, “Talos, you are brave for an outsider, to risk your life for this child, but perhaps it would be too dangerous to go alone…”

Lekah gives Talos an odd look, “What sort of monster is that?” she says offhandedly to Snarrek.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 19, 2005)

"It is the least I can do for you and this village, being willing to take me in Captain isn't what most creatures around here would do."

Talos still thinks back to that similiar time, but this time, the village leader was willing to send sombody after the lost child, not just let the child die at the hands of a monster.

OOC: Can Talos make a listen check to see if he can her the female troll.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 19, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> "It is the least I can do for you and this village, being willing to take me in Captain isn't what most creatures around here would do."
> 
> Talos still thinks back to that similiar time, but this time, the village leader was willing to send sombody after the lost child, not just let the child die at the hands of a monster.
> 
> OOC: Can Talos make a listen check to see if he can her the female troll.



_With all the noise, it is slim to none he would actually hear her..._


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 19, 2005)

ok then, I just wanted to make a witty coment to her.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 19, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> ok then, I just wanted to make a witty coment to her.



_Trust me you will have plenty of chances!_


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 19, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> *The Rest of the Party*
> 
> Lekah is about to say something but is cut short when Snarrek follows the sound.  It does not take them long to find the woman, Groog, Talos, and the growing crowd of villagers around the sobbing woman.
> 
> ...




Groog jumps up to Captain and reports while showing him brass fetish with face twisted with disgust.

"Captain Horga ! I urge to hurry in rescue attempt ! Razormane Warlock had this ... I'm not shaman to know for sure, but it feels like old orcy amulets, produced by Horde Necrolytes during first and second war. I would dare to deduct that razormanes are going to ritually sacrifice the kid to bring terrible end to our village. I'm going with Talos, but we need tracker and extra warriors. My gun shots slowly and I have no time to adjust it properly. I say that if we won't go now, boy is forefit. Sorry lassie ... but this is bitter truth. We must *HURRY* !"

Groog started to reload his gun with flawless efficiency, waiting patiently for Horga to respond. Orcs are slow to think, but his plan wasn't that bad. Damn, he knew that he wouldn't have luxury of peace for long. But demons again ? It enraged him to no end.

"Talos, would You take me on Your shoulder ? I'm not as fast as You big one. Even if You don't have legs ... well and prepare Your javelins. We don't know how many of them are fleeing with the boy."

Goblin smilled and looked around swelling his small chest, and ingnoring itching of hurt flesh. And yelled.

"*WE NEED VOLONTUREE TRACKER ! AND SOME SWIFT RUNNING WARRIORS ! KID IS IN DANGER ! I GIVE FREE TURN OF ALE AFTER WE RETURN HOME !!!*"

He knew that if nothing else, promise of free beer would raise interest of orcs. He knew he is a genius. Grood smiled to himself in self admiration.

OOC: Small tusks ? Then she's ugly by troll standards.  And if she make too witty comment about Goblins, she might find life difficult.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 19, 2005)

"It will be no problem Groog, But sad to say, I don't have any javilens. But we must hurry."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 19, 2005)

Answering Leka in low common with a grin Snarrek says "*A scaly-backed snakefolk, think they are called Nahg or something*." Snarrek steps forward and cricks his neck to one side then the other and says in common "*Snarrek ready.*"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 19, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Snarrek ready.*"




"Yee ! Let's go and split some demon worshipping pigs !"



			
				Legolizard said:
			
		

> "It will be no problem Groog, But sad to say, I don't have any javilens. But we must hurry."




"Would You mind take me on Your shoulders ? I have ranged weapon, and I'm light so You wouldn't be encumbered much ... and we won't slow down because of my short step. Snarrek is fast even for a troll berzerker."

OOC:
DM, I think that we are ready to run after Snarrek just when he would caugh fresh scent of pigs. Talos is faster than Groog, twice if I'm correct, and barbaric Snarrek is as fast. Quillboars don't stand a chance to flee from these two brutes. If we *hurry*.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 19, 2005)

OOC: Talos picks up Groog and puts him on his should and tells him to hang on and is ready for a chase.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 20, 2005)

Garrak finishes tending to the boy's wounds and decides to go see what the earlier commotion was about.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 22, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Answering Leka in low common with a grin Snarrek says "*A scaly-backed snakefolk, think they are called Nahg or something*." Snarrek steps forward and cricks his neck to one side then the other and says in common "*Snarrek ready.*"




Lekah nods, “Oh… interesting,” she does not follow Snarrek as he steps forward to stand with his stalwart, as it is once he looks back for her, she is gone, a strange way that a troll could get lost amidst orcs, but she is gone.

Many orc soldiers move forward to volunteer but a look from Captain Horga stays their hand, “I admire all of your bravery, but we cannot leave this land undefended.  We shall leave the task of retrieving the boy to these young heroes, may the spirits grant them favor, and may they bring glory to the Horde!”

He turns to Groog, “Luck be with you, Groog, I shall await your return.”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 22, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> He turns to Groog, “Luck be with you, Groog, I shall await your return.”




Groog, sitting on the shoulder of hulking Naga and enjoying his new, very high point of view, almost dropped his jaw when captain Horga set him up as the leader. Didn't he see that goblin is at least twice smaller than the rest of the party ?! Talos is, for mercy of tax office, three times bigger ! Goblin sighed within then raised thumbs and grinned to assembled orcs.

"Be as You says Captain, SHaman Garrak ... kid was kidnaped, i supose that if we hurry we might save the child before Razormane invaders reach their base.Would You mind coming along ? Kid might need healing and all I know is harsh field medicals."

Little leader turned his attention to Snarrek.

"Could You start tracking the kid ?"

OOC:
Harsh Field Medicals: Burning the wounds with fire to stop bleeding and cleanse them.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 22, 2005)

Garrak listens to the goblin's request, and takes a moment to make up his mind.

"Very well, I will come along, but not because I have magic. I have already used all the blessings of the spirits that I had left over on the injured. I'll be coming along to administer medical aid to the child, not all wounds are helped with cauterisation," he says.

After checking the equipment he is carrying Garrak determines he is ready to go. The patients he had treated earlier had been left in good hands, so his attention could move on to this more pressing matter.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 22, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Lekah nods, “Oh… interesting,” she does not follow Snarrek as he steps forward to stand with his stalwart, as it is once he looks back for her, she is gone, a strange way that a troll could get lost amidst orcs, but she is gone.




Snarrek looks around and his face grows frustrated and ugly as he realizes Lekah is not with him and comprehension slowly dawns that he effectively chose chasing down a kid over her company "*Dammit! Fine we go.*" and he stalks off in the direction the retreating razormanes went. He looks like he could explode in anger at any moment and is looking forward to catching up to the Razormane force.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 22, 2005)

The party sets out over the broken terrain of the Durotar coastline.  The sun hangs high in the sky by noon and the heat would be nearly unbearable for lesser creatures if it were not for the wafting breeze from the sea.  The trail of the Razormane raiders is not hard to follow, but their haste was much greater then could be expected; only signs of their passing are visible to the party…

By late afternoon the trail has turned away from the sea and turned inland into the desolate wastes of red clay, cacti, and jutting rock faces.  Overhead vultures circle briefly to descend on a fresh carcass of a great cat.  The heat reaches its zenith as the heroes come over a rise and look down into a bramble and thorn littered valley, the trail passes between two large pikes littered with skulls and Razormane fetishes.

A single tree sits just off the trail, a thick gnarled tree some thirty feet in height, with slight leaf growth, and a large crude iron cage hanging from it.  A quillboar languishes inside, it looks dead, until it twitches, it does not seem to have spotted the party as it sits up and begins squealing in Low Common, “Traitors, you have forsaken the old ways for treachery!  May the great tusked lord drink of your blood!” before it begins coughing and wheezing…


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2005)

Garrak approaches the gibbet.

"None should forget the old ways, they define what we are," he says, in a kind of response to the quillboar's outburst, "These traitors, as you call them, what have they done?"

Garrak looks up at the quillboar with a serene gaze, genuinely curious about the answer.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 23, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak approaches the gibbet.
> 
> "None should forget the old ways, they define what we are," he says, in a kind of response to the quillboar's outburst, "These traitors, as you call them, what have they done?"
> 
> Garrak looks up at the quillboar with a serene gaze, genuinely curious about the answer.




The quillboar looks surprised and glares at the orc shaman for a moment before it speaks hesitantly, “You come to mock Grish Orcslayer?” it cackles hoarsely, “I will not give you the pleasure to break me… but if you are not here to mock…”

The creature hisses, “They turn away from the great blood of Agamaggan, and take up blasphemous rites to honor the Shadow!  The Masked Orc be damned for his lies, they turn against the old ways!”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 23, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Masked Orc ? And You didn't slay him ? Unwise.Would You join us in our quest as a guide ? It may save lives of many of Your brethen. If we don't stop Masked Orc ... he would summon demons who will eat Your people first then Orcs, Goblins ... hope You get the picture ?"

Spoke Groog from his high point on the Talos's shoulders.

OOCiplomacy attempt: +7.To improve Quillboar's attiude by one step.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 24, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Masked Orc ? And You didn't slay him ? Unwise.Would You join us in our quest as a guide ? It may save lives of many of Your brethen. If we don't stop Masked Orc ... he would summon demons who will eat Your people first then Orcs, Goblins ... hope You get the picture ?"
> 
> Spoke Groog from his high point on the Talos's shoulders.
> 
> OOCiplomacy attempt: +7.To improve Quillboar's attiude by one step.



_Groog gets a 21 on the roll taking the quillboar from Unfriendly to Indifferent._

Grish mulls over the words, wordlessly rubbing his scalp before speaking, “Yes perhaps I was not hasty enough to kill that interloper so quickly, his words were honeyed and all too trusting.  But he betrayed me, and I was ousted!  I am the strongest of my tribe, and I was ousted for this green-skin!”

“I could care less for my tribe now, I hope that Agamaggan feasts on their bones, and grinds their kin to paste for their treachery.  I am not long for this world,” it coughs, “too long has the sun baked my flesh and too long have I hungered and thirsted, but if you wish to help me, then carry out my last request!  Take the head of Kaz, my brother, and the tribe shall see that he is weak!  They will turn away from these dark powers, and be as they were before!”

Grish wheezes, “Do this goblin, and my tribe shall be as it was, great warriors with honor!”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 24, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Well, be as You please ... but I doubt that You would want to die in cage, don't You ? And You are right ... things are weaker with time."

Nimble goblin slided from Naga shoulder, and moved toward the cage, then looked at locks.

OOC: Knowledge Tech Devices +9 if this thing can be done with quickly. By opening it ... or if Snarrek's axe will be more persuasive.  
If openig the locks pose no problem for Groog, Disable Tech Devices +7 plus all negative modifiers You thnk are apporiate.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 24, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Well, be as You please ... but I doubt that You would want to die in cage, don't You ? And You are right ... things are weaker with time."
> 
> Nimble goblin slided from Naga shoulder, and moved toward the cage, then looked at locks.
> 
> ...



_Groog rolls a 23 on the Knowledge Check, and can see that the lock is crudely made, and could be disabled but he lacks the tools to do it quickly, smashing it open may be a quicker option._

Groog looks up at the cage and locks which stand several feet above his had, but they appear weathered and crudely made.  Grish squeals, “I can meet my maker proudly knowing that I have stayed true to our creator.”


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 24, 2005)

" Please, I know you might not trust me, but I know how it is to be dying of thrist, please take some" As tTalos hads the Boar his water jug."

OOC: When I mean Neutral Good, I mean Neutral good. Talos has seen enough death for his time, he would like to at least hease his pain. And if Groog can't get the lock, Talos will break it off, +7 strength check.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 24, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> "Please, I know you might not trust me, but I know how it is to be dying of thrist, please take some" As Talos hands the Boar his water jug."




Grish looks at Talos with a look of confusion, “You, you offer me water?”  The quillboar reaches out a hand to the jug and takes it greedily, but slowly.  He sniffs the jug grunting like a beast before he drinks of it, once he has had his fill he tosses the jug back to Talos, “Thank you,” the quillboar says in a low growl.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 24, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Lock isn't a problem ... but I don't have my dynamo-opener ... Could You just smash it ? Mr Grish, what would You say about killing with us those who will stand on Your way to your rightful place within Your tribe ... and our mission of saving the pup stolen from his mother by one of Your warriors ensorcelled by Masked Evil one ? With Your help our sucess will be as granted, I will share my bread with You as a singn of trust and borrow You one of my weapons."

Groog took half eaten portion of bread from his backpack, bite off part of it and greedily swallowed. Just to show to quillboar that it isn't poisoned, then raised his hand up with the rest within Grish's reach. It was too low. He cursed, tinkered a bit with his Army Boots and he suddenly gained fev feet of height ... even if he barely standed. Now he give the guy bread without much trouble, and reassigned his boots to default configuration before returning to his high point on the shoulder of Naga warrior.

OOCM, can Groog attempt to improve Grish's attiude towards the party again ? If so, he tried. Later he will borrow him his hammer(club).


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 24, 2005)

Talos will break the lock.
"I hope you can join us in the fight."

OOC: A seamonster with a heart of gold. I hope Im not going over the top, other players haved told me I'm too nice to the monsters, thats what I get for reading the book of Exalted deeds too much.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 24, 2005)

Garrak looks upon Grish again, assessing his condition.

"I do not know if the food will help you now, but perhaps it will provide ease," he says, watching the goblin and naga offer the quillboar aid, "And I won't deny that dying outside of a cage is far more satisfying than dying in one."

Garrak is a little concerned nonetheless, but decides to hold his tongue until later.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 24, 2005)

OOC: Hey Dm, do you ahve the book of Unearthed Arcane. I want to try to lower my level adjustment. I spend experience points at tcertain levels to lower my level adjustment.
could you please email me. Legolizard@juno.com


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 24, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Garrak, it is justifed that You are cautious ... but Talos would free him anyways, under these scales he is nicer than both of us. ANdI'm sure that Grish Orcslayer is more concerned now with killing those who rob him of his position within tribe, I'm right Mr Grish?"

OOC: Well, at least Talos is nice until his instincts kick in.  I still remember how he tear apart this Razormane.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 24, 2005)

_No, I don’t want to use those rules, Legolizard, add unneeded bookkeeping for myself.  Also, Groog cannot use his Diplomacy again in that way, he moved his attitude one step which is usually the best one can hope for in any situation.  Garrak can see that even with food and water, Grish will need time to recover with proper care, he could be healthy again, but he has lingered out for quite some time, and his health is greatly diminished.  Another day or so, and he would have perished, he must have great constitution to have lasted as long as it looks he has been out there._

Talos swings his powerful gist at the lock; it creaks loudly but does not open.  The cage swings back and forth violently.  Grish furrows his brow, “Perhaps you not as strong, as you think?”

_Talos rolls a check of 14 total, and does not break the lock._

Grish listens to Garrak and nods, but says nothing, leaning back against his cage, as it settles from Talos trying to break the lock.  Overhead carrion birds begin to circle, as if waiting for Grish to perish and feast on his corpse.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 25, 2005)

"Groog, Grish is in no condition do to be doing anything, and I am currently incapable of offering anything aside from advice," the shaman explains, before addressing Grish, "What can you tell us about the layout of the community? Can you tell us where they would keep prisoners, and  where this masked orc will be?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 25, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Groog, Grish is in no condition do to be doing anything, and I am currently incapable of offering anything aside from advice," the shaman explains, before addressing Grish, "What can you tell us about the layout of the community? Can you tell us where they would keep prisoners, and  where this masked orc will be?"



 "If you can get me out of this cage, I will tell you all I can," Grish replies.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2005)

Speaking in his native low common Snarrek says "*Describe this brother of yours Kaz so I will recognize him and I can take his head. I'll be sure to tell him you sent me*." Snarrek's lips pull back in a grim grin at this last.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 25, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"I understand to sell mother-in-law for one penny ... but to leave blood of my blood to such horrible death ? Troll is right, it is just to put low this treacherous brother of You Grish. I will borrow You some weapon ... so You won't be defenceless."

Irritiated tinker moved forward and tried to open the lock.

"You say true, Shaman Garrak, do Your suspicion about this masked orc is as mine ? For me he looks like those demon worshipping orcs we slaughtered under Mountain Hyjal. He is going to kill the child as a sacrifice to dark powers ... and summon demons to destroy us, our village and Grish's tribe. Grish, now You see how great betrayal of Your brother is ? For personal ambition he forefit Razormanes."

OOC: Open Lock is class skill, so Groog can try it ... with mish mash lockpicks and -1 modifier ... he take 20 minutes to take 20 on skill check.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "I understand to sell mother-in-law for one penny ... but to leave blood of my blood to such horrible death ? Troll is right, it is just to put low this treacherous brother of You Grish. I will borrow You some weapon ... so You won't be defenceless."
> 
> Irritiated tinker moved forward and tried to open the lock.
> 
> ...




Grish raises a brow, “You seem to think that I do not recognize treachery?” he coughs for a moment anger growing in his eyes, but he lets the moment pass looking at Groog, “I know that I have been wronged, goblin, and that is enough.”

The sun begins to set as night settles in…

_Assuming the party waits for Groog to finish with his “makeshift” tools then it will take about thirty minutes to unlock the cage._

Clank! The lock falls off and hits the ground, with Grish quickly following he collapses on the ground, but the slight smile on his tusked face, “I thank you, such kindness I did not expect from outsiders.  To repay the debt I will tell you as much as I know to aid you.”

Grish sits against the tree, “Kaz, my brother is lean, and weak, and he lacks a tusk,” he points to his right tusk, “he is a wretched creature but he knows the art of magic well, Agamaggan blessed my brother with insights that few among my kind can match.  There are those in the camp that have been touched by the Shadow’s foul presence, beware these traitors for the demon seed makes them strong,” he coughs,  as the full moon rises into the sky, “kill those you must but if you defeat Kaz, those that followed him will flee, for they are cowards.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 26, 2005)

Garrak nodded out of interest, making a mental note of what needed to be remembered. He had no qualms with killing quillboars, demonic or not they would raid his current home and try to take what was not theirs.

"And where would we find this masked orc? Is there a place he spends most of his time in or near? he asked.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 26, 2005)

Snarrek nods "*One tusk, bad juju, leader. Got it. Will chop off head*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 26, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog gives Grish one of his shoddier daggers.

"Here, with that You may make spear for yourself and start regaining strenght. Wish You good luck. Are we ready boyz ?"

He ended towards the rest of warpack. And returned to his high position on the Naga's shoulders. And prepared his gun to fire with emotionaless efficiency of seasoned veteran.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 26, 2005)

"Lets be heading off then, we have a some demons to take care off."

OOC: Talos says goodbye and continues on with Groog on his shoulder.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> "Lets be heading off then, we have a some demons to take care off."
> 
> OOC: Talos says goodbye and continues on with Groog on his shoulder.




Grish laughs as the party begins to start off towards the encampment, already trying to fashion himself a spear as Groog ‘instructed’, he turns to Groog, “You outsiders are brave, but you look as if you have already done battle this day, only a fool attacks after marching as far as you have come… Agamaggan give you mercy though,” he uses his makeshift spear as a walking stick and walks off into the wastes without another word.

_As a GM's aside I don't think you have any healing magic left... but maybe you guys can handle this without it _


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 26, 2005)

OOC: I hav't used any symbols today, but I only got 10 hp.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 27, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog with maniac gestures gathered tried to gain attention of all the boys.

"Boyz, we have to formulate a plan that would be the most efficient to save the kid and kill masked orc. I propose that Snarrek could sneak up at them and find where guards are, and other extact details ... I don't doubt in Grish's description but firsthand impressions are better. Would You handle it quietly Snarrek ?"

OOC: DM, healing magic or not, if we wade in we will die. To many opponents will gang up even for Troll's regeneration to make it up. Our best chance is to sneak up and snatch the kid. If opportunity arises we could also slay "bad juju" and masked orc. But I would prefer bigger "horde".


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2005)

Speaking in the goblin's common tongue "*Snarrek no leopard like Lekah to ambush from shadows. Snarrek like jungle bear. Plan is run in, chop off heads. See one tusk, kill him dead*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 28, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin's eyebrow raced upward before he smilded broadly.

"Okay, Snarrek isn't sneaking in. Well,I see our greatest strength in numbers ... if we split we are surely to be defeated. Then it is determined, but I advice You both Snarrek and Shaman Garrak to remain with cool heads until it will be really too hot."

OOC: I mean, save up Rageing until we will really need it folks. Ok ? So dap lan iz to wade in and hope for the best. Cool.  And I advice our combat guys to gand up on one foe to ensure eliminating one, and watch each other backs. Groog could shot every 5-th round so will save up his gun for one-tusk or masked orc. And in meele is rather useless.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 29, 2005)

The jungle troll thumps his breastplate with a clawed hand "*Snarrek ready*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 29, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The jungle troll thumps his breastplate with a clawed hand "*Snarrek ready*."




The party can see down in the thick thorny vines that flank the path leading down into the darkened rocky valley, light slinks out of the crevices o the jutting rocks, flickering fire light that seems to be lighting the camp as a whole.  Distant sounds of boar squeals can be heard, nothing recognizable in the din of the growing night, but it is easy to tell that they are in Razormane country now.

Along the descending path, jutting rocks and thick thorny vines flank the trail, pikes with skeletal remains of many humanoids, trolls, orcs, goblins, and even other Razormanes line the walk way.  The stench that wafts up is horrendous.

In the distance a wolf of the wastes howls.

The party estimates there is about a half mile walk down the trail till they are right outside what must be the encampment or village of these creatures.  A chill wind howls, and there is almost a whisper that seems, unclean wafting to their ears, but if it is a whisper it isn’t anything they could understand.

_Garrak feels a chill on the back of his neck, as if a woman’s finger gently ran the length of is spine.  He gets the distinct feeling that this place is permeated with fear, and something foul._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 29, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog narrowed his eyes staring in every direction, weapon ready to fire at every moment. He mumbled to himself.

"I dislike this place ... it is strangely familiar ... but I have no idea with what."


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 30, 2005)

We'll need to first send someone ahead to scout, will follow behind."

Talos dosen't seem to care much for this place and wants to finish this business quickly.

OOC: sorry for the late responce.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 30, 2005)

Garrak scowls and twists, looking about himself as though something had happened.

"This place... is not right. It stinks of fear, and something else. We should be wary of this masked orc. The boy should be our first priority, it may be unwise to confront the orc as we are," Garrak states.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 30, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak scowls and twists, looking about himself as though something had happened.
> 
> "This place... is not right. It stinks of fear, and something else. We should be wary of this masked orc. The boy should be our first priority, it may be unwise to confront the orc as we are," Garrak states.




"When we rescue the boy, and given day or two ... I could manufacture enough firepower to take down even a demon. Not to mention orc or quillboar village. Our advantages are vast, no one the less ... Snarrek don't need any medial care sas long as his injuries aren't grevious. You, Shaman Garrak, are also formidable warrior and Talos claims to know several healing enchantments. My gun can drop almost everything smaller than kodo beast ... And You and Snarrek are veery fast. I propose that Talos, Snarrek and I would create distraction, while You would storm in from behind and take the boy. We would try to led the razormanes out of the village. And slay leaders ... this quillboar warlock and masked orc. Who is probably one of the remmants of orcish warlocks. "

Spoke the goblin, and agains his high pitched voice ruins impression of seriousness, and it is visible that in regard to his gun ... he isn't exageratting ... much. Tinkers are known from creating terrible explosions given time.


----------



## Legolizard (Apr 30, 2005)

I never remembering saying I had healing spells, I have some enhancment marks, thats about it."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 30, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*



			
				Legolizard said:
			
		

> I never remembering saying I had healing spells, I have some enhancment marks, thats about it."




"And what difference is ? When picture or sign can heal someone just like magics of shaman ... Unless I'm mistaken, all I know about magic that it feeds demons and is inherently dangerous. While magics employed by shamans seem less harmful that this done by warlocks, I thought that You are sort of Naga Shaman ... I assumed wrongly ?"

Goblin gived the Naga puzzled stare from his shoulder.

OOC: I thought that Runemaster can "cast" healing enchantments in form of runes ... was I wrong ?


----------



## Voadam (May 1, 2005)

"*Snarrek see one tusk, Snarrek chop off his head. Best way deal with bad juju pig is cut off head of spiritpig. Quickly. Then kill other piggies.*"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 1, 2005)

Groog just smirked viciously, agreeing with troll whole heartedly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 1, 2005)

Garrak nodded to Snarrek's statement.

"Grish's brother appears to be fair game. If we get the opportunity I'm all for it," he said.


----------



## Legolizard (May 1, 2005)

OOC: If I chose the healing family as one of my two first families, but I chose the awarness and strikeing familyies of runes. I can give you low-light vision, give +10 on your next strike to hit, give you plus 1d4 non lethal damage on attacks or let your natural attacks ignore conceelment.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 1, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*



			
				Legolizard said:
			
		

> OOC: If I chose the healing family as one of my two first families, but I chose the awarness and strikeing familyies of runes. I can give you low-light vision, give +10 on your next strike to hit, give you plus 1d4 non lethal damage on attacks or let your natural attacks ignore conceelment.




"Och, on the other way ... I may better need extra aiming. I think that healing sorceries You posess might not work so well on non Naga."

OOC:
Apologies Legolizard.  Striking Runes sounds neat ... +10 to hit might mean taking down ugly one tusk before he unleashes firaballs on us. I suggest You to prepare Yourself for casting it.   

Spoke Goblin thoughtfully, then stared at all others.

"Are we cool with my plan ?Shaman Garrak, would You handle finding the boy hastily ? If so ... Snarrek, stay close to us so we would be able to shield Your back from these cowardly attacking from behind ... I doubt that someone except shaman could keep up Your pace. Your legs are three times longer than mine, and Talos is fast in water and despite his size isn't as fast as similiarly big landwalkers, when outside water."

OOC: DM, if boyz agree I think we are ready. My plan is simple ... Troll, Goblin and Naga create distraction and try to lure enemies out off the village. Probably Masked Orc or new chieftain would show up, so we might put one down ... or both if we would be lucky. I propose to concentrate initial "Headcutting" on Quillboar Leader to demoralize Razormanes and possibly rout them, then dealing/chasing Masked Orc will be much easier. In meatime Orc Shaman would try to find the kid, I know that this part of mission is demanding and very difficult ... but Troll is simply better as someone distracting the enemies than sneaking one. As Voadam claimed. Not to mention that succes of Garrak lone mission is VITAL to succes of whole operation. Legolizard, maybe some enchantmemts of You would be useful in increasing Garrak's chances ? Since his shamanic powers are used up for today.

Well, folks ? Anyone have any idea, except DM  , how to improve our chances of succeding ? Groog is genius, I'm not so ... I ask other Players for brainstorm that would improve battleplan and our overall chances of sucess.


----------



## Legolizard (May 2, 2005)

OOC: What do you want, I can either increase 3 peoples ac by +4 insight for an hour with scrolls and I can make the next attack someone does within a minute time to get +10.

I'll would like to use 1 scroll today, but I will use more, if people are willing to but money in to buy more scrolls.

and I got three cure light wound potions.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 2, 2005)

(ooc: Plan seems fine by me, here's hoping Garrak can handle his part.)


----------



## Voadam (May 2, 2005)

The troll nods "*Snarrek ready kill piggies. Snarrek see one tusk, Snarrek chop off his head. Snarrek see bad juju piggie, snarrek kill piggie dead*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 2, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*



			
				Legolizard said:
			
		

> OOC: What do you want, I can either increase 3 peoples ac by +4 insight for an hour with scrolls and I can make the next attack someone does within a minute time to get +10.
> 
> I'll would like to use 1 scroll today, but I will use more, if people are willing to but money in to buy more scrolls.
> 
> and I got three cure light wound potions.




Groog sticked out his long nose from Talos's backpack, pretending that he didn't do it.

"Well, Talos ... Our friend. You could harden Shaman's skin with Your magic, he isn't going to have his back covered so he will need it. Also one healing draugh would give him extra edge ... if boy is wounded. I promise that we will refill Your reserves from our kills first. In case that Troll or I will be in dire need of healing, I will give back costs of healing magic, even if I normally approach it skeptically. Without Snarred our chances of surviving distraction mission are much smaller ... So, Shaman Garrak ... if You are ready let Runelord cast his magics on You and wait on the other side of village for start of noise. We will give You 10 minutes before we will start, it is enough time ? Snarrek, don't run up at them ... let them come to us OK ? I will insult them into mindless frenzy, Talos will watch Your back ... You will have all pigchopping You like. Just as Talos finish his good juju."

Goblin grinned like hungry troll, and checked his gun whose power You could see earlier this day. And nodded with understanding on Naga's request.

OOC: Legolizard, AC upgrade for Shaman once please ! And one healing potion ... will give back You this money.  Let's go folks !


----------



## Legolizard (May 3, 2005)

Talos gives the supplies and spells needed to who needed them.
"very well then Groog, and you will have to be off my back when you fire that device of yours so I can help you with your aim before hand."


----------



## Voadam (May 3, 2005)

"*Snarrek stay behind cover, Groog taunt piggies, piggies rush Groog, Snarrek kill piggies. Is plan."*


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 4, 2005)

_Just waiting for you guys to make your move._


----------



## Legolizard (May 4, 2005)

Talos casts mark of awarness lesser using a scroll, on Garrack and moves into starts moving into position to cause a distraction.

OOC: so what is the position of the town guards or other pigs so we can attack them effectivly. Im ready to go.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 4, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> Talos casts mark of awarness lesser using a scroll, on Garrack and moves into starts moving into position to cause a distraction.
> 
> OOC: so what is the position of the town guards or other pigs so we can attack them effectivly. Im ready to go.



_Someone will have to get closer to actually look, since you are still quite a ways away, and there are jutting rocks and thick vines blocking your line of vision into the camp._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 4, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

OOC: Groog is "stuck" on Naga's shoulder so he moves when the Talos.  If chased by Razormanes his own short legs wont get him far.


----------



## Voadam (May 4, 2005)

Snarrek will lead the way up to one of the large rocks blocking their view and then use that as cover to peer around and get a good look.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 5, 2005)

The party works its way to the edge of what they suppose is the village, several crude huts are arranged in the camp and Razormane villagers seem in a frenzy moving with purpose to attend to things as a great bonfire glows from the center of the village.  Two watchmen it looks like patrol this area.

Two quillboar stop and speak in Low Common, “Kaz bring us good fortune soon we have army strong enough to crush weakling horde!”

The second quillboar looks worried, “Bad omens, I saw a dead crow this morning, tis a bad omen!”

The quillboar shrugs, and continues walking, “Bad omen for our enemies!”

_Th party has not been spotted yet._


----------



## Legolizard (May 5, 2005)

"Maybe if we take out the two guards quickly we can enter the village without getting noticed automaticly. then we could go and take out more guards one by one."


----------



## Voadam (May 5, 2005)

Snarrek nods at the nahg in agreement and hefts his axe in one hand, holding up three clawed fingers in his other, indicating a three beat countdown he holds up one finger, a second and then he charges on three and swings at the cocky guard with a big two-handed blow of the axe.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 5, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin jumped from Naga's shoulder as if launched from catapult when troll stopped counting. And run as if set on fire towards the second guard, charging at him and throwing himself with hammer at the creature's belly ... hoping that it will buy enough silence for Snarrek to get rid of the second razormane quickly enough.

OOC: Okay folks, Groog charges at enemy if it is close enough, Aimed Strike *+0*, stomach ... to push out of creature's lungs all air ... hopefully forcing it to be quiet.   Otherwise Groog will run forward and repeat the sequence, but this time throwing the thing at the quillboar's stomach. Ranged Attack *-1* ... unfortunately. Am I right that shooting from the gun will raise alarm as surely as the guards ?


----------



## Voadam (May 6, 2005)

almost forgot the stats [+9 attack (+2BAB, +4 str, +1 masterwork, +2 charge) d12+6x3; AC 12, hp 27]


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 7, 2005)

_*Surprise Round Initiative:* Groog 19, Talos 18, Garrak 5, Snarrek 3_

In the darkness the heroes dash towards the unsuspecting guards and try to silence them before they have a chance to raise an alarm!  Groog is able to dash forward and knock the wind out of the second guard as the boar-like humanoid doubles over gasping for air looking surprised!

_Groog rolls a 16 and succeeds on his attempt, it is now Talos’ turn._


----------



## Legolizard (May 7, 2005)

Talos strikes with his fist but keeping it so it doesn't kill the ignorant thing. (+9 (+7+2 charge) Melee unarmed strike dealing subdual damage, 1d8+6)


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 7, 2005)

Garrack moves up with the others, his axe cutting a mean arc towards one of the quillboars.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 9, 2005)

*Round 1 
Initiative:*_ Groog 19, Talos 18, Guards 9, Garrak 5, Snarrek 3_

_Talos rolls an 11 to strike and misses!  Garrak rolls a 10, misses as well, while Snarrek rolls a 17 and does 10 points of damage._

Talos charges forward and misses with his strike to knock the boar-like guard down, and hopefully out.  Garrak misses as well with is strike, equally surprising himself and the quillboar! But Snarrek finds his mark and carves a neat wound into the guard, but he still stands though his air has been knocked from his lungs.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 9, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog seeing his attack sucessful, moved towards the second guard swinging his hammer again at the weak spot of the Quillboar.

"Shaman ! Proceed and may Your bloodthirsty ancestors be with You !"

OOC: Aimed Strike against second guard, *-2* meele attack, to snuff the air out from the lungs of the second guard.


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2005)

Snarrek will swing to finish off the guard, or attack the last one standing if his is brought down first.

[+7 attack (+2BAB, +4 str, +1 masterwork) d12+6x3; AC 14, hp 27]


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 10, 2005)

With a nod Garrak disappears from the conflict, seeking out signs of the child and staying out of plain sight.


----------



## Voadam (May 10, 2005)

The troll's focus is entirely on butchering the two boar men as quickly as possible.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 13, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Groog seeing his attack sucessful, moved towards the second guard swinging his hammer again at the weak spot of the Quillboar.
> 
> "Shaman ! Proceed and may Your bloodthirsty ancestors be with You !"
> 
> OOC: Aimed Strike against second guard, *-2* meele attack, to snuff the air out from the lungs of the second guard.



_*Initiative:* Groog 19, Talos 18, Guards 9, Snarrek 3_

_Groog rolls a 2 and misses!_

Groog tries to punch the wind from the other quillboar but finds nothing but air, from his poorly aimed punch!  The quillboars are slowly getting their wits back as one fumbles for a horn and tries to defend himself at the same time!

_Talos’ turn!_

*Garrak*

Garrak runs to look for the child and ducks behind a hut and can see more of the village there are several huts easily more then ten, with quillboar villagers moving about, preparing for something.  He spots a large monstrous looking quillboar moving towards what could be the center of the village, where a great fire glows.

It looks like a quillboar but its skin is black and it bristles with muscles and an accursed aura that even seems to disturb the other quillboars following it.  As he looks around he sees at least four more of these monstrous quillboar…

It is only then that he hears the faint sound of crying… a child.


----------



## Legolizard (May 13, 2005)

Talos shows the ignorant big the fury of a runemaster, but stll trying not to kill it.

OOC: thats a flurry of blows against the boar, +5/+5 1d8+6. nonelethal damage.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 13, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog curses under his breath and jumps at the ugly, trying to grapple him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 13, 2005)

Garrak scowls at the abominations. Each one was an offense to the Earth Mother, and had he the strength we would wade into combat and strike them all down. But he didn't, and the child's wailing had reached his ears. Garrak followed the sound, hoping to be out of the village quick enough to prevent a confrontation between the fiendish quillboars and his allies trying to buy him time.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 17, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak scowls at the abominations. Each one was an offense to the Earth Mother, and had he the strength we would wade into combat and strike them all down. But he didn't, and the child's wailing had reached his ears. Garrak followed the sound, hoping to be out of the village quick enough to prevent a confrontation between the fiendish quillboars and his allies trying to buy him time.




Garrak sneaks towards the voice as best as he can, luckily he is stealthy enough even in his breastplate and shield to sneak up on the solitary guard watching the hut that the child’s voice is coming from.  He sits their chewing on a root, grunting like a beast, looking bored, his attention elsewhere as he takes a swig of water from a cask and chews more on the root.

_Garrak rolls a 13 Move Silently, and somehow is not heard by the sentry at the entrance to hut who rolled a 12 on his Listen check._

*The Battle*

_Talos rolls a 21 and does 13 non-lethal damage to the quillboar, it goes down without a fuss!  His second attack misses with a 10._

Talos unleashes a flurry of strikes his fists knocking the unharmed quillboar guard senseless.  His eyes cross and h collapses with to the ground with a low thud as the second strike misses the other sentry.

The second wounded quillboar does what he can to warn the others, and raises a horn to his lips and blows loudly!  He stays on the defensive cursing in low common, “You going to pay for this!”

_The sentry uses an action to blow his and fights defensively trying to preserve his life!_

Snarrek misses with his axe as the quillboar, even though wounded uses his club to parry the strike, fear evident in his hate filled eyes!  The battle it seems has just begun!

_Snarrek rolls a 9 total to strike and misses!  Now Groog’s turn!

*Initiative:* Groog 19, Talos 18, Guards 9, Snarrek 3_


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2005)

For a moment the young boy's crying was replaced by a quillboar warhorn back towards the entrance. A pang of fear struck Garrak as he realised he had already taken too long, he could not be subtle any more. Though now that the camp's attention was on his companions, he had some more elbow room to operate in.

Garrak waits a few seconds, seeing if the guard will leave his post at the sound of the alarm. If he does not, Garrak works himself into a rage and attacks him.

[ooc:attack  +6, d8+3, ac 16]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 17, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"I'll guard yer backs ! Hold On !"

Screamed goblin, and mowed himself to the rear, guarding the backs of his two bigger companions.

OOC: Aid Another for Talos !


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2005)

"*You no speak*!" the troll hisses at the quillboar "*Just die*." and swings at him again with the big axe. His rage is ready to spill over if more show up.

[+7 attack (+2BAB, +4 str, +1 masterwork) d12+6x3; AC 16, hp 29]


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 18, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> For a moment the young boy's crying was replaced by a quillboar warhorn back towards the entrance. A pang of fear struck Garrak as he realised he had already taken too long, he could not be subtle any more. Though now that the camp's attention was on his companions, he had some more elbow room to operate in.
> 
> Garrak waits a few seconds, seeing if the guard will leave his post at the sound of the alarm. If he does not, Garrak works himself into a rage and attacks him.
> 
> [ooc:attack  +6, d8+3, ac 16]




The sentry stands and looks around grunting in concern; he tosses aside his drinking water.  He looks into the hut for a moment then turns to run towards the sound, figuring that the child is “safe” for now.  

_The sentry has left…_


----------



## Legolizard (May 18, 2005)

"Thoes that harm the innocent for their own goals will all fall."
Talos yells. He will first cast mark of striking and then prepare to strike anyone that tries to strike him.

OOC: Groogs next attack will get a +10 to hit, which will probably the rifle thing he has. and he holds his attack for anyone else that tries to attack him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2005)

Garrak silently watches the guard depart, then makes his move, thankful he didn't have to cause a ruckus. He storms into the tent with axe at the ready, and looks about for the child.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 19, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak silently watches the guard depart, then makes his move, thankful he didn't have to cause a ruckus. He storms into the tent with axe at the ready, and looks about for the child.




Garrak storms into the tent ready for action and sees the child shivering, his hands bound in tight coarse ropes.  He whimpers slightly before holding back his tears, small tusks jutting from his lips… he does not speak as he stares at Garrak.

It is only then that Garrak hears the squeal of a boar.  The brown mottled hide boar rushes at the orc from behind a crude barrel.  Its tusks brought to bear, as it moves quickly!

_*Initiative:* Boar 11, Garrak 7

*Round 1*_

The boar tries to Garrak but the healer is able to avoid the worst of the blow as he turns the boar away from his intended target.  The orc’s groin…

_The boar rolls a 5 and misses Garrak!_

*The Battle*

The quillboar struggles against the party and swings its club at Talos trying to avoid the fists of the naga warrior!  But Talos proves to be more nimble then he lets on, and evades the strike with ease, moving like a serpent.

“Kill the outsiders!” another quillboar says as he comes running, currently about 30 feet from the party as he tries to aid his companion.

Snarrek brings his greataxe down on the quillboar sentry with a bloody roar, and guts the sentry with ease.  Blood spatters the barbarian as the sentry collapses to the dusty dirt with a squeal!

_The sentry rolled an 8 and missed, while Snarrek got a 22 to hit and did 18 points of damage!  Now Groog’s turn!_


_Initiative: Groog 19, Talos 18, Guards 9, Snarrek 3_


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 19, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog prepares himself to shoot at the sorcerous leader of the quillboars, if he shows up. Or to shoot against masked orc. If he ever spot such. Gun readied and all in his small green hands.

"Keep steady boyz ! Talso, keep Snarrek's back watched, I'll watch You two ! Death to the demon worshipping Pigs !"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 19, 2005)

Garrak deflects the boar's attack with his shield, and lets this prelude to combat stir the ancient blood within him, and drive him into a rage. He growls and lashes out at the boar with newfound strength, for he had no time to waste fighting.

[ooc: attack +6, d8+3, ac 16]


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2005)

Snarrek was finding it harder and harder to contain his rage. This was supposed to be quiet but the piggies kept shouting! "*Silence piggy*!" he snarled. If one more showed up and said another word the troll was going to lose his temper and get nasty. He raised his axe at the offending quillboar. 

[+7 attack (+2BAB, +4 str, +1 masterwork) d12+6x3; AC 16, hp 29]


----------



## Legolizard (May 20, 2005)

"ROOOARRRRR" Talos lets out in a display of bravado with his fins stretch out and him standing straight up as he possibly can to demorilize the pig, then he lets loose with a barrage of blows to whatever boars are within range


OOC: Tries to scare them a bit and then flurry of blows who is ever in reach which is 10ft. for me. +5/+5


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 20, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak deflects the boar's attack with his shield, and lets this prelude to combat stir the ancient blood within him, and drive him into a rage. He growls and lashes out at the boar with newfound strength, for he had no time to waste fighting.
> 
> [ooc: attack +6, d8+3, ac 16]




Garrak swings his blade and draws blood as his axe blade slams into the hardened skull of the boar, but the brunt of the blow is deflected by the hard skull, leaving a jagged bloody wound, as the boar squeals.

_Garrak rolled a 25 total, almost a critical and does 7 points of damage.  The boar rolls a 10 and misses…_

The boar tries to gore Garrak once more but his shield provides stiff defense from harm as he squares off with the boar in the hut!  A bloodcurdling roar pierces his ears, emanating from where his allies hopefully still stand…

_Garrak’s turn, and now Round 2 of this fight!_

*The Battle*

A blood curdling roar pierces the din of the fighting as a hut is torn aside crashing into another building as two hulking brutes, which look to be dark skinned quillboars with red eyes and the smell of ash and hellfire, rumble forward…

They rumble forward standing a mere twnety feet from the party, towering well over eight feet in height they ripple with powerful muscles and carry wicked maces stained with blood and worse....

A voice rises over the chaos, “Kill them, my minions… kill them all!” the voice is strong in Low Common, and has the accent of the quillboars to it, but the speaker cannot be seen!

_*Initiative:* Groog 19, Talos 18, 2 Quillboar Marauders 14, Guard 9, Snarrek 3

I will wait to see if actions change with this new development..._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 20, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog shots at one of the big beasties when it come closer. While discreetly looking around for the source of the voice.

"Demon slaves ! Tear them  my friends ! They laugh at You Snarrek !"

OOC:Use move action to make Listen Check *+6* ... to find the direction of the voice. If sucessful "miss" intentionally in this direction.  Otherwise ... DM, one shot at one of the warped Quillboars. AB +16, dmg 4d6. Auto confirm if critical thanks to feat 1/week, use it if scored critical threat.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 21, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Groog shots at one of the big beasties when it come closer. While discreetly looking around for the source of the voice.
> 
> "Demon slaves ! Tear them  my friends ! They laugh at You Snarrek !"
> 
> OOC:Use move action to make Listen Check ... to find the direction of the voice. If sucessful "miss" intentionally in this direction.  Otherwise ... DM, one shot at one of the warped Quillboars. AB +16, dmg 4d6. Auto confirm if critical thanks to feat 1/week, use it if scored critical threat.




_Groog listens for the sound and can tell, he rolls a Listen check of 21.  BTW please put down the skill totals for Groog’s skill on his sheet so I don’t have to do mental math, please.  Groog hears the voice, but cannot see who said it, perhaps it was the subject of a spell?  Groog rolls a 34 total and does 21 points of damage!_

Groog listens for a moment before he fires his weapon, the needle like slug slams into a brute and it roars wounding the creature horribly.  Bubbling red-black blood sprays out and sizzles as it hits the ground with heat.  The smell of sulfur and ash fill the air as it glares at the now tiny looking goblin in comparison; the look promises bloody murder.

_Talos turn, in case he wishes to change his actions…_


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 21, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Alarmed, Goblin started to reload his gun.
_Don't worry Groog, this is just quillboar ... gulp._

OOC: Apologies DM ! I will write Check modifier when it will apply.   Crap ... is this murderous dude looking wounded ?  Will edit the earlier post to include Check Modifier.


----------



## Voadam (May 22, 2005)

This was supposed to be quiet! Why all horde fights go FUBAR? Snarrek fumes at how things just don't work right, his temper flies off the handle and he rages attacking the nearest enemy, charging if it is the brutes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 22, 2005)

The runes emblazened upon Garrak's shield flared with the impact of the boar's tusks. A primal urge within him was somewhat satisfied with the sight of his enemy's blood, so he swung again, eager to spill more.

"Die," gurgled forth between his furious grunts.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 22, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> The runes emblazened upon Garrak's shield flared with the impact of the boar's tusks. A primal urge within him was somewhat satisfied with the sight of his enemy's blood, so he swung again, eager to spill more.
> 
> "Die," gurgled forth between his furious grunts.




_Garrak rolls a 15 and hits and rolls 7 more damage for a total of 14!_

Garrak raises his battleaxe and slams it down onto the stubborn boar, drawing another bloody wound on the boar body, but it still continues as it tries to gore the raging orc with its  now bloody tusks!  But the boar is blinded in its rage and misses with a squeal as the child watches Garrak fight!

_The boar rolls a 3 and misses; it is now Garrak’s turn in *Round 3* of this battle!_


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 23, 2005)

Time was running out, and Garrak's rage was reaching it's peak. Blood had gotten into the boars eyes, and it flailed savagely, missing Garrak by a comfortable margin. It wouldn't be safe until the creature was dead though, so with a hiss be brought his axe down over his head at the bloodied boar.

[ooc: attack +6, d8+3, ac 16]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 23, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"They laugh at You Snarrek !"

Yelled Goblin, pointing at the wounded BIG quillboar with the tip of his smoking splinter gun. Trying frantically to reload it in time.

OOC: Sorry Voadam, but goading the frenzied Troll toward the wounded brute was too good opportunity to miss.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 24, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Time was running out, and Garrak's rage was reaching it's peak. Blood had gotten into the boars eyes, and it flailed savagely, missing Garrak by a comfortable margin. It wouldn't be safe until the creature was dead though, so with a hiss be brought his axe down over his head at the bloodied boar.
> 
> [ooc: attack +6, d8+3, ac 16]




_Garrak rolls a 25 almost another critical and does 7 more damage, bringing the total to 21 points of damage.  But the boar rolls a 19 and does 8 points of damage to Garrak._

Garrak slams his battleaxe into the boar drawing more blood as his rage continues.  But the boar is undaunted and stubborn and gores the orc with its bloody horns leaving a wicked wound in his thigh…

_*Round 4 *as Garrak continues his battle with the boar…_


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 24, 2005)

Garrak's axe again tastes the boar's flesh, but the wild movements of the injured creature take him by surprise and one of the boar's tusks leave a telling gash in the shaman's thigh. Garrak gives off a pained roar, and although the effects of the rage are starting to ebb away, he brings his axe around for another go.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 24, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak's axe again tastes the boar's flesh, but the wild movements of the injured creature take him by surprise and one of the boar's tusks leave a telling gash in the shaman's thigh. Garrak gives off a pained roar, and although the effects of the rage are starting to ebb away, he brings his axe around for another go.




Garrak pulls back his axe with a powerful fury and brings the edge of the bloody instrument of death on the boar splitting it in two; his axe slamming into the hard clay of the earth.  The boar falls into two meaty pieces!

_Garrak rolls a 26, a critical threat, he rolls a 14 granting him a critical hit!  He does 21 points of damage and the boar is dead!  Out of combat for him!_

The boy smiles slightly, “Loktar Regar!” his hands still bound though as he sniffles back tears of joy.

*The Main Battle*

*Initiative:*_ Groog 19, Talos 15, 1 Quillboar Marauders 14, Unknown 11, Guard 9, Snarrek 3_

Talos stays his hand, waiting for the quillboars to attack; and attack they do as the two tainted quillboar wade into glorious combat with the heroes!  Talos lashes out with his fists the wounded creature trying to bring it low!  His thunderous fists bring the creature down as it roars loudly alerting the whole of the camp under the shrouded moon of the night sky!

The quillboar brute seeing this swings his mighty mace at Talos, its eyes glowing red in the darkness!  The mace crashes into Talos with a sickening bone cracking thud!  The naga is shaken by the blow as blood spills from brow… his movements slowing.

_Talos rolls a 14 and a 14, and does 10, and 11 points of damage his initiative is now 15.  But the quillboar marauder rolls an 18 to strike and hits Talos for 10, he is at 0 and Disabled!_

The tainted humanoid snarls, “I will eat your flesh!”

*Thwack!*

An arrow sticks from the skull of the tainted quillboar originating from somewhere in the darkness.  The massive creature rumbles and raises its mace into the air, with another bloodcurdling roar!

The quillboar sentry takes stock of the combat and decides to raise a shortbow and fire at Groog and his boom stick!  The arrow narrowly avoids the little goblin as the sentry prepares to knock another arrow…. The sound of many footsteps fills the ears of the party!

Snarrek seeing his chance hefts his greataxe into the side of the quillboar marauder cutting deep into its side.  Any lesser creature the wound would have been mortal, but somehow this tainted thing stands.  Red-black blood spills onto the raging troll, it is hot to the touch…

_The unknown rolls a 21 and hits for 10 points of damage, while the Quillboar sentry misses Groog with an 11.  Snarrek rolls a 21 and does 15 points of damage but the quillboar marauder still stands!  Now Groog’s turn…_


----------



## Legolizard (May 25, 2005)

OOC:could someone go up to my body and use a potion of cure light wounds on me, I have some in my backpack.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 25, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"YAAH !"

Goblin jumped at the Quillboar Brute, trying to grapple his mace armed hand only to duck beyond th axe swing of the frenzied troll. Seeing Talos is bleeding like ... like pig, he reminded himself that he had these mending potions ! Fast as lighting he jumped at the Naga, his small green hands burying themselves in staggered creature's backpack.

OOC: Yup, bring potion onward and force it to big scaly lizard maw.  I think that Groog have enough HP's to ignore the shooting sentry for a round or two.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 25, 2005)

The red haze disappears as the boy's voice seems to pierce through it.

"The boy smiles slightly, “Loktar Regar!” his hands still bound though as he sniffles back tears of joy.

"Loktar Regar, little one," Garrak says while catching his breath.

He dislodges his axe from the ground and makes short work of the young orc's bindings.

"Let's get you of out here, follow me," he says, cutting a hole in the back of the tent and leading the boy back towards the vicinity of the camp entrance, but avoiding the conflict itself, "When I yell to my colleagues, start running, because that's what the rest of us will be doing."


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> OOC:could someone go up to my body and use a potion of cure light wounds on me, I have some in my backpack.





ooc [disabled you can still do a move action each round without going unconscious or a standard action and take 1 point of damage and going unconscious]


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2005)

The hot blood of the shadow tainted quillboar streaking his face, his comrades falling around him, and more enemies clamoring to enter the fray, the jungle troll snarls his defiance and swings at the fiendish champion with his bloody greataxe. "*Squealing piggies! Come to the Slaughter! I will butcher you*!"

[+9 attack (+2BAB, +6 str, +1 masterwork) d12+9x3; AC 14, hp 33]


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 25, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "YAAH !"
> 
> Goblin jumped at the Quillboar Brute, trying to grapple his mace armed hand only to duck beyond th axe swing of the frenzied troll. Seeing Talos is bleeding like ... like pig, he reminded himself that he had these mending potions ! Fast as lighting he jumped at the Naga, his small green hands burying themselves in staggered creature's backpack.
> 
> OOC: Yup, bring potion onward and force it to big scaly lizard maw.  I think that Groog have enough HP's to ignore the shooting sentry for a round or two.




_Talos regains 9 hit points from the potion!_


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2005)

A small part of Snarrek's mind wonders, did Lekah use a bow?


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 26, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Let's get you of out here, follow me," he says, cutting a hole in the back of the tent and leading the boy back towards the vicinity of the camp entrance, but avoiding the conflict itself, "When I yell to my colleagues, start running, because that's what the rest of us will be doing."




The boy nods and follows Garrak through the make shift door he just created.  Garrak hears a sound behind him; taking a look back he says a trio of figures walking calmly amidst the chaos of movement.  Two Razormane warriors flank a black robed figure.  The robed figure pauses and looks into the tent, he wears a white mask over his face, but jutting tusks of an orc curl in a look of irritation.

The figure makes a slight gesture and the tent bursts into flames, the boy tugs at Garrak, “We must flee!”

The orc turns away his retinue following… it is obvious he has something greater to deal with then Garrak and his allies…


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2005)

The tent explodes into flames, and Garrak feels the gravity of his mission upon him. The things occupying this place were far beyond his or any of the others' abilities, and he had been lucky enough thus far to rescue the boy. Had the boar kept him busy for just a little longer, both he and the boy would have been swathed in the flames summoned by the orc. Not a very happy ending.

And so they ran, lured by the sounds of conflict. Garrak prayed that his companions had been able to stay alive, holding their ground wasn't as important when all they needed to do was distract the enemy.

Garrak and the boy circled around to shouting distance behind the conflict, before he raised his hands to his mouth and bellowed to his allies.

"The task is done! Fall back!" he bellowed, before telling the boy, "You're faster than I young one, if you know the way back to town start running. I'll take you if I need to, but I'd like to stay and cover my comrades retreat if not."


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2005)

Booted feet from the jungle or the village?


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 27, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Booted feet from the jungle or the village?



_Is that a question to me?_


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> _Is that a question to me?_



yes.

In character questions will be in quotes and bolded for my character.

Should I have posted that in the out of character forum?


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 27, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> yes.
> 
> In character questions will be in quotes and bolded for my character.
> 
> Should I have posted that in the out of character forum?



_Just make OOC comments distinctive by either marking them as such or using a format that is different from a normal post, and yes the footsteps are coming from inside the village towards you... and you are in desolate crimson clay wastes with rocky outcroppings and thick ropy, spiny vines... not jungle _


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> _Just make OOC comments distinctive by either marking them as such or using a format that is different from a normal post, and yes the footsteps are coming from inside the village towards you... and you are in desolate crimson clay wastes with rocky outcroppings and thick ropy, spiny vines... not jungle _




ooc [Vines therefore = jungle   in any case it is not a coincidentally staged raid by others but the village coming to the alarm. Snarrek goes after everybody anyway, so he will probably kill the fiendish quillboar then take a move action to follow the rest of the fleeing party   ]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 27, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Hip, hip Horray ! Let's retreat to the main forces and led these fools into a trap ! Someone pick me up ... my legs are too short. *Please * ?"

Screamed Groog very loudly into the direction of quillboars, before starting to run away.


----------



## Legolizard (May 28, 2005)

Up again after the potion Talos graps his small companion by the torso and holds him under his arm and decides to retreat.

"Our work is done here though, lets fall back and regroup!"


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 28, 2005)

*Initiative:*_ Groog 19, Talos 15, 1 Quillboar Marauders 14, Unknown 11, Guard 9, Snarrek 3_

Snarrek swings his greataxe in his rage and brings the tainted creature down in a spray of red-black blood.  The creature falls with a thunderous clamor!  Groog hops on Talos’ back and the duo flee as Garrak and the child flee as well!

_Snarrek rolls a 14 to strike and does 19 points of damage, the tainted humanoid is dead!_

Another arrow flies through the air, stabbing the quillboar sentry right in its throat.  The beast gurgles a squeal before collapsing to its knees, dying in a pool of its lifeblood.  There is a brief stillness but the sounds of approaching feet are heard over the din of silence, it seems the whole camp is enraged now.

_The Unknown rolls a 23 to strike and does 9 damage, the quillboar is now dying.  Out of combat for the moment…_

*Elsewhere in the Encampment*

The masked orc glowers at the current state of chaos.  A quillboar with a single tusk scowls, “We should crush them now; before they flee with the seed, Masked One… we can always find others.”

The Masked One turns, “You fool, this is exactly what I wanted.”

“I don’t understand,” Kaz growls, turning his attention to the fire and the death roar of one of his chosen, “did you plan this all along?”

“I knew they would come, yes” the Masked One replies gruffly, “Now we see if my master’s gambit has paid off, until then Kaz you continue to build our forces.  You will know victory quite soon… and the Shadow Council shall reward your loyalty tenfold.”

Kaz forms a sinister grin, “At last we shall know vengeance…”

“Indeed,” the Masked One finishes.


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2005)

After striking down the demonic boar man Snarrek takes off after his comrades as the rear guard.

ooc attack was an attack action leaving a move action still to go for following the fleeing comrades.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 29, 2005)

The party flees under cover of darkness, with the sounds of a war party nipping at their figurative heels.  There is little rest for the heroes as day breaks on the broken red clay landscape of Durotar.

The heroes can see that any pursuit that may have followed is perhaps gone now; or perhaps in waiting but there is only silence.  The silence of the wilderness is eerie; in the distance the sound of the ocean and the familiar smell of salt and brine fills the noses of the heroes.

Exhaustion creeping into your bones and minds, you crest a hill and see the familiar cactus patches of Korga’s Stand… at last you are home, despite the violence and danger you have endured, you have garnered success this day.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 30, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Aye, boyz. We almost did it. Now don't relax ... the piggies could laid an ambush or something."

Little goblin rechecked his weapon, while mumbling to himself about increased rate of fire ... baloons with hot phlogiston and other weirdly sounding things. Then he stared at the kid, who was slightly bigger than himself and smiled to him.

"How are You, little 'un ? Did You saw one tusk pigman ?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 30, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Then he stared at the kid, who was slightly bigger than himself and smiled to him.
> 
> "How are You, little 'un ? Did You saw one tusk pigman ?"




The boy looks at the goblin quizzically, “I am fine, Master Groog, I am fine,” he says weakly looking out over the cactus patch.  He scowls thinking of the quillboars, “I saw that one, and he said strange things, speaking of vengeance against our people.  He scared me, he seemed evil to me.”

The boy looks back to Groog, “I don’t want to think about it, Master Groog.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 30, 2005)

"You may need to, young one. For anything they may have spoke of in your presence could be useful to us now that they seem to be posing a greater threat. But anything like that can wait till later," Garrak said, then yawned as he trudged along, anxious to get home and rest.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 30, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "You may need to, young one. For anything they may have spoke of in your presence could be useful to us now that they seem to be posing a greater threat. But anything like that can wait till later," Garrak said, then yawned as he trudged along, anxious to get home and rest.




Gruush, the boy, looks up to Garrak, “Yes I will do my best, Master Garrak; I will do my best to be brave like a true warrior o the Horde…” he looks meek for a moment, “I was so scared though, I feel ashamed,” looking away from the mighty orc healer.

In the cactus patch, the farmers go about their business as two wolf riders approach the party.  Both sentries they know well from the village.  Their look of concern turns to one of joy and excitement as they raise quite a holler with their voices, “They live, they live!  Loktar Regar my brothers!”

The senior of the two Thak greets the heroes, “The boy is safe, Thrall be praised… Captain Horga will wish to see you immediately!”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 31, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Gruush, the boy, looks up to Garrak, “Yes I will do my best, Master Garrak; I will do my best to be brave like a true warrior o the Horde…” he looks meek for a moment, “I was so scared though, I feel ashamed,” looking away from the mighty orc healer.




"Sillynes, kiddo. Yer are brave, cowards claim that they are fearless ... and as for being warrior, hmph, wars will end someday ... Look at Shaman, he have something to do beside warcraft, he's skilled healer. Troll ... he is good hunter, and Naga is one of the best fishermen in the village. I'm a smith, as You can see and inventor, there is much more in Your future than just axe in a hand. I won't mind having assistant."

Goblin smiled to the kid, who was slightly taller than him. Despite all the clawed scars, he looked almost senile for a moment. After their brief walk towards the orc village Groog sighed with relief. And breezed up to the wolfriders.

"Loktar Regar Boyz ! Warn everyone that piggies are mounting an offensive !"

And after causing this mischief, he show his tongue and stared at the Shaman.

"Shaman Garrak, please take the boy to the Elder Shaman ... kid may bear soul scars or have evil magics cast on him ... Let him check it, 'kay ? Will tell everything to Captain." 

And little green nastiness incarnate run like chased by demons towards the Captain's quarters. While laughing like madman.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 31, 2005)

Garrak hefts Gruush up to sit on his shoulders.

"Gruush, it takes maturity to admit fear. All of us feel fear, and though in every battle Death will watch for his chance, it respects bravery. You will always know fear, but it is how you react to it that makes you a man. To do your part, even though you are scared, that is bravery," he says to the young orc, "But anyway, let's get going. Your mother will be anxious to see you, and like Groog says, Mirlus would do a far better job than I of fixing any ills you have."

As they head towards Mirlus' residence the wolfriders appear. Garrak responds to their cry of victory with a salute.



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The senior of the two Thak greets the heroes, “The boy is safe, Thrall be praised… Captain Horga will wish to see you immediately!”




Garrak nods, "Thankyou, brother."

Assuming that's where he'd also find Mirlus, he changes his course to find Captain Horga.


----------



## Voadam (May 31, 2005)

Snarrek snorts at the words of the boy and his comrades' responses. "*We should go back an kill One-Tusk after dropping off boy an telling cap'n. Bad juju piggie. An traitor orc too*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 31, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog started to count on his fingers, mumbling to himself. He stared at Troll. All the time walking towards the captain's quarters.

"Um ? Ach, yes. Later, my friend I must prepare against warlocks. Now, more importantly ... prepare a bill for captian, since I'm not employed here as soldier ... two days of very risky work in hazardous conditions .... *6* gp, leading the team ... a lot of stress for simple blacksmith, extra *3* gp. Important tactical informations about the enemy's movements ... free of charge, as a promotion. Garrak, Talos, Snarrek ... are You interested in cheap appraise of costs of our mission ? For example, Talos lost expensive equipment during the journey but his daily pay is only 2 gp. Snarrek scored two kills on Big 'n Ugly Pigs and it mean 4 gp for his axe's involvment plus bonuses for lost loot. Garrak earns 6 gp for hazardous solo mission and overall importance of spiritual advice for the Horde. Do You think that I should suggest the captain about sending warning to capital ? I'm quite unconfident that our small village would stop horde of quillboars, like those two tainted by some foul magics. I saw orcs changed that way during the first two wars ... creepy. Grunt was capable of slicing today's warrior in half in one axe-stroke."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 1, 2005)

Snarrek does not seem to follow the goblin's chatter "*We say we kill one tusk. Now boy safe we need to kill one-tusk*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 1, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

On the goblin's temple appeared pulsing vein, while he stared sharply at troll berserker.

"We are going to kill masked orc too, not just his quillboar appertince, but Snarrek ... We have to report all to Captain first ! I never break a promise !!!"

OOC:   Snarrek is stubborn. Maybe that's why his ancestor didn't liked him ?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 1, 2005)

Garrak thought on both of his companions' opinions. Snarrek advocated an offensive stance, while Groog seemed to prefer a defensive one. Both of them had valid points in that regard, but Garrak was unconcerned in truth. The next strategic step was to be determined by Captain Horga and those who he wished to contribute to his decision. Garrak's role was to perform his assigned duty to the best of his ability.

"What of you Gruush? How do you stand on what our next move should be in regards to the piggies?" he asks, genuinely curious as to the child's preferred course of action.


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 1, 2005)

" I never liked fishing," Talos thought to himself. But he did want some of his potions replaced so he went along with the little goblin.

OOC: wow, can't write that much as groog.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 1, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog sighed, and noticed Talos staring at him expectatingly. And he grumbled to Runemaster.

"Don't stare at me like that ... I remember that I promised to make Skin Stiffer Gel for ya. I'm not some drunkard, you know, to forget everything on every opportunity. But You will have to wait, I need to make some ... bangsticks for the inevitable confrontation with One Tusk and Masked _Traitor_."

OOC:Legolizard You just have to belive in Yourself bit more, and in Your writing skills. For example ... Garrak and Snarrek are quite emphasive, aren't they ? And without as much writing as I have to spit out. 
For example, You could add more flavor ... Like Talos reminding himself something about his past ... Groog is constantly haunted by his _nightmares_, thats the reason behing his drinking until he passes out. At least when he is in low mood, goblins are energetic type of obnoxious guys. You could ask DM to include some flavor, twist into the direction of Talos. Like Snarrek's girlfriend, for example.


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 1, 2005)

"Sorry, I realy didn't mean anything by the stair, and really do appretieat all you are doing for me. Im sorry if I have upset you."

"But I can't help to think that the mission was a pit too easy. Why didn't the masterminds try more to stop us. Then again I might just be giving them too much credit. Your thoughts Groog."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 1, 2005)

Gruush pauses for a moment thinking, “I don’t like quillboars, so I would think that killing them would be a good thing.  But…” he looks at his village, “I just want to see my mom…”

The party of heroes is quickly brought to the main village center where Captain Horga is running drills for the local militia, while the farmers tend to the fields of cactus fruits, and others herd domesticated boars.  The townsfolk cheer as the heroes approach with Gruush in tow, a smile even crosses Captain Horga’s face; though it quickly dissipates.

Gruush’s mother cradles the boy in her arms and gives her thanks to the heroes.  Gruush waves to his saviors as the Captain leads them to his office.  He tosses four satchels on the table, one spills open and gold coins spill onto the table.  

He finally speaks, “This is from my personal cache, the village is well off but none could afford your services you have done for us this day.  100 gold coins for each of you, for your aid in the battle and for retrieving the boy from the quillboars.”

Mirlus Fireborn enters and bows his head, “I had heard that the heroes have returned,” he looks appreciatively at Garrak, “the spirits are with you brother, and aye the spirits are with me as well,” he says with a smirk as he produces a bottle of Cactus Firewine.

Captain Horga nods, “I trust you all remember Mirlus?”

Mirlus continues, “Would any of you care to have a drink, I procured this from a merchant out of Ogrimmar, and I have been dying to try it,” he offers.

Captain Horga looks to the party, “Not now while I am on duty, which reminds me, I would like a full rundown of what occurred with the quillboars…”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 2, 2005)

Garrak smiles and bows his head in respect to the more experienced shaman.

"I may take you up on that offer, should dull the ache in my leg until I have the spiritual strength to deal with it myself," he says, indicating the blood encrusted makeshift bandage applied while the party fled, "As to what happened, Captain Horga, I split from the others in order for them to distract the quillboars while I retrieved Gruush from captivity. There was a number of strange quillboars I saw on my way through, I think Snarrek could tell you more about them. Gruush was being held in a tent with minimal security, but after retrieving him I sighted a masked orc who I could only guess to be a warlock. He immolated the tent, assuming the boy was still in there. Once I got back to the others we made a tactical retreat, and thus we are here. I'm sure one of my colleagues could tell you the specifics of their battle."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2005)

Snarrek looks at the shaman quizzically for a second then tells the captain. "*Snarrek, goblin, nahg attack boar guards while orc sneak in. Guards give alarm then die and boar village start come. Big shadow demon boar come, goblin shoot banger, Nahg an Snarrek fight. Nahg fall, goblin drag off Nahg an revive, Snarrek chop off head of demon boar man. Blood hot, unnatural, not like normal boar men. One demon boar left. No see bad juju one tusk leader cage boar talk about. No see mask traitor orc. Orc come out wit kid, say go now, bring kid back. Arrows keep boars cautious, slow. We bring kid back, now need to kill one tusk and mask traitor*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 2, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin's ears darted up when captain Horga tossed the gold in front of them. His eyes glittered as if he fell in love ... almost quicker than eye can catch he grabbed his share and cradled it as strongly as Gruush's mother cradled her miraclously returned child.

"Aye, boss. Unlike our brave Shaman I didn't saw the masked orc. Chmm ... maybe best would be start from the beggining. We come to knowledge what is wrong with the quillboars when we went by the iron cage. Former tribe chieftain were dying there. Grish Orcslayer, You heard of him, Captain ? We freed him, and in exchange he gave us vital informations about the events behind this insane strike. Among the Razormanes is Gul'dan wannabe, one tusked sorcerous brother of the Grish. Weak coward, by his brother's statement. Guided by masked orc, a traitor to the Horde. Sounds familliar ?
We attacked the guards, to give Garrak time ... before I let remaining guard to blow the horn. We were ready for retreating combat, to lure as many quillboars out of the village as possible ... But we were attacked only by two of them, Twice bigger and very ... strange. Malicious, weird and warped. Garrak might tell You more about his impressions, he sensed something wrong on Razormane's turf. Talos and I are conviced that they let us go. I advise that our shamans would look after the boy ... he might been tainted with magic. One thing is sure ... they will breed or create more twisted Quillboars. And raze our small village leaving no stone standing. I advise inmediate sending of word to the capital ... I think that Quillboars aren't conviced about this whole crusade ... so slaying of the One Tusked Warlock will save us trouble and time. Killing or capturing the masked orc wouldn't turn bad either. With reestablished Grish at the head of the Razormanes, all should return to normal. Captain, I suggest dortyfing the village as fast as possible. We don't know when they will attack. I would start creating ... boom toys, but it take time."

OOC: DM, Diplomacy +5 to convice Shaman about checking the kid, and Captain about sending word to Ogrimmar.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 2, 2005)

_Groog gets a 12 total on his Diplomacy roll but…_

Captain Horga listens to the party and nods, “I agree Master Groog it would be in our best interest to contact my superiors in Ogrimmar, in the meanwhile I have already taken steps to fortify this location, and luckily Korga’s Stand was once an outpost and a fort; but I still have much to do.”

Mirlus pours drinks for those that want some Cactus Firewine, “Perhaps these individuals should courier the message to Ogrimmar, they seem quite capable.”  At the mention of the boy Mirlus replies, “I will keep watch over the boy for the next few days, just in case, the boy as been through much, but he seems well.  But if you believe that they could have used dark magic upon him… this may be more then I am qualified to handle Captain…”

Captain nods, “Do your best, Master Fireborn," then he focuses on Groog, “Master Groog, what say you to this proposition?  Would your men be willing to take an important message to Ogrimmar for the good of the village?”


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 3, 2005)

Talos nods in approval for the mission and the wine. " I would like to see Ogrimmar, but I understand that this would be the farthest thing from a site seeing trip, strictly business. I would be happy to go either way."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 3, 2005)

Garrak takes a sip of firewine, and appreciates the taste. The region's cactus apples seemed to be very good when it came to making alcohol. Garrak kept to his drink and stayed quiet, waiting for his superior to make the call. He didn't quite trust Groog, the goblin's allegiance seemed to be to money before anything else, but he wouldn't complain until there was a problem, and he expected there to be one eventually.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 3, 2005)

"*We should kill one tusk leader. Boy safe. We should go kill shadow pigs now*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 3, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Captain ... we would be of more use here, in Korga's Stand. Not to mention that Snarrek is right. For my love of gold, our best chance lies in fact that now we can stop Razormanez by killing One Tusk leader, later it would erupt into full scale war. And war is deadly to business, wich we need to improve and expand Durotar 
And my purse 
And I have no doubts that Wolfrider would be twice faster than I on my ox cart. We can also use pigeon to send a letter. Best ... use both, to ensure that help would be send here inmediatelly. I'm almost sure that someone knowledgeable would help. Wicked warlocks could done unspoken foul magics to little Gruush, they had almost two days for this."

It wouldn't sound so funny if not the fact that speaker is only inch or two bigger than child he spoke about. Groog drank on the firevine greedily, his scarred face lightened up with big smile.

"Mmm ... I think that I will invest some in local vine production. It returns life to my chilled bones. 
Shaman Mirlus, do You know someone in Orgrimmar who would lend a help, for reasonable price, to my future apertince Gruush ?
Sorry Talos but we will travel there other time, now we are needed here the most.
I propose that we might search the place for stuff that would be useful for production of bows or slings, women and children won't be defenceless like during the last ride. They might even shot at enemies from the watchtowers ! I will produce some suprises for wizards ... and is this cheater, greediest <GOBLIN VULGAR VERB> on the surface still in here ? Is costermonger Gulab Skinflint still in village ? Or he cheated everyone and fled with his loot ?"

His tone was light, and filled with proffesional envy for the skills of goblin merchant selling here his wares for bandit prices.

OOC: DM, I just added You an NPC. Hope You don't mind it.  Groog will need ingredients for his mage killing grenades !


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 3, 2005)

_No mind on the NPC, sounds fine to me…_

Captain Horga thinks over the words, “Perhaps, the speed may be best, but none of my men have the skill that your men possess, they are strong warriors, I give them that, but young and inexperienced.  But perhaps it may be best that you continue your actions against this Razormane Warlock; I will dispatch a rider to Ogrimmar.”

Mirlus chimes in, “I know of a few individuals who can provide us with assistance, I will contact them; perhaps there wisdom and knowledge can benefit your search.  I will do what I can to keep your apprentice, healthy,” he says to Groog.

Captain Horga stands, “Then you are all dismissed, I need to attend to training and fortifying this position… and a new wall must be built around the Cactus patches.  I will also increase security at the mines.”

With that, the Captain leaves, leaving the party to their own whims.

Mirlus answers Groog, “And yes I believe that Gulab Skinflant is still holding shop.”  He then turns to Garrak, “When you have a moment, we should speak…”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 4, 2005)

"I'm free currently, if now is a good time," Garrak replies to Mirlus.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 4, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Aye, aye cap'tn ! Talos, Snarrek ... let's go to merchant. We will need more bang than we have now to deal with ... juju piglet."

Groog grins friendly to his two big friends. Then looked at Garrak and  gave him a friendly nudge in the ankle.

"Listen to Mirlus, he will teach You much that You need to know, if You would wish to look for us we might be at smithy or arguing with Gulab. It depends on the fact how stubborn this donkey would be."

He stared at Mirlus and nodded to the elder orc with respect, before running out of the building. His footsteps were leding to the goblin merchant's place.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 4, 2005)

*Groog and any that accompany him*

Gulab’s shop is just a short jaunt away.  The exterior has shelves with general goods available for purchase or barter; his eldest son sits in a chair and watches with narrowed eyes as Groog approaches, “Eh keep yer hands off the goods you mangy goblin!  Father, that goblin is back!”

Gulab appears in the entryway almost immediately with an unctuous tusked smile; his gray-green skin is wrinkled in places and he wears loose fitting pants with boar-skin boots a black shirt and a straw hat.  Gulab leans in the doorway and puts a piece of straw between his yellowed teeth as he speaks, “Welcome Master Groog, so you came back to apologize, or are you here to try and broker another poorly thought out deal?”

*Garrak*

Mirlus waits for the others to leave before he speaks, “I wish to speak of what you felt when you went to save the boy, if you believe these Razormanes to be dealing with the dark magics they may have been corrupted by the Shadow Council, or their agents.  What do you know of the Shadow Council, Garrek?”

_With his knowledge in religion, Garrak knows that the Shadow Council is a group dedicated to summoning demons and giving themselves over to dark powers.  But beyond that most of what he knows is just rumor and legends, nothing concrete._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 4, 2005)

"Hmm, when we arrived at the Razormane camp, the place was permeated with fear, stunk of it. There was something else too, I couldn't quite put my finger on it but I could feel it," Garrak replies, "The Shadow Council though, I've never had any experience with them. All I know is that they summon demons and dabble in dark arts the rest of us have left behind."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 4, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Hmm, when we arrived at the Razormane camp, the place was permeated with fear, stunk of it. There was something else too, I couldn't quite put my finger on it but I could feel it," Garrak replies, "The Shadow Council though, I've never had any experience with them. All I know is that they summon demons and dabble in dark arts the rest of us have left behind."



 “What you felt was the corruption made manifest in the air, the earth, the water, and the very soul of the place.  Corrupted through foul magic,” the healer replies.

Mirlus sighs, “The Shadow Council worked with the Burning Legion back when our people dwelled on our home world of Draenor, created under the masterful yet cruel schemes of Gul’dan.  It was the Shadow Council that began the original Horde; it was they that would have had us prostrate before Demon Masters; but their evil was broken and the Shadow Council was supposedly shattered… but perhaps evil, true evil is much harder to stamp out then most would like to believe.”

Mirlus takes a drink of the cactus firewine and walks outside looking at the village, waiting for Garrak to follow, “It is this ancient evil, which I believe we may be facing.  If this is so, then the spirits give us favor for we will need their aid.”

He walks towards his squat home on the outskirts of the village facing the sea, “What you will see, and what you will learn may scare you; but the spirits are strong with you brother.  You will persevere and you will be stronger for it.”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 4, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Hoo, Hoo ! You will starve Your children, if You would talk like that to Your best customer. Did You have goodies that I insisted on ? And I will buy You ale as an apology ... I'm in generous mood today. What interesting You have ?"

Groog grinned to the fat goblin, and let the merchant to see bulging gold sack on his belt.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 5, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Hoo, Hoo ! You will starve Your children, if You would talk like that to Your best customer. Did You have goodies that I insisted on ? And I will buy You ale as an apology ... I'm in generous mood today. What interesting You have ?"
> 
> Groog grinned to the fat goblin, and let the merchant to see bulging gold sack on his belt.



_Decided to make Gulab an orc, since the village is mostly orc to begin with a goblin would be a rarity in these parts unless it was a traveling merchant… but he is a business savvy orc…_

Gulab eyes the jingling purses of the party with a broader smile.  He smacks his son on the head, “Get on yer feet boy, and fetch these customers some water,” he shakes his head, “children can be so rude at times, as I was saying, please come in, I am sure I have something on hand that may be interesting to your purses… and sensibilities.”

“Now please tell me what you need,” as he walks in side holding the door to his shop open, “I have odd trinkets from Ratchet, fine weapons from Ogrimmar, even a few more eccentric trinkets from across the sea.  Or do you need something more mundane, did I mention that I would discount your purchases, being heroes and all…” his grin broadening, as he chews on the straw and pats his belly anxiously.

The boy returns with mugs of water for the ‘heroes’, a forced smile on his lips.


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 5, 2005)

Talos lowers down to groogs hear and whispers "I could use some Rune master gear, wands, scolls or potions. Also, I might be able to get certain usally unatainable things that you surface dwellers can't get from the ocean, things to deep to fish for."


OOC: GM, I was wondering if I can go duting this time and try to find something like pearls, rare materials under the sea to sell to these guys to get some extra money. 
Also, does anyone actual know in this game that Rune casting is the Arcane Magic, but it is used by the tauron so I assumed it was ok.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 5, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> Talos lowers down to groogs hear and whispers "I could use some Rune master gear, wands, scolls or potions. Also, I might be able to get certain usally unatainable things that you surface dwellers can't get from the ocean, things to deep to fish for."
> 
> 
> OOC: GM, I was wondering if I can go duting this time and try to find something like pearls, rare materials under the sea to sell to these guys to get some extra money.
> Also, does anyone actual know in this game that Rune casting is the Arcane Magic, but it is used by the tauron so I assumed it was ok.




_That sounds fine to me, he can go pearl diving if he chooses.  Rune Magic is considered Arcane Magic and is such subjected to Arcane Corruption Rules, which I will be using from *Magic and Mayhem*… hope that answers your questions._

Gulab looks at the naga quizzically with an inherent look of fear in his eyes which is replaced by opportunity when he hears Talos speak, “You may be in luck my… friend; I received some magical potions in a shipment of varying capabilities.  What you seek I may be able to provide, perhaps we can come to a deal?”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 5, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Ratchet stuff You say ? Chmm ... as an expert, I'm sure You choosed the best ggodies they had. I'm looking for guns and grenades. As usual, but mostly after the grenades ... I won't mind old types, I can rebuild them."

Groog grinned to fat orc, still wondering from where he ... the orc, grow so goblinlike. It was slightly disturbing.

"And I will give You a tip, prepare for siege and send a warning to co-guilders. Razormanes might fell on us anytime."

He turned to Talos and smiled slightly. And thanked the kid for water.

"Yo ! Pearlhunting ... You know how to make profit my friend."

OOC: This is only reasonable, DM, for Gulab being and goblin-minded orc.  Groog is looking for cheap grenades first, with little regard to safety. He can have not enough time to do them by himself. Razormanes might attack at every moment.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> He walks towards his squat home on the outskirts of the village facing the sea, “What you will see, and what you will learn may scare you; but the spirits are strong with you brother. You will persevere and you will be stronger for it.”




"Indeed I shall," Garrak agrees as he follows, "It is important to know one's enemies, and now that the Council has reared its ugly head nearby it would be in my interest to become familiar with how they operate. As alien and evil as they would be, to not know them would be folly."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 5, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Indeed I shall," Garrak agrees as he follows, "It is important to know one's enemies, and now that the Council has reared its ugly head nearby it would be in my interest to become familiar with how they operate. As alien and evil as they would be, to not know them would be folly."




“Exactly,” Mirlus says as he enters his home, “knowledge is our most devastating weapon, but it could also jeopardize our souls; you must understand that we travel a dangerous road.  Even your naga companion with his rune magic skirts closely to corruption; but knowledge is our weapon.”

Mirlus takes a seat with a heavy sigh, “My days of glory and action have passed, but you Garrak, you have the spark of youth; the spirits hold you in high regard; perhaps where others have failed you can succeed.”

His years weigh on him as he closes his eyes, “You will need training, but that is something that I can provide you, but I will nee your trust brother,” he finishes waiting for a reply.

*Back at Gulab’s Shop*

“Guns?  Grenades… well you may just be in luck Groog, I had the pleasure of meeting a merchant who was in dire straights and unloading many of his goods at cost, and I have what he called a flintlock pistol and a blunderbuss on hand with ample ammunition; you must understand, such items are difficult to come by in these parts and I assure you, short of traveling to Ratchet or Thunderbluff you will not find a larger selection of firearms!” Gulab explains.

Gulab looks around his shop, “Oh you are in luck I have three bomb grenades whose previous owner no longer has any need for, these I could let go for a modest fee of fifty gold coins per grenade, a steal in these parts; I assure you!”

The fat orc grumbles at the mention of conflict, “Oh I assure you, I am well prepared for battle, and my purse is as well; with conflict and bloodshed comes profit,” he announces, “not that I espouse violence, I find it loathsome,” finishing with a well tempered grin.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> His years weigh on him as he closes his eyes, “You will need training, but that is something that I can provide you, but I will need your trust brother,” he finishes waiting for a reply.




"Then you shall have it, Mirlus," Garrak replies, "It would be an honour to be in your tutelage."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 5, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Then you shall have it, Mirlus," Garrak replies, "It would be an honour to be in your tutelage."



 “Good, I knew you were sensible; with time perhaps your wisdom will become the stuff of legends,” Mirlus replies, “tell me Garrak, what is it that you hope to achieve with your skills, are you content with being a simple village healer or do you have ambition beyond these cactus patches, and seek a loftier place among our ancestors?  The question may seem odd to you, but I was asked the same once as well.”

“Although many would have you believe that great things are thrust upon us; this is only partially true, one must seize what they have been given and make the best of it.  This simple choice is what divides men like Thrall from me and you; in the end you will have to choose if you will leave the mundane life behind and truly embrace the path ahead,” the old orc finishes.

A knock sounds at the door as it opens, slowly, “Hello, Master Fireborn,” a female voice calls, “I have some fresh cactus apples for you and bread, oh am I interrupting?” the woman is slim, muscular and young, her black-blue hair back in a bun, “oh, I didn’t know you had company Master Fireborn.”

“Quite alright, Tani, this is Garrak, quite the hero you know.  He saved little Gruush from the Razormanes,” Mirlus praises.

Tani smiles, “Greetings Garrak, oh I have heard all about you, you and your friends are the talk of the village,” she offers him an apple, “would you like an apple, I picked them myself this morning for Master Fireborn but I am sure he wouldn’t mind?”


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2005)

"*Groog, when plan to go back and kill traitor? Snarrek will meet you when you ready*." The troll has no interest in the shops tech or arcane components. His thoughts turn to the little tusked Lekah.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 6, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> “Good, I knew you were sensible; with time perhaps your wisdom will become the stuff of legends,” Mirlus replies, “tell me Garrak, what is it that you hope to achieve with your skills, are you content with being a simple village healer or do you have ambition beyond these cactus patches, and seek a loftier place among our ancestors? The question may seem odd to you, but I was asked the same once as well.”
> 
> “Although many would have you believe that great things are thrust upon us; this is only partially true, one must seize what they have been given and make the best of it. This simple choice is what divides men like Thrall from me and you; in the end you will have to choose if you will leave the mundane life behind and truly embrace the path ahead,” the old orc finishes.




Garrak bowed his head in thought. Mirlus had put before him something very difficult. Garrak's aspirations had never been grand, to serve the Horde in whatever way was presented to him, and that he did. But if he had the potential for greatness, was it not his duty to fulfill that potential for the betterment of the Horde? Could he actively seek strength and maintain humility?

"That will require some time to determine," he finally replied, before the knock at the door.



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Tani smiles, “Greetings Garrak, oh I have heard all about you, you and your friends are the talk of the village,” she offers him an apple, “would you like an apple, I picked them myself this morning for Master Fireborn but I am sure he wouldn’t mind?”




Garrak accepts the apple, and takes a bite. His thoughts linger briefly on how successful Korga's Stand could become through exporting fruit. When times become less turbulent perhaps it was a good idea.

"Thankyou Tani. I'm happy that we were successful, but my thoughts are currently on my training and the defense of the village. I doubt my colleagues feel any different," he explains, "The Razormanes are going to keep us busy in the near future, so we have to be prepared."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 6, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Mmm, let me see them. Their previous owner could have been a cheater, You know ... And it would tear my heart out, seeing my favorite vendor's children go to sleep hungry because of some sneaky guy. Flintlock pistol ... blunderbuss ... ammo, would You accept my grandmother as guarantee of credit ?"

He ended with light tone, but his craving for boom-toys was visible in his tone.

OOC: Appraise check +13, goblins have good eye for such stuff !  To evaluate real price of these grenades ... and Knowledge(Technology) +9 to remember what he know aobut this stuff.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 6, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Mmm, let me see them. Their previous owner could have been a cheater, You know ... And it would tear my heart out, seeing my favorite vendor's children go to sleep hungry because of some sneaky guy. Flintlock pistol ... blunderbuss ... ammo, would You accept my grandmother as guarantee of credit ?"
> 
> He ended with light tone, but his craving for boom-toys was visible in his tone.
> 
> OOC: Appraise check +13, goblins have good eye for such stuff !  To evaluate real price of these grenades ... and Knowledge(Technology) +9 to remember what he know aobut this stuff.



_The price is a smidge high perhaps on the grenades but not much more then he would expect to pay in the big cities.  As far as what he knows, he rolls a 24 on the Knowledge Technology roll so he knows whatever is in the book on the items._

“Only if your grandmother is pure gold then perhaps we can talk, Groog, besides in these rather troubled times I need something tangible, something real, credit will only go so far my friend,” he replies allowing Groog a better look at the merchandise.

*Snarrek*

The day is warming up quite nicely and what few militia there is, are busy with either training, or building fortifications around the village.  Many villagers are assisting with the preparations as well, while some women tend to the cactus patches, and older children ferry goods back and forth from the mines, hard labor to be sure, but no one seems to complain and everyone does their part.

He catches her scent before he sees her…

He turns to see Lekah sitting on a barrel tending to a bow testing the draw, and tightening strings.  She is wearing a long dark cloak, with a hood that is currently down, over black studded leather armor.  She tests the draw once more and does not seem to have noticed Snarrek in the least, absorbed with her ‘toy’.

Out of the corner of his eye he also sees a wolf rider preparing for a journey.

*Garrak*

Mirlus smiles, “Of course take your time, Garrek sleep on it, you must be tired with all that has occurred.

She laughs, “Life is never simple out here, I fear not the Razormanes; not at all, they only do what they must to survive I suppose.  I fear only losing my friends and family here in the village,” she sets the basket of fruit and bread on the table.

Tani grabs an apple and eats as well, “The Horde will survive as we always have, Thrall be praised, and perhaps new shall know peace one day.  But I am content with what we have.”

Mirlus interjects, “I will be content when I am dead,” he chortles.

Tani shakes her head, “Of course you would say that…” she pauses and turns to the door, “you just take care of yourself Master Fireborn… and you, Master Garrak please be well…” she smiles awkwardly and then exits.

Mirlus sighs, “Young people, I swear that youth is wasted on the living,” he laughs, “best be wary young Garrak, before some village girl scoops you up into her web!”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 7, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Mirlus sighs, “Young people, I swear that youth is wasted on the living,” he laughs, “best be wary young Garrak, before some village girl scoops you up into her web!”




"Heh, perhaps I should steer clear of getting caught up in any webs before I have a good grip on my training," Garrak replies, and casts a look to the now shut door.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> _
> 
> *Snarrek*
> 
> ...



_


Snarrek says in the troll's native low common "*Ooh, I like the curve of your bow. Ready for that jug of ale Lekah? I have a purse full of new coins and an appetite for a roast boar feast at the Fiery Brand.*"_


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 7, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> _The price is a smidge high perhaps on the grenades but not much more then he would expect to pay in the big cities.  As far as what he knows, he rolls a 24 on the Knowledge Technology roll so he knows whatever is in the book on the items._
> 
> “Only if your grandmother is pure gold then perhaps we can talk, Groog, besides in these rather troubled times I need something tangible, something real, credit will only go so far my friend,” he replies allowing Groog a better look at the merchandise.




"Then I would take two of these, my friend. Here's 100 gold pieces."

Said goblin with slight hint of sadness in his voice, grabbed his merchandise. And flees from the shop with grudging goodbye, before Gulab cathes sight of lone tear in his eyes. To loose so much gold ! UNhappily he moved himself to his workshop, wondering if someone is in need of his skills or he would be free to build something.


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 7, 2005)

"what I would really appreciate is if you have some brass knuckles in my size, I've seen the taurun rune masters use them." Talos inquireis to the shopkeep.


OOC: sorry for the late responce, world of warcraft justed sucked up the last two days of my life, but it hungers for more.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 7, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> "what I would really appreciate is if you have some brass knuckles in my size, I've seen the taurun rune masters use them." Talos inquireis to the shopkeep.
> 
> 
> OOC: sorry for the late responce, world of warcraft justed sucked up the last two days of my life, but it hungers for more.



_No problem been playing again myself, working on a dwarf rogue!_

“Brass knuckles?” Gulab replies as he watches the goblin take his purchase and leave with a greedy smile, “Hrrm I think we can find something suitable, perhaps.  I will need to check my records and see what my stock is,” he says more to himself.

“How about these?” Gulab’s son says as he picks up some chain gloves with spikes lining the back and knuckles.

Gulab nods, “Will that work for you?  I was told that they are of masterwork quality, and in the city they can go for easily 315 gold coins to discerning buyers.”

*Groog*

Thankfully Groog has some time to kill, and no pressing orders to fill beyond the usual workload, though with the build up of defenses around the village his workload could shift dramatically in the future!

*Garrak*

Mirlus laughs, “You should get some rest Garrak, and return when you have a proper answer for me.  Besides the afternoon draws near and I intend to take a nap to rest my bones.”

*Snarrek*

Lekah looks up with a raise of her brow, “I didn’t know the ‘curve’ of my bow was that intriguing Snarrek.  So how did your little journey to save the wee orc boy go?”

She stands when he mentions food and drink, “Now that I think I could indulge, just be careful at how you leer at my bow, a woman could jealous,” she teases as she starts walking to the Fiery Brand.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 8, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Seeing that nobody wants nails or other boring stuff, little goblin started to work over his pet projects. Big blackboard on the wall of the smithy was filled with spidery writings and sketches of some massive figure resembling humanoid, surrounded by higlights and drafts. It was strangely similiar to Goblin Shredder.

"You will wait, my precious. Unfortunately I have no time ... now where these parts !"

Saying that Groog opened his "alchemical lab for dummies" and started mixing potions.

OOC: Och, so if Groog have time he would love to make scrap Alchemical Fire or two. Using Tinker's rules to make them cheaper: +10 DC, one use, 10% of market  price. As I wrote in his equipment section, rather vaguely for what I apologise, he have some "tinker's compounds" neccesary for mainentance of his stuff, worth around 200-300 gp, on the first look. I'll improve myself and write apporiately how much "Tinker's goodies" he have.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 8, 2005)

"Then I shall leave you to your rest, Brother Mirlus. Sleep well," Garrak said, and made his way out.

Garrak's first destination was not his humble abode, instead he made his way around the village first, surveying preparation of defenses. He was looking for whoever was in charge of engineering and construction of walls and the like.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> *Snarrek*
> 
> Lekah looks up with a raise of her brow, “I didn’t know the ‘curve’ of my bow was that intriguing Snarrek.  So how did your little journey to save the wee orc boy go?”
> 
> She stands when he mentions food and drink, “Now that I think I could indulge, just be careful at how you leer at my bow, a woman could jealous,” she teases as she starts walking to the Fiery Brand.




"*I will be sure to leer at different curves then*."

Snarrek takes Lekah out on a date and relates the tale of the battle and the shadow touched monstrous razormanes, as well as his disappointment about not seeing the leader to strike him down and about how quickly the boy was rescued. There just was not enough time for a proper glorious battle. He asks her if she has stalked any good prey with her bow and is interested in seeing her arrows.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2005)

Snarrek enjoys the opportunity to have a good time with Lekah and exchange bawdy flirtations with the sleek jungle troll huntress.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 12, 2005)

_Considering this some down time, so Groog is successful with one or three mishaps along the way… but successful in his endeavor._

Things seem to get back to normal somewhat, as Groog busies himself with his work, creating weapons of mass destruction, or at least limited destruction.  Snarrek spends time with Lekah trading wicked barbs, and flirtations; he is unsure if it is working but at least he has pleasant company.  Garrak checks on the fortifications and sees that Captain Horga has many of his men hard at work and that a wolf-rider has been dispatched to Ogrimmar to send word of the growing Razormane menace.

_Still waiting on a response from Talos; but other then that we will pick up with the next day… and sadly Snarrek did not get as lucky as he would have liked…_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 13, 2005)

The next day, Garrak offered his share of yesterday's reward back to Captain Horga to help pay for defense of the town.

"I have plenty enough coin to sustain myself, this would be better spent on weapons and armour for the others who'll defend this place," he reasoned.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2005)

Snarrek enjoyed his time with Lekah but feels a little frustrated and would like to go kill more Razormanes to burn off his excess energy and earn some glory.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 13, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> The next day, Garrak offered his share of yesterday's reward back to Captain Horga to help pay for defense of the town.
> 
> "I have plenty enough coin to sustain myself, this would be better spent on weapons and armour for the others who'll defend this place," he reasoned.



 Garrak finds Captain Horga tending to the defenses when he offers the money, the orc warrior gives Garrak a strange look, “Now that is a sight, Garrak, always had a soft you did,” he takes the offered money, “I will put this to good use for Korga’s Stand.  Loktar Regar, brother, Thrall be praised that we have good men like you about,” he clasps the orc healer on the shoulder.

He looks off in the distance, “The wolf rider should be back by noon, with word from Ogrimmar, hopefully.”

*Snarrek*

The morning sun creeps into his home like a spider.  The morning is warm, but not out of place for this time of the year, and already he can hear the peons in the fields and tending to the defenses of the village.

One of them walks by a window, with a grim voice, “Work, work…” he grumbles.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 13, 2005)

"It would certainly be encouraging to have word from the capital," Garrak said, and looked down at his leg, "I'd best be off  though, Brother Mirlus is expecting me. Good luck with preparations, sir."

He had healed his leg and repaired the damage to his pants not long after his morning prayers, and had prepared spells which would have been helpful in massed combat should it be required this day. Garrak decided that after he spoke with Mirlus he would try to brew some potions for his allies. He arrived at the small hut and knocked on the door.

"Brother Mirlus, it is Garrak. I have made my decision," he said.

[ooc: cast cure lgt. wounds, d8+2]

Spells Memorised: DC = 13 + spell lvl
0th: detect magic, light, mending*, read magic
1st: blessing, summon monster 1, cure lgt. wounds*

* = cast


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 14, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "It would certainly be encouraging to have word from the capital," Garrak said, and looked down at his leg, "I'd best be off  though, Brother Mirlus is expecting me. Good luck with preparations, sir."
> 
> He had healed his leg and repaired the damage to his pants not long after his morning prayers, and had prepared spells which would have been helpful in massed combat should it be required this day. Garrak decided that after he spoke with Mirlus he would try to brew some potions for his allies. He arrived at the small hut and knocked on the door.
> 
> ...



_Be sure to copy the memorized spells to your sheet if they have changed, since that post will become buried in other posts lol!  Garrak heals himself for 5 points, plus rest allows him to heal an additional 3 points of damage._

The door swings open and Tani nearly bowls the young orc healer over, she pauses, “Oh my, Garrak, I am sorry Master Fireborn isn’t here right now, he is down on the beach somewhere communing, I think is what he calls it.  If it is important then I am sure he would not mind the company…” she smiles weakly.

“Oh,” she says quickly, “Apple?” she holds one up for Garrak, “so what decision were you making if you don’t mind me asking?”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 14, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog pauses for a moment his frevent activity, then leaves the finished prototypes in safebox and leaves in search of Captain and little kiddo, Gruush. He had several old war-fort plans for Captain ... they were laying there and here in old documentation. ANd when he spotted the Captain he runned to him.

"Captain ! Here are some war plans of the forts ... I think You might find them useful. I wrote legend beyond each of them so understanding one should be easy. And ... and as my share in the war effort I will give open credit to everyone in the village. And I have one ... small plea, merchant Gulab have a lot of very useful weapons, dwarven guns ! I can use them easily, but already spent all my spare money ... and I won't borrow cash from him, he's a leech. Just wanted You to know in desperate moment or something. Must leave, please take care."

And with these words Groog run off, looking after little Gruush and his mother.

OOC: DM, how many cheap Alchemical Fires Groog prepared ?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 14, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Groog pauses for a moment his frevent activity, then leaves the finished prototypes in safebox and leaves in search of Captain and little kiddo, Gruush. He had several old war-fort plans for Captain ... they were laying there and here in old documentation. ANd when he spotted the Captain he runned to him.
> 
> "Captain ! Here are some war plans of the forts ... I think You might find them useful. I wrote legend beyond each of them so understanding one should be easy. And ... and as my share in the war effort I will give open credit to everyone in the village. And I have one ... small plea, merchant Gulab have a lot of very useful weapons, dwarven guns ! I can use them easily, but already spent all my spare money ... and I won't borrow cash from him, he's a leech. Just wanted You to know in desperate moment or something. Must leave, please take care."
> 
> ...



_3 Alchemical Fires, longer post forthcoming... must get ready for work..._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 14, 2005)

*Groog*

Captain Horga nods listening taking the plans, “Thank you Master Groog, I will do what I can with these,” he listens to the plea and sighs, “I cannot spare much more funds at the moment, I am dipping into my own money to help defend this village.  Gulab is greedy, but he isn’t a bad man,” he sighs, “I am sorry I cannot honor your request at the moment, but if things become direr then I will do what I must.”


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2005)

Snarrek stretches in the morning sun, scratches himself and picks up his iron axe. He then heads out looking for his companions, perhaps he'd find the nahg first.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 14, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The door swings open and Tani nearly bowls the young orc healer over, she pauses, “Oh my, Garrak, I am sorry Master Fireborn isn’t here right now, he is down on the beach somewhere communing, I think is what he calls it. If it is important then I am sure he would not mind the company…” she smiles weakly.




Garrak nodded in reply, Tani's face was an odd contrast to the expected face of an old orc, and took him by surprise at first.



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> “Oh,” she says quickly, “Apple?” she holds one up for Garrak, “so what decision were you making if you don’t mind me asking?”




"Oh, thankyou Tani," he says, accepting the apple, "The question? Just something on the nature of my training. My aspirations and such."


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 14, 2005)

Talos looks at the guantlets, but declines, " I think those woud hamper me more then help me, But I will take any bears endurance or cat's grace potions you have."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 14, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> Talos looks at the guantlets, but declines, " I think those woud hamper me more then help me, But I will take any bears endurance or cat's grace potions you have."



_Those potions are not available in this town but he could find one that is 200 GP or less._

*Garrak*

Tani nods, “Well it must be important then, you should go find him,” she thrusts a basket into Garrak’s arms, “And take this, just some breakfast my mother had me carry for him, I swear he may be a wise, but he would starve if it weren’t for others,” she laughs.

“There should plenty for both of you,” she shrugs.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2005)

"I wonder if there is any here who could enchant my axe," the troll wonders to himself "and how much that would cost. A warrior should have a grand weapon."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 15, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Tani nods, “Well it must be important then, you should go find him,” she thrusts a basket into Garrak’s arms, “And take this, just some breakfast my mother had me carry for him, I swear he may be a wise, but he would starve if it weren’t for others,” she laughs.
> 
> “There should plenty for both of you,” she shrugs.




Garrak laughs too.

"Alright then, I'll give him these and your greetings when I find him. Take care now," He says, and makes his way to the beach.

He can't resist smiling at the thought of Brother Mirlus forgetting to eat. Garrak would get that way sometimes, getting caught up with other activities, but he was still young and could get away with skipping a meal.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 15, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

OOC: DM and what with little Gruush ? Groog is searching for him too.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2005)

"But what would I call it? Piggie splitter just does not have a proper ring to it. I should ask Lekah for her advice when I see her again."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 16, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC: DM and what with little Gruush ? Groog is searching for him too.



 Gruush is doing chores at his home, while his mother works in the cactus patches gathering a decent harvest of apples.  The young orc is tending to the domesticated boars in his family’s pen, he waves at Groog as he approaches, “Master Groog, what are you doing here?”

*Snarrek*

“I think we can come up with a better name then ‘Piggie Splitter’,” Lekah calls back from her perch on a nearby roof, her legs dangling over the edge.  She pushes off and drops down to the ground like a predator, “So when do you plan on returning to finish what you started?”

*Garrak*

The beach is not a far walk from the village, indeed a worn trail leads him to the white sands of the beach, the clear water lapping up on the shore.  In the distance he can see rocks, and a figure sitting on them, an orc from the looks of it… perhaps Master Fireborn?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 17, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Hi, kiddo. Just passed by to ask if You would want to learn some blacksmithing. I may beo n the move soon, or perish in battle ... and village would need a capable blacksmith. What would You say ?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2005)

Garrak sights the distant figure and assumes it to be Master Fireborn, so he makes his way over, leaving deep footprints in the sand as he goes.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> *Snarrek*
> 
> “I think we can come up with a better name then ‘Piggie Splitter’,” Lekah calls back from her perch on a nearby roof, her legs dangling over the edge.  She pushes off and drops down to the ground like a predator, “So when do you plan on returning to finish what you started?”




Snarrek admiringly watches her lithely drop down like a panther, absorbing the impact of landing with bent legs and both hands.

"*I plan to assault the shadow touched as soon as I gather those who swore to do so. Want to come? I'm going first to get the Nahg.*"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 19, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek admiringly watches her lithely drop down like a panther, absorbing the impact of landing with bent legs and both hands.
> 
> "*I plan to assault the shadow touched as soon as I gather those who swore to do so. Want to come? I'm going first to get the Nahg.*"



 Lekah thinks for a moment, “Sure I have nothing else pressing to do while you gather your friends.  Although I think that saw that snake monster heading out to the beach, it really is a wretched thing isn’t it?”

She falls in step at his side.

*Groog*

“Well I don’t know, I would have to ask my ma first, before I made a decision like that, do you really think I could do it, Master Groog?” the little boy asks, surprised at the question by the inventive goblin.

*Garrak*

The waves crash on the white sands of the beach as he approaches Mirlus Fireborn.  Once he gets within ten paces of the well-dressed orc, the elder speaks, “I can smell the breakfast from here.  So have you made a decision Garrak?” he says with his eyes close in a meditative pose.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 19, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"I wouldn't come to ask if I won't saw untapped talent. You have clear head, and that is very important. For great leader, and for great artisan too. Not to mention that I could help You in becoming true fighter. And speak seriously with Your mom first, it is out of question to not do it. And ... I don't want to force You, so ... think throu for this will be Your decision. Man should alvays decide by himself about hims actions."

Goblin's scarred smile, full of golden teeth was friendly. And stared honestly Gruush into the eyes.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 20, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "I wouldn't come to ask if I won't saw untapped talent. You have clear head, and that is very important. For great leader, and for great artisan too. Not to mention that I could help You in becoming true fighter. And speak seriously with Your mom first, it is out of question to not do it. And ... I don't want to force You, so ... think throu for this will be Your decision. Man should alvays decide by himself about hims actions."
> 
> Goblin's scarred smile, full of golden teeth was friendly. And stared honestly Gruush into the eyes.



 Gruush nods for a moment, “I think I would like to try, Master Gruush.  My ma should understand, I am almost of age now, and it is time for me to make my decisions.  I will speak with her when she returns, and then I will give you my decision, Master Gruush.”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 20, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Aye, little one. And say hit to Your mom when she returns ... and have heavy stick, just in case. Must go, I taken enough of Your time."

Groog gave the boy a warrior's good bay handshake and returned to his workplace, where he returned to his work. And after dusk he closed the place and, as usual, directed his steps to the local tavern hoping to meet there his companions from earlier. Today, he asked for milk only, explaining bartender nothing.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 20, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The waves crash on the white sands of the beach as he approaches Mirlus Fireborn. Once he gets within ten paces of the well-dressed orc, the elder speaks, “I can smell the breakfast from here. So have you made a decision Garrak?” he says with his eyes close in a meditative pose.




Garrak walks over and places Mirlus' breakfast next to him.

"Yes," he says, taking a moment to find the right words, "I will seek strength, and a place among my ancestors, but it is not of my own ambition. I will do it for the sake of others, that my singular strength will bring the Horde strength, in Thrall's name. I will gather power, and sweep our enemies to the wayside."

Garrak goes quiet after this, and a wave breaks against the shore. He listens to the sounds of the ocean.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 20, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Lekah thinks for a moment, “Sure I have nothing else pressing to do while you gather your friends.  Although I think that saw that snake monster heading out to the beach, it really is a wretched thing isn’t it?”
> 
> She falls in step at his side.




Snarrek smiles at her as he turns and heads to the beach with her "*Serpents cause your flesh to crawl? Don't worry, he's not poisonous. At least I don't think he is.*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 20, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek smiles at her as he turns and heads to the beach with her "*Serpents cause your flesh to crawl? Don't worry, he's not poisonous. At least I don't think he is.*."



 The female troll shivers, “They are icky things that should not be,” she glares at him, “but that does not mean I am afraid of them,” with a roll of her eyes.  The two trolls make their way to the white sands of the beach, the smell of salt spray heavy in their noses.  The water is clear and clean, and errant palm trees dot the coast line in both directions.  To the north are rocks, and what looks to be two orcs with their large thick builds.

To the south is a long expanse of coastline with mountains looming in the distance.  Small islands dot the waters in the distance.  The sun already moving ahead having risen o the eastern sea line; in the distance he can see silhouette come into view… ships… ships of men.

*Groog*

Gruush nods returning to his chores with a wave as Groog returns to his workshop to busy himself with work.  The village is abuzz with activity as the Captain as people attend to the defenses.  The temperature has risen close to double digits by the time he has returned to his shelter, the smells of the sea dominating all other odors, some pleasant, some not so much.

A crow perches on his window sill and starts to caw loudly into the shop, incessantly while he tries to work.

*Garrak*

Mirlus nods, “Your decision is tempered with humility; such devotion to an ideal to the Horde is admirable.  Any willing orc can sweep dozens of men aside and garner much glory, but true legends transcend such limitations,” he chuckles lightly, “Sit with me then and enjoy this meal, brother.”  The elder orc begins to feast on the breakfast of fruit, cooked boar meats, and bread.

As Garrak gets his fill he sees over the horizon of the sea, the masts of ships with white sails and a blue flag flying defiantly from the top.  The ship of men, not unlike the invasion of the man, Admiral Proudmore…


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 21, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

_Very unusual._

Thought goblin when crow started disturbing him. All birds were usually repelled by noise and al those fumes coming fron his chimney. His eyes narrowed slightly, when he remind himself about the creatures serving warlocks, that were capable of changing into small animals. He took big hammer, and walked within striking distance of the crow and snarled at it.

"What ? Don't You see I'm quite busy, demonspawn ?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 21, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The female troll shivers, “They are icky things that should not be,” she glares at him, “but that does not mean I am afraid of them,” with a roll of her eyes.



 Snarrek laughs goodnaturedly with a toothy grin so she knows he was just teasing her.



> The two trolls make their way to the white sands of the beach, the smell of salt spray heavy in their noses.  The water is clear and clean, and errant palm trees dot the coast line in both directions.  To the north are rocks, and what looks to be two orcs with their large thick builds.
> 
> To the south is a long expanse of coastline with mountains looming in the distance.  Small islands dot the waters in the distance.  The sun already moving ahead having risen o the eastern sea line; in the distance he can see silhouette come into view… ships… ships of men.




"*It looks like my plans for who to kill today have changed. Humans, feh. How many ships do you make out?*"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 21, 2005)

Garrak is enjoying a piece of bread when the ships come into sight. He narrows his eyes at them, and his jaw clenches in serious thought.

"Well, it would appear Razormanes won't be our only trouble in the near future. The thought of two separate foes is daunting, but perhaps we could find a way for them to take care of each other if these humans and whatnot are intent on hostilities," Garrak says, and takes another bite of bread.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 22, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak is enjoying a piece of bread when the ships come into sight. He narrows his eyes at them, and his jaw clenches in serious thought.
> 
> "Well, it would appear Razormanes won't be our only trouble in the near future. The thought of two separate foes is daunting, but perhaps we could find a way for them to take care of each other if these humans and whatnot are intent on hostilities," Garrak says, and takes another bite of bread.



 Mirlus nods, “Men are coming it seems, perhaps this time they do not bring the dogs of war, but I fear that conflict will be all too easy to indulge for either side.  Wicked creatures they are, but no more wicked then an orc, but they are much uglier,” he chuckles.  

Mirlus turns to see Snarrek and Lekah approaching, “Looks like we have company…”

*Snarrek*

Lekah shrugs, “I find man-things to be interesting, they tend to bring strange ideas… I admire that tenacity even they are wretched looking creatures with fleshy pink skin and beady eyes.”

She continues walking towards the two orcs.

*Groog*

The crow caws for a moment before speaking in the Orc tongue, “Greetings Master Groog, I come on behalf of my mistress, the Green Witch.  She wishes to meet you and your companions,” the crow bows its head with a loud caw, “please do not try and hit me, I do not like pain.”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 22, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog stood there, frozen for the moment by suprise, then he shaked his head and narrowed his eyes.

"Green Witch ? Chmm, why not. But it may be a trap, from the other hand ... I'll come, don't know about my mates. Naga fisherman was moody when we returned, orc is busy with shamanic stuff and all. And troll is probably eating now, somehow I couldn't imagine him having romantic walk on the beach. Come with me, if You are just a bird ... I'll give You some bread while we will look for them. And we would discuss ways of meeting with Your bossess in a way that would be least harmful to both our parties. Don't You agree ?"

Groog ceased work for today, cleaned up very quickly and walked out of smithy, leaving wooden sign with drinking goblin painted on it, so all in need would search for him in the tavern. And gave bird a place on his shoulder to sit on.

"Don't forget, crow. You doing something I found threating and Your destination becames crow-soup. Or I'll give ou to small kids, wings tied."

Cleaned our goblin started to watch for his companions, asking passing orcs if need be.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 22, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Groog stood there, frozen for the moment by suprise, then he shaked his head and narrowed his eyes.
> 
> "Green Witch ? Chmm, why not. But it may be a trap, from the other hand ... I'll come, don't know about my mates. Naga fisherman was moody when we returned, orc is busy with shamanic stuff and all. And troll is probably eating now, somehow I couldn't imagine him having romantic walk on the beach. Come with me, if You are just a bird ... I'll give You some bread while we will look for them. And we would discuss ways of meeting with Your bossess in a way that would be least harmful to both our parties. Don't You agree ?"




The crow nods, “I agree, I agree, I mean no trouble,” the bird replies in its high pitched voice, “I am only the messenger, just the messenger!  The Green Witch wishes for you to find her, I know the way!  I know the way!”

He perches on the goblin’s shoulder and feasts on the bread, “Tasty, very tasty!”



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Groog ceased work for today, cleaned up very quickly and walked out of smithy, leaving wooden sign with drinking goblin painted on it, so all in need would search for him in the tavern. And gave bird a place on his shoulder to sit on.
> 
> "Don't forget, crow. You doing something I found threating and Your destination becames crow-soup. Or I'll give ou to small kids, wings tied."
> 
> Cleaned our goblin started to watch for his companions, asking passing orcs if need be.




It isn’t hard for Groog to glean that most of his companions made their way to the beach earlier in the day.  The crow sits on his shoulder and asks Groog a thousand questions, the little bird is an inquisitive little fellow… and unnerving to the villagers.

“We should find your friends,” it says for the hundredth time, “not much time to waste, not much time at all… Green Witch does not like to be kept waiting!”


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> *Snarrek*
> 
> Lekah shrugs, “I find man-things to be interesting, they tend to bring strange ideas… I admire that tenacity even they are wretched looking creatures with fleshy pink skin and beady eyes.”
> 
> She continues walking towards the two orcs.




"*I find them to be usually well armored*." Snarrek continues walking with Lekah "*Hoi orcs*!"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 22, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"You like to rattle Your beak, don't You ? Have this."

Groog was silencing the crow with more bread, when it was becaming too obnoxious even for his infinite patience. He were anserving bird's questions, mostly with grunts. Until he saw his mates, staring on the passing human ship.

"Och, well ... I can blow it up, can't I ? And who's this Troll lassie ? Good I shaved, tee hee."

Tinker grinned maliciously to himself, seeing that Snarrek isn't as stupid as he pretends ... since he managed to find a woman. And with full toothy, glittering in the sun, smile that was almost cutting his face in half he approached them. He seemed to smile exclusivcely to Lekah.

"Loktar Regar, Shaman Mirlus ! Did Garrak became Your pupil ?"

He breezed to old orc, while feeding the bird, so it couldn't speak.

 "Congratulations Young Shaman !" 

He greeted Garrak.

"Yo, Snarrek ! I'm prepared to deal with our friendly ju-ju piglet ! later we could blow up the humies, tee hee."

He smiled to his trollish friend and after small joke, turned to his female companion and started drying his teeth to her. Constantly feeding the crow sitting on his shoulder, despite it's efforts to tell something.

"And last, but not least. Good day to thee, m'lady. I'm Groog Profit, famous war-tinker. With who I have this pleasure ?"

And he turned and scanned the surroundings, little dissapointed that Talos isn't anywhere nearby. Ach, well snakeboy needed some privacy to his tricks.

"Garrak, Snarrek. We are invited by Green Witch for a meeting. Do You want to go ? Birdie was sent as a guide. I'll go, but not  without souvenir for a lady."

He stopped feeding the bird, giving the crow some respite. And asked the bird.

"Did she likes Cactus Apple Suprise ?"

OOC: Straight from WoW.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 23, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> *"Hoi orcs!"*




Garrak waves back to the trolls.

"Hey there you two, did you perhaps smell a battle in the making?" he asks with a smile, and indicates the ships.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Garrak, Snarrek. We are invited by Green Witch for a meeting. Do You want to go ? Birdie was sent as a guide. I'll go, but not without souvenir for a lady."
> 
> "Did she likes Cactus Apple Suprise ?"




Garrak looked to Mirlus.

"Brother Mirlus, do you know anything of this Green Witch? he asks, before adressing Groog, "You'd have to pry the recipe from Galgar's cold, dead hands before he'd have anyone else cooking them, hehe."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 23, 2005)

Mirlus turns slowly at the mention of the Green Witch, “Hmmph, not for some time, she is a powerful master of the arcane arts, or so it is said.  An orc with her skill is not unheard of; she lives alone to the south I think.  I would be wary, she can be unpredictable…”

He stands dusting himself off as the crow speaks, “We should hurry,” it says in a high pitched whine, “Green Witch does not like to wait, no, no, no…”

Lekah looks surprised, “Did the bird just speak?”

Mirlus begins walking towards the village, “I should let the Captain know about this new development… Garrak be wary of this witch…” he says walking away.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 24, 2005)

Snarrek scowls at the bird "*Witch. More juju. Goblin what did you dive into now?*"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 24, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Then Firevine will have to suffice ... All orcs I know like good beverage."

Stated Groog, scrathing his bald, scarred head. And revealing small jug hanging from his belt, wich was bubbling nicely.

"I have no idea, Snarrek. Bird nagged me and distrubed my work. Are those ships ... what I think they are ? Isn't Razormanes raising their heads enough, must humans stick their noses here too ? Ach well ... I'm going, Shaman Mirlus will tell Captain, and I promised to meet with Green Witch. Good she isn't naga, Talaos were saing that girls of his race are nasty bunch."

Saying that goblin poked the bird's belly, urging it to show him the way. And checked if his dagger is hanging from his belt, next to firevine's small jug.

"Guide, bird. Ach ... I dislike sorcery, and have to work with it all the time."

OOC: I took the liberty and had Gobbo snatched some firevine, just a sample, for improving Green Witch's attiude, DM.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Lekah looks surprised, “Did the bird just speak?”




"Hmm, it would appear it did," Garrak replied, and scratched his head. Today was exceptionally eventful.



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Mirlus begins walking towards the village, “I should let the Captain know about this new development… Garrak be wary of this witch…” he says walking away.




"I shall," he says solemnly.

Garrak checks what he is carrying, and finds he has everything he would need. He gets up to follow the bird once it gets going.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 24, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Hmm, it would appear it did," Garrak replied, and scratched his head. Today was exceptionally eventful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 The bird nods, “Yes, to the mistress, we must hurry much too long, must hurry!” the crow takes flight and circles for a moment before heading to the south, not so fast that it loses the group but enough to show them the way it travels.  

Lekah looks at Snarrek, “I guess I will see what all this excitement is about,” she looks out to the sea and the distant ships, “one can only wonder what is brewing now.”

The direction the crow flies, seems to take you towards where you first encountered the Razormanes which is understandable; beyond those vine infested canyons lies open plains with rolling hills and grasslands…


----------



## Voadam (Jun 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The bird nods, “Yes, to the mistress, we must hurry much too long, must hurry!” the crow takes flight and circles for a moment before heading to the south, not so fast that it loses the group but enough to show them the way it travels.
> 
> Lekah looks at Snarrek, “I guess I will see what all this excitement is about,” she looks out to the sea and the distant ships, “one can only wonder what is brewing now.”
> 
> The direction the crow flies, seems to take you towards where you first encountered the Razormanes which is understandable; beyond those vine infested canyons lies open plains with rolling hills and grasslands…




Snarrek nods at Lekah "*Yes, let's go*." and follows the bird.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 24, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek nods at Lekah "*Yes, let's go*." and follows the bird.



 "Oh," Lekah says to Groog and Garrak, "my name is Lekah, I am from Snarrek's tribe, I suppose I will be joining you for now, so I expect a fair share of the spoils.  I am honored to meet you both, Snarrek speaks highly of you all..."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 25, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"You keep Your kills. And can guard all Snarrek's ... if he allows."

Quiped, half seriously, Groog while trying to keep up with the pace of the trolless ... two barbarians were twice faster than he.
_I need a mount ..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2005)

"An honour to meet you Lekah. If you're from Snarrek's tribe I'll assume you'd be of valuable assistance should we get into a bind," Garrak says.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 25, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "An honour to meet you Lekah. If you're from Snarrek's tribe I'll assume you'd be of valuable assistance should we get into a bind," Garrak says.



 She grins, "Assumptions are not needed Garrak, I can hold my own in any hunt.  Besides the way you all bumble about you need someone with finesse to even out your rough edges."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 27, 2005)

"You know, you may have a point," Garrak replies, with a lop-sided smile, "Any sign of where this witch actually resides?"

As they travel, Garrak looks about for indications that they're getting close.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 27, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "You know, you may have a point," Garrak replies, with a lop-sided smile, "Any sign of where this witch actually resides?"
> 
> As they travel, Garrak looks about for indications that they're getting close.



 The only indications that Garrak can see is that the ground is turning rough as they approach the vine infested canyons of the Razormanes.  The familiar tree with the open cage looms in the distance as tree life goes sparse.  It is late afternoon as they crest a hill and can see the lazy plume of smoke coming from what may have been the Razormane village…


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2005)

Snarrek gets his axe ready and is on the lookout for trouble as they go, sniffing the air to see what scents he catches.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 28, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog only stared on the smoke with narrowed eyes, trying to figure out the size of the fire. His hands clenched tighter on splinter gun.

OOC: Spot Check +0.  He tries to figure if this is razormane village burning or not.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 28, 2005)

"*Is witch at burning village*?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 29, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Is witch at burning village*?"



 At Snarrek’s question the crow lands on Groog’s shoulder and caws loudly before speaking, “No, no, beyond this place, Green Witch is… beyond, be careful, mistress says dark magic is here, yes she says it!” it speaks in its high pitched whine of a voice.

_It seems pretty obvious to Groog and anyone that cares that this is most likely the village of the Razormanes alit with flames!  Groog rolls an 11 on the Spot check._

The wind brings the harsh odor of charred flesh, and ashes…


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 30, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Garrak, Snarrek ... I think that Razormanes didn't deserved to became demon's food ... let's check, maybe it were humans who burned them ? I hope it weren't something summoned by One Tusk Ju-Ju Pig. Crap, bird did Your boss lives far away ? You should go and warn her, or something ... we will wait. Korga's Stand must be warned, any suggestions or ideas ? Lekah and what do You think, as a proffesionalist."

Speaking of wich, Groog's voice was low pitched ... for a goblin, and quite bleak. You could clearly see that he checks his weapon if it is ready to fire at any moment. And stares suspiciously around the warpack.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 30, 2005)

"*Humans not here yet. Traitor orc threw fire at you*?" The latter question directed at Garrak.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 30, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Humans not here yet. Traitor orc threw fire at you*?" The latter question directed at Garrak.



 "Bad juju, I hate arcane casters, messing with bad spirits," Lekah adds bringing her ebon bow to her hand, an arrow in the other.

The bird squaks, "Aye, I will hurry and return, be safe don't die, without me near... eyes look tasty!" the crow takes flight.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 30, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Garrak, Snarrek ... I think that Razormanes didn't deserved to became demon's food ..."




Garrak didn't reply to the statement, but certainly didn't look sympathetic to the quillboars' plight.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Humans not here yet. Traitor orc threw fire at you?*" The latter question directed at Garrak.




Garrak nods to this.

"He reduced the tent to ashes," he confirmed, and looked at the plume of smoke, "But on the bright side, it's one less enemy Korga's Strand will need to deal with."

Garrak pays attention the path of the bird's flight as it returns to its master. He points after it.

"As the crow flies. Are we staying our path to to the Witch's abode? Heading back? Or do you want to see what remains of the quillboars?" he asks Groog, "I'd suggest we give the site a brief look to confirm your thoughts before running back and telling the others. We need to be giving them correct information if it's to do anyone any good."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 1, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Yep, we should check ... but I'm ain't no scout and will be spotted easily."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 1, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Yep, we should check ... but I'm ain't no scout and will be spotted easily."



 Lekah nods, "With all them gadgets on you Master Groog, I could hear you coming from leagues away... can't you invent yourself a stealth device," she chides.

She looks forward, "If no one objects I can scout ahead."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 1, 2005)

Garrak smiles.

"I have no objections. Earth Mother keep you safe," he says.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 1, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Stealth device ? Only with Your help then."

Groog seemed to not catch anything, but smiled wide at the mention of something new to invent. He only nooded approvingly to her and stared later at Snarrek, waiting for opinion of Lekah's boyfriend.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 1, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "As the crow flies. Are we staying our path to to the Witch's abode? Heading back? Or do you want to see what remains of the quillboars?" he asks Groog, "I'd suggest we give the site a brief look to confirm your thoughts before running back and telling the others. We need to be giving them correct information if it's to do anyone any good."





"*Shaman went back, will tell Stand about humans. We continue. Find out about burning village, see if survivors and then maybe kill them. Go see witch, then go back*."



> She looks forward, "If no one objects I can scout ahead."




"*Good thought. Watch for one tusk boar, demon boars, and fire mask orc. Go. We follow shortly*." Snarrek cricks his head to one side until there is a joint snap in his neck then stretches it to the other side to do the same. He then readies his axe, a look of anticipation on his face.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 1, 2005)

Lekah is already on her way as Snarrek finishing speaking.  She pulls up her hood, and a mask the covers the lower half of her face.  She moves quickly, with each step perfectly placed with grace as she eventually moves out of sight…


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 2, 2005)

Garrak removes his shield from his shoulder and straps it on before getting a better grip of his axe.

"You're right Snarrek, we'll need to finish off the survivors," he says as he waits, and checks the edge of his axe's blade.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 3, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak removes his shield from his shoulder and straps it on before getting a better grip of his axe.
> 
> "You're right Snarrek, we'll need to finish off the survivors," he says as he waits, and checks the edge of his axe's blade.



 Ten precious minutes pass; the afternoon sun looms overhead.  Lekah returns with a leap down from some rocks, landing in a low crouch stance, akin to a stalking tiger.  She stands slowly, “The place is clear, well clear of anything alive, corpses litter the place looks like a fire and a battle took place here.  If anything survived it has long since left, strange thing is, no buzzards or other carrion eaters have come to feast… a little odd; perhaps bad juju.”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 3, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Then, let's wait for crow to return and go to Green Witch ... miss Lekah, do You know what we can give to moody sorceress along with firevine, to calm her and all ? I don't like fighting women."

Asked Groog, his eyes open wide in an innocent stare of goblin child wanting a _last_ cookie.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 3, 2005)

"We don't need to wait, the crow went that way," Garrak says, and points in the crow's direction, "A creature of flight needs not take detours, and goes straight to its destination."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 3, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "We don't need to wait, the crow went that way," Garrak says, and points in the crow's direction, "A creature of flight needs not take detours, and goes straight to its destination."



 Lekah crouches down and smiles, “Aren’t you the cutest little thing,” she laughs, “well that depends on the woman, someone like this Green Witch would probably desire a gift that is sensible, and guests that are well mannered… someone like me would desire something a bit more precious.”

She stands, “Garrak is right, the bird will go straight to its master…” she waves her hand towards the path of the fleeing crow, witch goes directly over the vine infested ravines of the Razormane territories… we can wait or we can press on.  I prefer the latter; I fear nothing that these brutes can offer.”

“Bad juju, or not,” she finishes softly.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 4, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Ach, yes ... just for You."

Groog quiped, with his most toothy smile, and started thinking. Maybe if the orc sorceress is liking something valuable he could borow her some desert dust ? He heard that brother here or there rented to a magician his own wizard's tower and the customer was pleased ... it may work.

"Okay, folks let's go ... following the bird. Shaman is right."

Goblin started walking the right direction, still looking all direction for danger. Something that wouldn't eat troll would eat goblin for sure.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Lekah crouches down and smiles, “Aren’t you the cutest little thing,” she laughs, “well that depends on the woman, someone like this Green Witch would probably desire a gift that is sensible, and guests that are well mannered… someone like me would desire something a bit more precious.”
> 
> She stands, “Garrak is right, the bird will go straight to its master…” she waves her hand towards the path of the fleeing crow, witch goes directly over the vine infested ravines of the Razormane territories… we can wait or we can press on.  I prefer the latter; I fear nothing that these brutes can offer.”
> 
> “Bad juju, or not,” she finishes softly.




"*We press on. Demon boars die like boars, just take two chops*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 6, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*We press on. Demon boars die like boars, just take two chops*."



 Lekah nods, "Lead on then, great hunter..." she winks.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2005)

Snarrek grins at Lekah, showing his tusks to great effect, and leads on.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 7, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek grins at Lekah, showing his tusks to great effect, and leads on.



 The winding path, opens up into the Razormane village, but the scene is vastly different then before, corpses litter the ground and the stench and miasma of death stains the scene.  Smoke filters up from ruined huts, ashes float on the wind…

Nothing stirs, indeed nothing lives in this forsaken place.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

Garrak surveyed the carnage, and something within him was saddened. Nonetheless their destruction was deserved, and righteous.

"Groog, unless we want to look for clues as to what wiped them out exactly we should probably move on," he said, having seen what he needed to confirm the end of the quillboars.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 8, 2005)

Snarrek goes over to check out a razorboar corpse and see how exactly they died.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 8, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek goes over to check out a razorboar corpse and see how exactly they died.



 The desiccated husk looks like life was simply drained from it, perhaps through some arcane means, but the death was not by natural means or even the fire.  Whatever it may have encountered is beyond Snarrek’s knowledge.  The eyes are white and lack any pupils and the skin is taught and gray… the corpse is cold.

A sound of metal on rocks and dirt draws the party’s attention to figures picking their way through the darkness.  Six in total though the smoke obscures some features, it takes only a half second to realize that they are not Razormanes but men!

Four of the men clad in iron-gray armor wielding sword and shield, with full helms that obscure their faces; only their piercing human eyes peer back from the shadowed recesses.  Blue trim lines their armor and a blue standard decorates their shields.  They stand behind what you can only gather must be a woman of the man species, her long red hair flows over her silver-steel plate armor and she carries a massive warhammer in both hands with a gold band around her pale fleshy face.  Her strangely piercing green eyes stare at the party with a look of shock, slowly narrowing as she takes stock of the situation.  Behind the four armor-clad soldiers stands a short squat figure, though powerfully built humanoid with a long gray beard wearing a white-gray robe with wooden staff in hand.

The woman speaks in a tongue that for the most part the party does not understand, but her party pauses behind her.

_To better emulate the game, the Common of the Alliance is different from the Common of the Horde… Luckily Goblins deal with both species… so…_

*Groog*

[sblock]”In the name of the Light, desist and come no closer… wretched creatures… or we will defend ourselves!” the woman shouts.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

Garrak lifts his gaze from Snarrek inspecting the corpse to see the humans. It was somewhat impressive armour, but it certainly didn't compensate for all of the humans' flaws that made them easy to kill.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 9, 2005)

*Human Soldiers*


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 9, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Hold on, boyz. I'll deal wit them. Know their language. Lekah, look around if it isn't ambush ... but discreetly."

Stated Groog raising his small hand to halt the warparty, eying supiciously short person in warlock's robes. Then he aimed his gun at the spellcaster, and clearly spoke to human leader, dividing his attention between her and white robed one. Calmly but without covering.
_If she is a human shaman-warrior ... she might be ally against the demons ..._
He thought, before probing the humans with obvioulsy false accustation.


"<Human Common:>[sblock]If Your warlock master move a finger or even blink, I'll shot You all down. I think You are familliar with the power of gunpowder weapons, demon slave ?[/sblock]"

It is apparent that goblin is cautious, and spooked with things that happened around. He is also paler than usual. _I hope Snarrek won't turn it all into bloodbath._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 9, 2005)

The human woman focuses on Groog with eyes that burn with cool hatred she speaks in the human tongue to Groog, trying to keep her anger in check.  It does not help that she looks like she can smash his little skull with her large warhammer.

The short squat humanoid also replies to Groog, while tugging on his beard with a loud chuckle.

*Groog*

[sblock] “Warlock master!  How dare you speak of the Priest of the Light in such a manner goblin, and I would suggest you lower your weapon, you fire and by the Light I will crush you where you stand.  We have no quarrel yet with you… we are a scouting party from Theramore; we saw the smoke and came to investigate,” she finishes.

“Aye, this little goblin seems to be in league with the Horde,” he laughs though, “And a warlock by the Light no, you would do well to lower your pea-shooter goblin.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 10, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Lekah, Garrak ... hold back our bloodthirsty friend, this carnage wasn't of human doing, at least not by those."

Goblin barked shortly to his friends, and focused his attention back on woman and so called priest.

"<Human Common:>[sblock] Scouting ? Iteresting ... we are vanguard of larger force sent here to drive the Razormanes out and kill all demon-worshipping orc traitors they gave shelter to. But You don't stare at me like paladin would, ... miss. That look I saw in the eyes of a demon, twice Your size, when I blast it apart with Gelda. I will entrust Your dwarf-looking master then ... I'm crazy, after all.[/sblock]"

He patted his splinter gun, and lowered it slightly that it was aiming at the ground between him and human party now. And smiled reasuaringly to Lekah and Snarrek, while speaking calmly. And quiped to his friends, carefully avoiding corpses surrounding them with his stare.
"Allright folks, they are eating out of my hand."

And he spoke to squat person in the back of human party.

"<Human Common:>[sblock]A friendly advice, not-warlock, these four useless tin-cans should surround You. Your back is exposed. Not that it would give You much good with small army of enraged orcs coming here after child-kidnappers. From what we see here, kids are dead too. Do You think ... that it will improve the mood of their already pissed parents ? And restrain Your bloodthirsty bodyguard, please, I hate to fight women.

And I prefer orcs to my compatriots. They're not stabbing in the back like some stupid goblins and most of humans. Why are You looking almost like dwarf ?[/sblock]"

He ended, smiling slightly to the paladin-warrioress in a human fashion. Without showing his golden teeth. He didn't want her to fall in love outright, didn't he ? Besides she was so ugly. Those shapeless ears ... and hidden shoulders, not to mention that her nose was absolutly without character. He glanced taxingly at paladiness and mumbled to himself, still in human tongue.

"<Human Common:>[sblock]I'm unfair to her. She have nice cheekbones and catching eyes, and her headfur isn't without charm ... Gee, is this a spell ?! What I'm thinking ...[/sblock]"

And Groog cursed juicily in goblin tongue. Sparing another suspicious and annoyed glance to woman.

OOC: Now I would like to explain my take on goblin beauty standards. 
Groog isn't handsome, he is too squat and brutish looking, almost like miniature orc. He isn't fat, just veiny. Personal wealth, including gold teeth and jewelry, are another factors indicating man's atractivness as well as "great spirit".  
And like all goblins he looks on woman's ears, their size and shape are very important !
I don't have to explain that the more hag like is woman's nose the preetier it is ?  
Since all goblins are somewhat ... flat-chested, goblin men look on woman's shoulders as a "guiding factor". Healthy, fresh-grass skin tan is also important.

Hope it didn't bothered You all too much ? And one more thing, goblin women are always fierce to the extreme. Passionfull, and all.  That's why Groog spare any attention to Paladiness in the first place. Women with those flaring nostrils are so ... seductive to him.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 10, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Lekah, Garrak ... hold back our bloodthirsty friend, this carnage wasn't of human doing, at least not by those."
> 
> Goblin barked shortly to his friends, and focused his attention back on woman and so called priest.
> 
> ...



_LOL very entertaining post Rikandur  reply will be on the morrow, late... in other news did another Molten Core run... fun times _


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 11, 2005)

Lekah places a hand on Snarrek, his grip tightening on his axe, he does not attack though allowing Groog precious more minutes to continue the parlay.  The woman lowers her warhammer slowly, and speaks in the human tongue.

*Groog*

[sblock] “I hate dealing with goblins…” she says with a look to the dwarf.[/sblock]

The squat humanoid laughs again tugging on his beard, before replying to Groog.

*Groog*

[sblock] “You amuse me little goblin, and if there is such a war party behind you, then I figure they must be several leagues away, I hear nor see no signs of their coming.  Like us you are far from any reinforcements and in truth we seek no battle here with you.  I am just as angered as your brethren at this carnage.  Perhaps we should go our separate ways, we have no business here it seems, and the matter of what has taken place seems to be over.”[/sblock]

The woman gives Groog an odd look raising a brow, before sweeping her vision over the smoke and ash ridden carnage of what used to be the village…

Garrak hears something behind him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 11, 2005)

The orc shaman turns slightly and looks over his shoulder to where the sound came from, making an effort not to move too fast lest he cause trouble with the pink-skins. With axe and shield at hand already, his major concern was separating foe from not-foe-right-now.

_Never done any of the big instances, I don't generally play much so I don't have a lvl 60 yet. My brothers have a lvl 60 each though, so whether or not I want to I hear all about the instances they're in if they go downhill. _


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 11, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> The orc shaman turns slightly and looks over his shoulder to where the sound came from, making an effort not to move too fast lest he cause trouble with the pink-skins. With axe and shield at hand already, his major concern was separating foe from not-foe-right-now.
> 
> _Never done any of the big instances, I don't generally play much so I don't have a lvl 60 yet. My brothers have a lvl 60 each though, so whether or not I want to I hear all about the instances they're in if they go downhill. _



 Garrak gives a look over his shoulder and swears he sees something shift in the smoke and billowing ash.  When he focuses once more he sees just corpses lie about scattered amidst the ruins of the burnt huts and structures of the Razormane village.

A tingle goes up his spine when he thinks he sees one of the corpses ball a hand into a fist… or was that just a trick of light and shadow…


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 11, 2005)

Garrak narrows his eyes suspiciously. Truly, he should have expected this, but perhaps he had overlooked it when he assumed they would spend very little time here. This place was cursed now, tainted by the warlock's foul weavings of the arcane. He would have purged the village with his dark magics, ridding himself of failing minions, but scarring the Earth Mother irrepairably. The dead could never rest peacefully in such a place. 

Garrak turned around fully now, bringing his axe and shield to the ready. He looked to Lekah, expecting her far more observant eyes to have caught on long before he did.

"Everyone, we have a problem. The warlock left us a parting gift," he warns the others, "Groog! Warn those squishies that the dead of this place are about to start rising. Their numbers could potentially be immense, we have to make a start out of the village as soon as possible."

The spells that had been readied at the start of the day for mass combat were actually being used against massed quillboars, as planned, but never had Garrak thought that the quillboars would already be dead and that he'd be placing blessings upon pink-skins as well as his own comrades.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 11, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"What ? When I were declining diplomatically marriage proposal ? Och well ... Snarrek do You like to chop dead pigs, You may have to ..."

"<Human Common:
[sblock]Okay, and as for now I propose for us all to flee this tainted ruin and exchange informations. This place will soon be ovverun with dead, bloodthirsty pig corpses. There are scores of them ... follow us to safety. I wouldn't leave to such death anyone, even suspicious humans.[/sblock]>"

And Groog leds by example, and hustles on his stumpy legs by shortest way out of Razormane ex-village. Ants in ice boots started to walk down his spine ... he had several very bad memories linked with walking corpses. During second invasion legions of these were serving to Horde ... but he still remembered how these abominations turned against them, for a moment, during one of battles when necrolyte controlling them was slain.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 12, 2005)

“This place is naught for the living… and now you shall know the price for interfering in the affairs of the Burning Blade…” a raspy voice echoes through the village alerting the Theramore scouting party as a grasping hand latches onto Groog before his stubby legs get him very far…

Glowing eyes are picked out through the smoke and billowing ash, the dead it seems, have come out to play…

Lekah raises her bow, “I don’t think running will be an option…”

The two parties are surrounded by rising dead quillboar corpses… their eyes glowing with whatever foul power still sustains…  The maiden warrior shouts orders to her contingent as they form a protective screen for the dwarf priest… her warhammer once again raised and ready for combat!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 12, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Ayyy ! Will try to talk humans into temporary alliance ... Good that You spotted them before they took us by suprise Shaman. Don't let them kill You or Lekah. Snarrek would get too angry. Ok, run when I make opening."

Grood tried to raise morale of his warband, with faked reasurring smile and thumb up. Then he turned to humans and yells in their ugly tongue.

"<Human Common>[sblock]Pinkskins ! Undying demonslaves are enemies of us all ! Stay close to us and ... and prepare to run when I will show them true magic. Let's make concentrated escape. Like arrow breaking chain in weakened place ! Order Your bodyguards  dwarf  war... shaman, Ok ?[/sblock]"

"Guys ! Group near me and not in my front ! Lekah look for their leader, they are led ! For the Horde and Gold !"

And saying that Groog started eying around to see how the undying were surrounding them. All fear vaporised with his life at the stake.

OOC:
DM, Spot Check +0.  Plan is to blast a hole in the circle of undying pigs with Gelda, Groog's Splinter Gun and then run like hell out of there.

Groog tries to observe where is thinnest wall of corpses, so they might fight their way out of this mess with greatest chances of sucess. Why it reminds me of Residen Evil ?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2005)

"Let them come," Garrak growls, and moves himself towards the centre of the brief alliance of the living.

He whispers a prayer then raises his axe skyward, and the Earthmother's blessing is bestowed upon all those with a heartbeat nearby, guiding weapons and steeling emotions for battle.

_Move action into the centre of the two groups, then casting Bless, intending to also affect the Alliance party if they're within 50'._


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2005)

Snarrek's lips curl back in a feral snarl and he will disarm the rising quillboar corpse at his feet with a two-handed blow from his axe. Assuming the tusks could be a weapon Snarrek will disarm the head from the body.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 19, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek's lips curl back in a feral snarl and he will disarm the rising quillboar corpse at his feet with a two-handed blow from his axe. Assuming the tusks could be a weapon Snarrek will disarm the head from the body.



_*Initiative:* Snarrek 19, Garrak 19, Dwarf Priest 19, Female Paladin 17, Unknown Voice 13, Lekah 6, 4 Human Footmen 6, Groog 5, Razormane Zombies 5_

The dead are moving, rising with an eerie glow in their eye, or in some cases eye sockets.  They moan, air escaping their rotting lungs, and they are legion!  The smoke and billowing ash obscure their numbers, but there is no doubt that the party's of Horde and Alliance are surrounded...

_Snarrek's turn for Round 1_


----------



## Voadam (Jul 19, 2005)

If he already dispatched the boar at his feet Snarrek will ready an attack for when they come shambling at him, waiting until after the goblin boom gun goes off to charge. If the corpse is still twitching Snarrekk with chop it up and put it down.

"*Come out coward! Your head is mine like dead boar's*!" Snarrek shouts out at the hidden voice.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 19, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Here I go ! Cover ears !"

Groog aimed and shot into the greatest concentration of razormane zombies. Then retreated behind his fellows, and started reloading. 
_
Aim at one Zombie, where as much as it is possible would be hit with Splinter Gun. Ranged Attack +7, 30' cone, 4d6 dmg to one opponent, 2d6 to all covered by cone. Reflex save, ...  probably 15 DC to avoid damage. Then move goblin's buttocks out of harm's way._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 20, 2005)

Snarrek swings his blade at the closest Razormane zombie trying to take its head, but the creature is much more agile then its awkward gait would originally let on.  The axe goes wide as the creatures continue to press their advance!

Garrak calls upon the spirits of the land and grants a divine *Blessing* to his allies, while the dwarf speaks in his guttural language and then raises his staff in an act of defiance to the creatures!  Five of the zombies are repelled by a pulse of divine energy!

_Snarrek rolls a 13 on his attack and misses.  Garrak casts Bless and now both the party and the Alliance scouting party are affected by the spell.  The dwarf priest Turns undead and repels 5 of the zombies._

The crimson haired warrior women strides towards the nearest zombie not affected by the priest and swings her mighty warhammer; crushing the skull of a zombie into dust.  An aura of divine energy radiates out from her, increasing the might of her allies and the party.

_The paladin uses a free action to activate her Aura of Might, granting each hero a divine bonus +2 on their damage rolls; normal stacking rules apply.  She rolls a 21 strike and does 14 points of damage!  One zombie out of many down!_

The raspy voice speaks, “So many victims for my slaughter… let us see how you handle the swarms of the dead!”  Lekah raises her bow and fires at an approaching zombie!  Her arrow goes wide though of its mark, the troll huntress scowls with a hiss.  Meanwhile the four human soldiers form a line of defense around the priest and wait for the advance to come.

_Lekah rolls a 12 and misses, the Humans ready actions to attack when the zombies get in range._

Groog raises his weapon and fires, but hears an ominous click and nothing!  His splintergun has jammed in the madness of the fight as the zombies begin their advance on the living!

_Groog rolls a 1, for a total of 8 and his gun jams!_

The zombie facing Snarrek slams his wretched fist into the barbarians face with a loud clamor!  While another zombie strikes the warrior woman with a mangled Morningstar clipping her shoulder!  One of the wretched creatures descends on Garrak, but his shield saves him from harm.  The soldiers fight with discipline and take down two zombies before one of their number is dragged down by a zombie with a blood curdling scream!

_Snarrek takes 4 points of damage from the blow!  The paladin takes 9 points of damage!  Round 1 is over, now Snarrek’s turn for Round 2!_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 20, 2005)

Garrak attacks the zombie in combat with him.

"Humans always to die too easily," he grumbles as one of their number is dragged down.

_ +5 to hit, d8+3_


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2005)

"*Stupid dead! I kill you again for that*!"

Snarrek is angry now, really, really angry and it shows as his muscles swell and his face flushes red as the adrenaline pumps raw and furiously through his veins. Rage and attack the zombie.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 21, 2005)

_*Initiative:* Snarrek 19, Garrak 19, Dwarf Priest 19, Female Paladin 17, Unknown Voice 13, Lekah 6, 3 Human Footmen 6, Groog 5, Razormane Zombies 5

Be sure to put any applicable combat rules and bonuses in OOC comments for easier adjudication, I am assume Snarrek is engaging his Rage._

Snarrek unleashes his rage and swings powerful axe once more, but the undead Razormane takes a cautious step and evades the blow, with a move that could be described as anything but graceful.

_Snarrek rolls an 11 and misses with his strike.  He activates Rage on his turn._

Garrak tries to put down a zombie as the swarm of rotting corpses presses even closer!  His axe cuts a wide arc but the undead creature catches his arm and pushes it away with a hiss!  The dwarf priest seeing one of his companions go down, channels a spell of healing upon the fallen human soldier!

_Garrak also rolls an 11 and misses with his strike!  The Priest casts Cure Light Wounds and heals the Warrior for 5 points of damage!_

The crimson haired warrior woman swings her grand mace once more at the undead creature menacing Garrak!  The blow catches it off-balance crushing its arm against its wretched dying body!  The zombie still moves but the damage is extensive to its rotting frame!

_She rolls a 15 and does 10 points of damage on her strike!_

The voice speaks again, “Too little too late, you cannot win, and you will fall under the wave of dead flesh.  It is only a matter of time before you join us!”  Lekah hisses and takes aim once more trying to fell the same zombie from before!  Her arrow lances out and sticks the creature in the eye, it stumbles before continuing its lurching gait forward!

_Lekah rolls a 14 and does 4 points of damage!_

The fallen footman scrambles to his feet, while the other three make short work of another zombie.  None fall, but the press of undead flesh is starting to become overwhelming!

_Groog’s turn!_


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 21, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Cover Your ears ! Tis will work !"

Groog patiently fused the bomb, and throw it to the side and ducked covering his enormous ears.

_Move action, ignite/unbelt bomb. Action, throw it 10' avay from closest living folks. It shoud explode inmediatelly, and if the bomb won't make opening we're dead. Throw +6. Bomb explodes in 5' radius dealing 2d6 dmg to everything. _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2005)

Garrak swings again at the damaged zombie, intending to finish it off before trying to cast any more spells.

_+5 to hit, d8+3_


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2005)

Snarrek snarls and swings his axe in a broad cleaving motion, his rage making him ignore the closing wound from the shambling corpse and the press of the mass of undead.

[ooc raging, greataxe +9 d12+10 x3 AC 14, hp 30 (down 4 from wound, up 1 from fast healing, up four from rage)]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 22, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Cover Your ears ! Tis will work !"
> 
> Groog patiently fused the bomb, and throw it to the side and ducked covering his enormous ears.
> 
> _Move action, ignite/unbelt bomb. Action, throw it 10' avay from closest living folks. It shoud explode inmediatelly, and if the bomb won't make opening we're dead. Throw +6. Bomb explodes in 5' radius dealing 2d6 dmg to everything. _



_Groog rolls a 26 and gets a critical threat, he rolls a 22 and confirms a critical strike! He does 15 points of damage!_

Groog cocks his little arm back and throws the explosive!

**BOOM!**

Six zombies are caught by the blast, mangled rotting limbs flying everywhere as he cuts a swath of beautiful destruction that only goblin engineering can provide! Lekah gives the blast a look, "Nice one..." she purrs.

Groog buys the group some time as more zombie sshamble forward, ready to move into combat with the party!  The zombie facing Snarrek slams its wretched fist into his face!  The zombie facing Garrak turns to the warrior woman and swings its wretched morningstar; the weapon catches her in the shoulder with a sickening crack!  She stumbles back, the wounds taking their toll.

Lekah uses her bow to parry the morningstar of another charging zombie.  

_The zombie rolls a 25, a critical threat but follows up with a 9, a normal strike.  Snarrek takes 5 points of damage!  The zombie rolls a 20 and does 10 points of damage!  The zombie facing Lekah rolls a 15 and misses her!_

*Round 3*

Snarrek brings his mighty greataxe back and slashes right into the zombie with a fury!  The blade cleaves the creature straight in half from head to hips spraying blackened blood and gore everywhere!

_Snarrek rolls a 15 and does 19 points of damage!_

Garrak crushes the zombie facing him and the paladin with a violent slash of his axe!  The zombie goes down as the infernal light leaves its eyes!  The dwarf priest moves and casts a spell of healing on the paladin.  The crimson haired woman nods to garrak and then casts a spell of healing upon herself in the biref pause in the fighting...

_Garrak rolls a 24 and does 10 points of damage, while the Paladin heals herself for 7 points.  The priest heals her for 9 points as well._

The voice cackles, "Now you shall face the true fury of the Burning Blade! Muhahahahahahahahaha!"

Lekah spins drawing her short blade into her hands and strikes with a quick thrust into the zombie!  The creature looks down before the infernal light fades from its eyes... She hisses, "They just keep coming!"

The human warriors fail to take any zombies this time... the battle taking its toll.

_Lekah uses a move action to draw her shortsword, she rolls a 16 to strike and does 9 points of damage!  Another zombie dispatched.  Now Groog's turn...

*Initiative:* Snarrek 19, Garrak 19, Dwarf Priest 19, Female Paladin 17, Unknown Voice 13, Lekah 6, 3 Human Footmen 6, Groog 5, Razormane Zombies 5_


----------



## Voadam (Jul 22, 2005)

Snarrek seems to get his groove in the battle even as the zombie claws filthy furrows in his flesh before falling to his great cleaver. "*This way!*" the troll shouts as he presses into the weak spot in the horde formation created by the Goblin's bomb. With a rush he leaps towards one of the remaining zombies there and hacks at it with his greataxe.

[ooc raging, greataxe +9 d12+10 x3 AC 14, hp 26]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 23, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goog looks, ears aimed everywhere, around carefully while preparing his next bomb. He needs to kill this voice.

Where this voice comes from ?! It leads zombie !

_Listen +0, Spot +0._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 25, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Goog looks, ears aimed everywhere, around carefully while preparing his next bomb. He needs to kill this voice.
> 
> Where this voice comes from ?! It leads zombie !
> 
> _Listen +0, Spot +0._



_*Initiative:* Snarrek 19, Garrak 19, Dwarf Priest 19, Female Paladin 17, Unknown Voice 13, Lekah 6, 3 Human Footmen 6, Groog 5, Razormane Zombies 5_

_Groog rolls a 10 total on his Listen check and cannot pick out exactly where the voice is coming from._

Groog spends a moment listening before he has to focus on the more apparent threat of the living dead.  The creatures advance slowly, giving the heroes a brief respite from their attacks but it is only a matter of time before they overwhelm the heroes with their numbers…

*Round 4*

Snarrek unleashes his rage and leaps into the fray trying to cut a larger path from the smoldering ruins of the zombies.  His blade misses an advancing zombie as it lurches towards the raging troll!

Lekah calls out, “Follow Snarrek!”

_Snarrek rolls an 11 total and misses… Garrak is next._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 25, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Not wasting words goblin runs after Snarrek, only shouting in human tongue the obvious. Sighing to himself ... if only Gelda wouldn't jammed.

"Human Common: [sblock]Quickly ! Run with us, it is our last chance !!![/sblock]"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 25, 2005)

Garrak doesn't pause to cast like he had intended, instead following in Snarrek's wake as he cleaves a mess to safety.

_If possible, charging or moving to flank Snarrek's opponent (+5, d8+3). If not, just keeping up and staying out of combat._


----------



## Voadam (Jul 25, 2005)

"*Damned dead!"*


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 25, 2005)

_Garrak rolls a 9 total and misses… bad rolls haha!_

Garrak rushes forward into the gap and swings his axe, but his blade misses!  His mass though keeps the shrinking mass from totally collapsing as the living try to make their escape from the dead.

The priest calls upon his Holy power and unleashes his faith at the undead and cuts a larger swath as four of the undead shamble away from the now growing gap of freedom!  The paladin follows up with a show of her faith!  Three more zombies shamble away in fear as she shouts to her men to follow!

_Both the Priest and the Paladin turn Undead!_

A bloodcurdling screams erupts out as one of the human warriors collapses to his knees a dark beam of energy lancing out from the mass of the undead turning the human into a husk of dried flesh as the corpse collapses!

The voice calls out, “His fate shall be yours soon!”

_The lance of energy came from the opposite side of the melee from the hole that Groog started, it is difficult to see what cast the spell but whatever it is… just took the warrior’s life!_

Lekah blinks, “We should flee this place quickly!” she follows Snarrek quickly picking up her bow with a smooth kick of her feet to her hands!  Two of the human soldiers follow but the third is too slow and dragged down by the horde of undead Razormane zombies!  

Groog takes a moment to spot the speaker and finally through the haze of combat, the movement of dead bodies and the chaos of the melee he spots the one tusked creature that seems to be leading this madness!  His skin is taut and hallow, and his eyes glow with a green light, he is dead but quite in control of his faculties… their eyes lock briefly as the creature snarls…

_Groog rolls a 10 but with the display of power he follows the source and finds the Voice…_

The zombies try to attack but their attacks ineffectual as the parties flee!

*Round 5*

_*Initiative:* Snarrek 19, Garrak 19, Dwarf Priest 19, Female Paladin 17, Unknown Voice 13, Lekah 6, 2 Human Footmen 6, Groog 5, Razormane Zombies 5_


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 26, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Aagh ! Hurry, hurry ! We need to hurry ..."

Groog runned as fast as he could, growing more and more purple on his neck and cheeks, his ears were curled in fear while his stubby legs were trying to make neccesary five steps for every one step of bigger folks ... just ot not stay too much behind. He didn't looked behind him ... he knew that zombie are tireless and will run after them, and they are doomed !

"Human Common:[sblock]I offer You temporary shelter, humans ![/sblock]"

_It seems that Snarrek was a genius and Groog an idiot when he said that they could kill One Tusk later._


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2005)

Snarrek leads the retreat, cutting down any dead in his way.

[ooc raging, greataxe +9 d12+10 x3 AC 14, hp 27]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 26, 2005)

Garrak continues to move in the wake of the mighty trollish beserker, trying to flank whatever Snarrek has engaged or charging any undead who may obstruct the path of the fleeing group. If neither is possible he simply keeps moving.

_(+5, d8+3)_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 27, 2005)

Snarrek swings his mighty greataxe and simply destroys a zombie with a terrible raging blow!  The wretched creature is split into two messy pieces!  Garrak follows suit and slams his axe into a zombie with a mighty chop but the creature stays on its feet, the sinister glow of its eyes focusing on the orc!

_Snarrek rolls a 20 total and does 22 points of damage!  While Garrak rolls a 20 as well and does 10 points of damage!  His zombie still stands._

The dwarf yells to the human soldiers, pointing after the fleeing party and then raises his staff in defiance at the undead, his faith does not fail him as five undead flee from the priest and his holy might!  The crimson haired paladin smashes her great mace into the skull of the same zombie that Garrak attacked; the creature crumbles under her might!

_The priest turns 5 undead and the paladin rolls a 22 and does 10 points of damage!_

One Tusk grins as he begins a chant and another lance of dark energy strikes the dwarf priest square in the chest.  The squat holy man screams, but is cut short into a gurgle as his skin goes sallow and taut.  The dwarf collapses to his knees then falls flat on his face!  The Paladin looks back and screams loudly!

Lekah blinks as she pauses and takes a shot at the One Tusk with her bow, before turning to run!  Her arrow goes wide as the creature laughs maniacally!  She follows Snarrek, “This is no place to die!”

The human soldiers and Groog both scramble after the party as the undead surge in around them!  Fists and claws flail at the heroes from every which way!  One of the human soldiers is dragged down into the mass of undead quillboars with a scream!

_Groog takes 4 points, Snarrek, Garrak, and the Paladin each take 9 points of damage!

*Round 6*

Snarrek’s turn…_


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 27, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Unreckognisable scream escaped Groog's wide opened jaw, showing all his gold teeth, while he tossed  his last bomb at the One Tusk. And zombie bite him, drawing blood.

"Lekah ! Shoot the Dead Warlock before it kill us all !"

And moment later he shouted again, to human paladiness.

"Human Common: [sblock]Scare Undying, please, Your master may yet live ! He cannot join the undead ![/sblock]"

_Throw at One Tusk, +6 ranged attack, 2d6 dmg. Not good ... I'm too slow folks.
Will try to destroy One Tusk as last act of Groog._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

Garrak could count only two humans left. Claw, hand and tooth left its mark on him as he made his fighting retreat.

"Pink-skins die so easily. It's hard to understand how they would succeed against us in the past," he said to noone in particular, and kept moving.

He pressed forward, engaging whatever was next in their path to escape, but should the way be clear now he would make a run for it once he was sure everyone else was clear. If the way is clear but someone is unable to escape, Garrak will charge their weakest foe.

_+5, d8+3_


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2005)

Snarrek laughs in the face of death as the horde claws at him, raking flesh faster than his trollblood can heal it. With another great swing of his axe the troll attempts to clear a path and continue to press out of the undead trap.

[ooc raging, greataxe +9 d12+10 x3 AC 14, hp 19]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 1, 2005)

*Initiative:*_ Snarrek 19, Garrak 19, Female Paladin 17, Unknown Voice 13, Lekah 6, 2 Human Footmen 6, Groog 5, Razormane Zombies 5_

Both Snarrek continue to hack away at the undead creatures but neither can find purchase on their foes!  The paladin turns and wields her faith like a hammer and sends four more undead quillboars running in fear buying Groog precious time as she calls to the little goblin.

_Snarrek rolls a 10 and Garrek rolls an 8, both miss._

*Groog*

[sblock] “I bought you some time goblin!”[/sblock]

The voice cackles, “I have you now goblin, now you die!  Now you shall know fear!”  A dark energy lances out from the undead caster and lashes at Groog with power!  Groog is overcome overwhelming fear as he sees the futility of acting against such a powerful creature and turns and flees as fast as his little legs can carry him!

_Groog is affected by a Cause Fear spell and rolls an 8 for his Will Save, he is Frightened for 2 rounds!_

Lekah scowls and takes stock of the last undead creature to block the path, she keeps her blade drawn and slashes at it!  Her blade slashes through the creature’s chest exposing decaying organs within, but it still stands!  The human soldier tries to follow suit but fails to take the undead creature down!  Groog runs as fast as his little legs can carry him and scampers right by the undead as it tries to swing a Morningstar at the little goblin but misses!

_Lekah rolls a 22 and does 7 points of damage; the soldier misses and the AoO on Groog is a 10 and he is home free!_

But Snarrek isn’t as luck as it turns and slams its mace into his shoulder with a sickening crunch!

_Snarrek takes 8 points of damage!

*Round 7 begins..*_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2005)

Garrak moves up beside Snarrek while trying to stay out of reach of the zombies, where he can cast his spell uninterrupted. If there's nowhere he can be without risk of having his spell disrupted however he'll cast nonetheless.

_Trading Summon Monster 1 for Cure Light Wounds, and casting it on Snarrek. Defensively if necessary._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 1, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

*AAAAAAAAA !!!*

Ashen gray goblin runs forward as if chased by tax collectors, his eyes popped out in mindless fear, foam dropping from his wide opened mouth while he was darting blindly forward.

_Groog takes Run action for 80' of speed ! Beware rocket goblin ! 1 round of Fright_


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2005)

Snarrek chops at the shambling dead quillboar who smote him.

"*Die deadun*!"

[ooc raging, greataxe +9 d12+10 x3 AC 14, hp 12, attack and then move on forward if I drop him]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 2, 2005)

"*I said die*!"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 3, 2005)

Snarrek chops the undead Razormane and moves forward creating a whole to freedom for the others to follow!  The raging troll is followed by Garrak who casts a spell of healing on the berserk warrior!

_Snarrek rolls a 24 and does 20 points of damage!  Garrak heals Snarrek for 4 points of damage._

The rest of the party quickly follows including the paladin as the voice cackles at its apparent victory over the overwhelmed heroes!  The eerie laughter echoes in their minds as they take flight to safety… but just how far can one run from the dead that never sleep…

_Out of combat unless you decide to turn back and wage combat once more…_


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2005)

Snarrek leads the way, sparing a glance to make sure Lekah and the others followed him out.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 3, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Little goblin was running with wild eyes for several heartbeats more, too exchausted to scream more ... or he damaged his throat with these yells. It's obvious that it wasn't goblinlike at all to flee in fear. Noone was more foolhardy courageous than goblins. Or they were too stupid to be afraid ? Finally Groog's escape was stopped by cactus, who didn't managed to evade frantically running goblin. Loud scream of pain that escaped his mouth, wasn't filled with fear no more. Now it was anger and annoyance. Breathing heavily, Groog standed on his shaking legs and stared hatefully at the slowly approaching zombie.

"I'll get Ya all ! Must build more bombs ! I'll get Ya !"

He stared at running alongside them paladiness and his face softened somewhat. Then he yelled to his longer limbed friends.

"Folks, I offered shelter to human woman. Please don't scare her, hokay ? I'll explain everything to Captain Horga."

Then he started jogging alongside humaness, absolute opposite of scared animal that he were mere moments ago. He looked comical with cactus barbs piercing his crooked nose and cheek. And, between breatches, he started chatting stresslessly to her.


"Human Common:[sblock]I offered You shelter ... and for Your warriors too. Pity they didn't made it. We will have to return there fast with bigger army and destroy this place once and for all. I hate demons that spawned wizardry and their warlockish lackeys. I'm not judging You ... You saved my hide from joining the unliving, but relying on sorcery isn't very wise. If my damned gun didn't jam we would flee much more intact ... and maybe Your master would manage to do it with us. Don't worry ... You will be safe in my house as long as You won't provoke anyone to ... self-defence.[/sblock]"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 4, 2005)

"I think before we go anywhere else we should see the Green Witch. She is still waiting for us, and I dislike the thought of taking the humans back to leisurely survey the defences erected for Korga's Stand," Garrak says as he jogs along.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 4, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

What simpler than tying her eyes ? And we should go where the crow went last time ... and warn Green Hag of unliving.

Breathed heavily Groog, trying to not stay too far avay behind the party. His legs were hurting like hell from this constant bursts of sprint.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I think before we go anywhere else we should see the Green Witch. She is still waiting for us, and I dislike the thought of taking the humans back to leisurely survey the defences erected for Korga's Stand," Garrak says as he jogs along.




"*Agree*." Snarrek's wounds heal as he goes trying to head towards the crow direction.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 4, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Agree*." Snarrek's wounds heal as he goes trying to head towards the crow direction.




The woman looks back and forth between all the speakers as Lekah spouts, “She sure is an ugly little thing, so small,’ she laughs, “and so pale, I say we kill her now before she causes us anymore trouble,” with a devious smile focused on the paladin.

The crimson haired holy warrior looks away and speaks to Groog in her sing-song tone keeping up with the pace of the movement as the party redirects itself towards the Green Witch.

*Groog*

[sblock] “I do not wield sorcery goblin, I have the power of the Light on my side,” she replies with  look over her shoulder  at Lekah before continuing, “So what will the savages do with me, no doubt thy have some foul purpose in mind… I have heard of the hospitality of the trolls and orcs.”[/sblock]

The path Snarrek chooses winds through narrow paths through the jagged rocks and vines.  The brisk pace is difficult for Groog to keep up with, but the sounds of the night, and perhaps the undead keep them moving…


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 5, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"No, I offered her shelter. And only Captain, who charged me with responsibilty of this mission could decide othervise, nimble Lekah.
*Breath*
Don't provoke human, You know how stupid they are. Please ?"

Tired and almost runned to death, Groog did his best to give Lekah goblin's famous puppy's stare. An turned his head to humaness. And spoke to her between hard breathes, sweat rivuleting from his temples and his whole green body covered in his own blood and sweat.

"Human Common:[sblock]Trolless thinks that You are spy. And prefers safest route with least effort. Like women all.
*Breath*
And what foulness do You have in mind ? You are ugly and sickly looking. Troll and Shaman are married, besides.
*Breath and snicker*
Don't adress me as if You were to spit. I'm Groog, and You live. Be glad.
*Breath*
Magic, even the harmless seeming, leds to corruption and destruction. 
*Breath*
I know what hammer-warriors of humans can do. I saw them at mount Hyjal. 
*Breath*
*And I heard about Arthas*. Safety of small community with wich I live will require You to walk only in my presence and to cover Your eyes.
*Breath*
It will ensure Your prolonged surviwal too.
*Breath*
Now, we are going to a meeting ... dangerous one, with whimsy woman. Be calm ? Please.[/sblock]"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 5, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The woman looks back and forth between all the speakers as Lekah spouts, “She sure is an ugly little thing, so small,’ she laughs, “and so pale, I say we kill her now before she causes us anymore trouble,” with a devious smile focused on the paladin.




"*Colorless and ugly, but she did all right against the deaduns and hasn't provoked us yet. Besides, we need to know what humans doing. I say we bring her back to camp and learn*."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 5, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "No, I offered her shelter. And only Captain, who charged me with responsibilty of this mission could decide othervise, nimble Lekah.
> *Breath*
> Don't provoke human, You know how stupid they are. Please ?"
> 
> ...




"*Groog, find out what she doing here. If she enemy, fine she prisoner. If not enemy, find out what she is. If she try move against us, enemy or no, I chop off her head*."

Snarrek turns to Lekah and in low common says with a derisive snort "Only Captain. Heh. What a jester our goblin."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 5, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Chmmph !"

Annoyed goblin silenced himself, to not shot Snarrek in the back. After all, he was rationalising to himself, it isn't Snarreks fault to be born dull. And responded in honeylike voice.

"Scouts from Theramore, sticking their noses into Razormane's funeral pyre. I already told You that."

_I miss Talos, he was nice for a huge cannibalistic monster and carried me, unlike this unsensible brute._

_Be warned that Groog is on last legs, it's hard to keep up with two barbarians and other big people when You are twice smaller. And tired, and wounded. And don't like being ridiculed._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 8, 2005)

Lekah pauses looking back and then sighs, “The goblin is having troubles we should take a quick break… I am sure the pink-skin would appreciate it as well.  Give them a few moments Snarrek,” she purrs in his ear, “for me.”

The crimson haired human looks out of place surrounded by the party but she seems confident nonetheless, she speaks to Groog the only translator apparent.

*Groog*

[sblock] “Are these your terms then,” she says defensively, “I have helped your men as much as you have helped me.  I will abide by these rules for now, goblin.  Tell your comrades I mean them no ill will, that is the word and honor of Lady Ravenheart.”[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Lekah pauses looking back and then sighs, “The goblin is having troubles we should take a quick break… I am sure the pink-skin would appreciate it as well.  Give them a few moments Snarrek,” she purrs in his ear, “for me.”
> 
> The crimson haired human looks out of place surrounded by the party but she seems confident nonetheless, she speaks to Groog the only translator apparent.
> 
> [blah, blah, blah]




"*Yes. Catch breath all*." And the now fatigued Snarrek stops running so all can catch their breath. He draws Lekah in tight for a passionate kiss then says to her in low common "Good job against the dead. Keep an ear out for pursuit now though. The flame mask may have sent a contingent after us who will slowly but doggedly pursue us."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 8, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Human Common: [sblock]Arrgh ... You are speaking it as if You weren't a disturbing annoyance but a damned blessing ! I'm Groog, do You need it written ?! And I'm smith and inventor. _Pleased_ to meet You.[/sblock]"

Little goblin spoke to the human woman harshly, blood flowing in small rivulet from his bitemark. He stared at it with irritation, then at the wounds suffered by paladiness. And rolled his eyes.

Curses my soft heart ... Why I promised her shelter ? Damn fool, stupid goblin.

He, while still breathing heavily, give a jealous glance to Snarrek and Lekah enjoying their company and started browsing his backpack. Finally emerging with fishing hook and some coarse threads, and a glass jar with picture of goblin wrapped in bandages. Gel inside smelled strongly of alcohol and aloes.

Garrak ! Are You wounded ? I could patch up some of Your wounds by now so You would stop bleeding ... lucky Snarrek looks like he don't needs medicine.

And he stared fairhaired woman straigh into the eyes and showed her his stuff. Demonstrated how disinfecting balm works ... on his own wound. He didn't managed to hide twist of pain written on his face, from the medicine searing wound of impurities. And he stared emphatically at her own wounds and raised eyebrow questioningly. While preparing fishing hook and thread for seving up. Whistling stresslessly.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 9, 2005)

Lekah is caught off guard but she does not pull away and slips Snarrek a wicked grin, before replying, “I shall, I do not think they will catch us if we take a short break, the little goblin is a slight burden but his toys are quite useful.  Beyond these ravines we should break into rolling plains, which will make our journey much easier, though evading any that follow will become much harder.”

She looks at the paladin before speaking in a hushed tone, “I do not trust the women, but so far she seems to be compliant to Groog, though I do not trust that the little one has our best interests at heart.”

She speaks louder to Garrak, “How are you feeling shaman, you have been quiet.”

The woman watches Groog and nods, before looking to Garrak and seeing if the orc is wounded moving tentatively so as to not anger the mighty orc healer.  There is an obvious look of slight revulsion but her concern seems genuine.

Lady Ravenheart speaks aloud to Garrak…

*Groog*

[sblock] “I can heal you, orc, if you lack the mean to do so on your own,” she says aloud not really realizing that Garrak cannot understand her.[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 9, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Garrak, she wants to heal Your wounds by magic ... a folly, as alvays with sorcery."

Goblin translated, giving clear indication what he thinks of magical healing. And of magic in entiriety. Groog gave one sharp glance to the trolless and sticked out his tongue, and make childish face to her. After that he ignored her completly.

"Of course ... I'm the untrustworthy, I'm the one who is known only by smitten Snarrek ... Of course it is me who weren't entrusted with the boyz by Captain Horga."

His voice was nice, high pitched and sarcastic enough to show that he feels deeply annoyed by Lekah's tries to undermine his authority, as shaky as it is. And he stared Trolless straigh into the eyes. Irony absolutly apparent in his voice when he raised eyebrow in a expression telling "I know, and You know that I know".

"Why are You distrustful of human ? Because it is she ? You are insecure about ... _something ?_"

He glanced at Snarrek and then stared back at Lekah and snorted, shaking his head.

"I hate such bickering. That's why I left Gadgetzan."

Finally he graced humaness with his attention and come to her with disinfector.

"Human Common:[sblock]I translated for You. Now shaman will decide if he wants to be tainted with human sorcery. 
Now ... crouch some, please ? I don't wish to climb on my charges, it's ridiculous. Ocho ! Dis one will need sewing ... but You would have to take off this armour of Yours, for me to reach. Do You happen to have any real bandages ? Gimmnic's All Purpouse Gel would prevent infections, but later impurities might get inside without patching.[/sblock]"

_Groog makes Heal +0 check to patch up wounds his and Paladiness's, it's clear that he isn't expert. Acha and mixture he shows to her isn't prepared accordingly and is slightly outdated. So it doesn't grant any bonuses. But it hurts like hell ! _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 9, 2005)

Garrak grunts audibly in reply to the others, clearly thinking. He glances at his scratches and bite marks. He weighs his options, comparing the pungent chemical medications offered by the goblin with the foreign magics offered by the human. Both had good intentions it appeared but magic was certainly something Garrak was more familiar with. He sat down exhaustedly and inspected the blade of his axe.

"Tell her I accept her aid, and I am sorry for the loss of most of her group. The undead are indeed a foe of anything and everything with a heartbeat," he says, "And if possible, could you ask her why those humans ships have shown up on our shores like that? It is somewhat... disconcerting."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 9, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog stared at the shaman and nodded to himself, as if expecting that magic addicted orc would prefer magic to reliable and safe methods. And gave him sharpening stone for his axe.

"It dulls on bones, especially on tusks."

Than he turned to lady Ravenheart and proceeded with his ministrations, applying gently apporiate doses of disinfecting gel on her cuts and bruises. How shaman couldn't reckognise by smell that this is completly harmless mixture of herbs and alcohol was beyond him. Shamans should know about herbs, ain't they herbalists first and magcians latter ?

"Human Common:[sblock]Shaman Garrak agrees for Your magic. And he is ... giving condolences that Your warparty didn't managed it with us. And one more, He asks about these human ships that were near our shores recently. Would You tell why they are here ? Agg, don't wriggle or I'll never sew it straight ![/sblock]"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 9, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> She looks at the paladin before speaking in a hushed tone, “I do not trust the women, but so far she seems to be compliant to Groog, though I do not trust that the little one has our best interests at heart.”




"Trolls are not made of silver." Snarrek replies with a wink.

He then turns to the goblin as the big eared fellow ministers to the paladin and himself with those foul smelling tinctures and torture needles. Snarrek switches from the troll low common to the horde common.

"*If whole village of deaduns come an we need go quicker than goblin legs carry, tell Snarrek and I grab you. But no squirm or armor spikes stick you. And if must fight, Snarrek drop you for axe*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 9, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Aww ! What ? Okay, Snarrek it is good plan."

Replied Groog while sucking his pierced finger. And after he finished with humaness and himself, he packedback all stuff and started unjamming his belowed Gelda. Lady Ravenheart could clearly see that his hands move much more sure and delicately now ... wrethed little thing ! He tortures her with his butcherlike help and now what ?! He treats better his worthless gun than a person !

_Groog tries to fix the gun. +9 Build Tech Device skill check. Of course after his "healing ministrations". And Groog's mixture is smelling of herbs and cactus vodka._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 10, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Aww ! What ? Okay, Snarrek it is good plan."
> 
> Replied Groog while sucking his pierced finger. And after he finished with humaness and himself, he packedback all stuff and started unjamming his belowed Gelda. Lady Ravenheart could clearly see that his hands move much more sure and delicately now ... wrethed little thing ! He tortures her with his butcherlike help and now what ?! He treats better his worthless gun than a person !
> 
> _Groog tries to fix the gun. +9 Build Tech Device skill check. Of course after his "healing ministrations". And Groog's mixture is smelling of herbs and cactus vodka._



_Groog rolls a 23 and fixes his weapon while Garrak receives 8 hit points back from the Paladin’s healing spells._

Lady Ravenheart nods and places her palms on Garrak and utters a hymnal as his wounds seal and a bright glow glitters around her hands.  She removes her hands and looks to Groog and speaks.

*Groog*

[sblock] “I cannot reveal at this time our mission here, Groog, but we bore no ill will towards these creat- your allies.  Thank you for your attention, Groog, the Light be with you little one.  I accept the orc’s words in good faith”[/sblock]

Lekah looks at Groog surprised, with a raised brow.  She smiles, but the smile is more like a wolf sizing up its prey then something that could be considered good natured.  She turns to scout ahead with a glance to Snarrek.

Meanwhile Groog deftly fixes his weapon while the paladin tries to not stare at the various horde members around her, but not quite succeeding.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 10, 2005)

Garrak nods respectfully to the paladin after she has applied her healing magics. He runs the sharpening stone down the blade of his axe a few times until he is satisfied and returns it to Groog with a word of thanks.

"I am ready to move on, assuming there is nothing else to be done here," he says.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2005)

Snarrek nods and begins to lope after Lekah. "*To witch*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 11, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Remeber that I'm skinny and taste awful, like all goblins."

Little fellow mused to Lekah, before starting march and giving wide berth to human paladiness. While walking alongside the rest of party.

"Human Common: [sblock]Let's go, let's go. And I prefer to live by my wits ... than with aid from magical forces. Simply, I dislike magic. We can chat along the way, if You wish ...[/sblock]"

He smirked to Garrak, while shaman asked and woman anserved.

"Did I t suprised You that she doesn't want to tell ?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 11, 2005)

Garrak grunted, casting the paladin an analysing eye.

"In that case I'd expect them to end up attacking us, Groog, or something along the same lines. It'd undoubtedly involve causing harm to the Horde in some form if they will not speak to us of it. Tell her that when the time comes, I will not underestimate her," he says as he trods along.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 11, 2005)

The party trudges along the paladin keeping up with the pace; the path winds out from the ravines.  The ravines open up into wide open plains of high grass that sways in the night breeze.  The moonlight gives the rolling landscape a healthy glow.

But the sound of contraptions and mechanical devices breaks up the silence of the evening.  The source of the sounds is easy to follow as several structures can be seen belching smoke and firelight.  Large crane like machinery and the smell of oil and soot fill the air.

The collection of structures I patrolled by a variety of humanoids, but the ones that seem to be in charge are the goblins, the little creatures bark orders constantly.  A spotlight blazes to life and shines on the party!

“Hey you there!  Freeze!” a footsteps can be heard, “This is Venture Co. property please state your business,” a booming voice says.

_Yes the characters are somewhat familiar with this particular organization as greedy and unscrupulous._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 11, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Goblin:Hiya ! We're just passing by. And by the way, how much would Yer boss pay for very fresh information ?"

Groog, at first, make lathing expression but later his face turned into image of "I'm bozz goblin" and he barked back with the same lack of respect they recived. And he scanned lazily the surroundings. And he spoke back to his warpack.

"Look cool and lazy, keep your hands on Your weapons. Ventrue are nasty gits. And they have orges and shredders."

And casted glance to paladiness. And winked to her, while munching a reed with readied splinter gun resting on his shoulder.

"Human Common:[sblock]You are doing well, even if my friends distrust Your secretivity. Shaman thinks that what You don't reveal might be harmful to his people. I admire Your nerves, so ... please don't dissapoint me this time. See these guys ? They are Ventrue Co. Very sucessful goblin cartel. They are like dwarven steamroller ... yep, this one serving to crush road stones. And we are but a sand.[/sblock]"

_I'm assuming that Horde folks know goblin enough to understand most of the speech. Since orcs had lived with goblins for 30 years durnig second and third war._


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2005)

Snarrek does not follow anything spoken in gibberish goblin, just the horde low common. He will heft his axe however and let the goblin deal with other goblins.  Glancing back across the plains Snarrek scans for any signs of pursuing deaduns.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 12, 2005)

The leader of the goblins struts forward wearing an expensive fur cloak over a black leather jerkin with crimson goggles on his skull.  His red pants and black boots are well taken care of as he takes stock of the heroes, “Aha,” he says in low common, “well do we have here, quite a crew here, ha-ha,” the goblin chuckles.

“Perhaps you need some place to rest?” he says slyly.

Lady Ravenheart nods to Groog but does not say anything.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 12, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog smiled wryly to fellow goblin and shaked his ears in refusal. Ventrue Co.'s leader can clearly see now that they went from fresh battle.

"We're thankful for generous proposition but information we posess forces us to ... keep moving onward. I would gladly exhange this vital, hot new for a box of dynamite. Or borrowing of one of these Shredders for a day. As we will be returning back. Free advice, arm Yourselves to the teeth and sleep lightly."

Ended Groog in very serious tone. Goblin leader could clearly see that spokeperson of the Horde team is simply greedy, wich is normal for goblins. Weird is that he asked for tools that can be used in war, not gold.

_Diplomacy Modifier +7, to convice Goblin Leader that we are genuinely honest. Nervous glances of the Troll should add some indicator of hurry and further proof that Groog is serious. Greed displayed by fellow goblin should also calm the Taskmaster that Groog isn't some weirdo goblin, but works for money. Groog needs heavy artilerry to deal with Undead, once and for good._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 12, 2005)

Garrak almost looks offended by the monstrosities that lay before him. He holds his tongue though, knowing the goblin would be a better individual to have representing their interests to Venture Co.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2005)

Snarrek turns his back on the goblins and shades his eyes to scan the horizon better.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 12, 2005)

*Goblin Shredder*







_Groog rolls a 19 on his Diplomacy Check, taking the Taskmaster from Unfriendly to Indifferent._

The taskmaster replies in low common, “Hmm, hot juicy news eh?  No deal, Shredders are not for sale, and I am not all that interested in threats.  I have many fighting men, including my enforcer, Smashfist,” he gestures to an ogre standing back that towers over the other humanoids.  The brutish creature has blue paint on its face and carries a massive blade in one hand.

“But for the nominal fee of seven gold coins per person I can house you for the evening, but if your business is elsewhere then I suggest you get moving and forget you saw anything here.  I hope that deal works for you?” the Taskmaster finishes.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 13, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Again, I'm thankful for Your generosity ... but our business forces us to move on. Have any spare explosives ? Happy morning ... and anyone could hear You from miles, so I'm certain that everyone around already knows ..."

Groog ended with obvious information and smiled pleasantly to Taskmaster, before turning to his warpack and humaness. He smiled to them with grin meaning that all's okay. And showed them thumb up.

"Hokay boyz and girlz, let's move on time isn't our friend."

_Goblin will move on as fast as others will want it. I'm relived that Taskmaster didn't disliked us. Ogres are tough, and if anone steamroll over us with Shredder ... look at the picture. Average orc is only twice  bigger than goblin pilot._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 13, 2005)

Garrak remains quiet and follows, silently planning plans for future interactions with the newly discovered Venture Co. mine.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 14, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Again, I'm thankful for Your generosity ... but our business forces us to move on. Have any spare explosives ? Happy morning ... and anyone could hear You from miles, so I'm certain that everyone around already knows ..."




The Taskmaster replies, "Only if you have the gold to pay," he replies smoothly.

Lekah starts walking, "We should leave this place, before we are bought and sold!"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2005)

Snarrek snorts, hefts his axe, and begins to lope on.

Goblins will make a buffer between any pursuing deaduns and the party now he thinks to himself.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 16, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin stared at the assembled force of Ventrue Co. and at his companions and smiled slightly to Lekah with almost unexisting hint of humour.

"Don't worry I could reap nice price for ye. But You are right, lass. Let's go."

_Can we go ? Groog don't wish to be bought and sold._


----------



## Voadam (Aug 16, 2005)

Snarrek looks over his shoulder and gives the little goblin a snarling glare at his comment, then moves on with his big axe over his shoulder.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 16, 2005)

Garrak casts the place a final glance, and with things circling in the mind of the shaman which could easily be guessed, he follows the others.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 17, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Goblin stared at the assembled force of Ventrue Co. and at his companions and smiled slightly to Lekah with almost unexisting hint of humour.
> 
> "Don't worry I could reap nice price for ye. But You are right, lass. Let's go."
> 
> _Can we go ? Groog don't wish to be bought and sold._



 The party leaves the Venture Co. compound behind as they continue to walk across the high grasslands of the Barrens.  Lone trees break up the scenery but there is little but the clear skies, stars, and moons to entertain the party.

Pehrpas two hours of traveling have passed as they pass a solitary tree sitting over a small pool when a familiar screech like voice breaks the silence, “Ahh you live, you live, Mistress waits you, mistress waits!  Hoping you no lose eyes, they look tasty!” the crow says from its perch on a branch.

The paladin looks a little confused and looks to Groog for explanation, not understanding what the bird said but recognizing that those were not normal crow like sounds.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 17, 2005)

Garrak looks to the confused paladin, then to the goblin.

"Keep her on a short leash, Groog. Knowing her kind she may be inclined to smite our wisdom-bearing host, and that would cause us no end of trouble," the orc says quietly.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 17, 2005)

"*Lead on corpse picker*." Snarrek says to the bird.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 17, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog smiled reassuringly to paladiness. And quiclky explained her that crow isn't dangerous and was expected. And he grinned to the bird.

"Hehe, it will take some time before You would feast on our eyes, birdie. Lead."

And little greenskin followed after the crow, when it started to lead them. Only nodding to to Garrak.

"Yep, she knows on wich rules she can benefit from guest status."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 18, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Groog smiled reassuringly to paladiness. And quiclky explained her that crow isn't dangerous and was expected. And he grinned to the bird.
> 
> "Hehe, it will take some time before You would feast on our eyes, birdie. Lead."




The raven takes flight landing on Groog’s shoulder and speaks, “Then follow, follow, not far now, she is close, she waits.  She knows why you come, and sees what must be done, oh not far, not far, so close!”

The bird that launches into the night sky and for a moment is difficult to spot as it flies two rings around the party and then stays low to the ground and flies towards a hill in the distance where it looks like a single structure stands…


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2005)

"*OK, dat witches hut. Let's go*." And Snarrek heads off to the structure.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 20, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Petting with the bird and toying with it, feeding it with stories of faraway lands ... little goblin advanced toward's their destination.

"Human Common:[sblock]I could hold Your hand if You're afraid, miss. And, please, stay quiet ... if You would feel obliged to do someting, warn me first. And I will try to resolve matter in civilised way. Not in the way of paladins and orcs.[/sblock]"

He quiped, while smiling to humaness. Just to put her more at ease and warn in the same phrase.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 20, 2005)

The structure on the hill comes into view and looks very much like typical orc design, smoke drifts from an opening and in the doorway stands a willowy orc woman, she seems thinner then most and less feral.  Her tusks are slight and her features more human then they should, even her hair is straighter and almost lustrous then the typical wiry nature of orc hair.  She wears a thin mesh shawl of gray over a red gown, a staff held loosely in her hand.

The raven lands on her shoulder, she welcomes the party in a soft purr-like tone, “Welcome, I have been waiting for you.”

The paladin speaks to Groog…

*Groog*

[sblock] “I thank you Groog, but I am not afraid, the Light protects me and I shall know no fear.  But I thank you for your kindness, little one.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 20, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog giggled nervously at the paladiness's comment, seemingly startled by presence of the orc woman. But his behavior wasn't hostile, only reserved and very formal.

"Good evening to You, too. You wanted us to come here, and here we are ... Peace for Your house."

Spoke goblin neutrally, trying his best to no express wild thoughts running trough his head. Were the Green Witch a half-orc ? Or magic warped her so much ?! Was she sane ... at least for magician ? And he restrained himself with all his will to not grab splinter gun. He faced demons, he shouldn't fear woman more than them, should he ?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2005)

Garrak inclined his head respectfully to the elder spellcaster.

"Good evening, madam," he says, apparently ignorant of her handful of non-orc features.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 20, 2005)

The Green Witch looks back at the party with soft green eyes and replies, “Dabu,” she turns and enters her home without another word.  Scintillating beads cover the entrance and from the interior comes the smell of a fresh meal, burning wood, and incense.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 21, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog's nostrils flared, and his ears went up when he smelled food. Maybe this witch wasn't that bad ... for a arcanist ?

"Don't make lady waiting. Lekah ... ladies first."

He smiled to her nicely. And waited for everybody to go in first. Then following with inviting gesture to the humaness. 

"Human Common:[sblock]Well, walk in after me ... and please, sheathe Your hammer. Don't worry, all is tip top.[/sblock]"

He reasurred her as much as himself.

_We are lvl 4 now ! Groog is extra tough for I assigned ability increase to Con. _


----------



## Voadam (Aug 22, 2005)

Snarrek will go in to house of juju witch with Lekah, the beads clanging against his metal armor as he enters.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2005)

Garrak enters, anxious for any gems of wisdom he may hear during their stay with the witch.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 23, 2005)

Lekah walks in, “Why thank you, Groog.” She enters, the sweet smell of the interior greeting the heroes as the paladin follows the troll huntress.  The interior is sparse with a circular table with fresh grilled boar ribs, fruit, and sweet bread for quite the feast.  Two large jugs of water sit on the table.

The Green Witch does not sit and watches each person with a careful eye, “I am pleased to see that you did not fall this evening, it will not be the last time you face the agents of Burning Blade.  But your journey is far from over either.”

“But you must be tired, please eat, there will be time for speaking soon enough,” she finishes.

Lekah raises a brow and does not grab anything to eat just quite yet, but the paladin does not seem as careful and takes a seat and starts eating with quite the appetite.  She starts pouring water for any that want some.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 23, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog blinked, seeing appetite of the paladiness and seeing that she wasn't poisoned and all, sighed heavily ... relasing all stress accumulated so far. He bowed his head to the Green Witch and produced small jug of Cactus Firevine, saved specially for this opportunity. He smiled nervously and started speaking while proposing his gift with slightly shaking hands. He is seemingly nervous, as if scared ?

"Ma'am ... we thought that small gift ... from us ... as a sign of good intent ... here."

When his stare wandered to the food, he seemingly relaxed, and was alvays more relaxed while avoiding sorceress with his gaze. As in the business meeting he sat and grinned while his freshly biten side ached. He massaged tip of his nose while eying tasty looking foodstuffs as if they were enemies he intended to destroy utterly. Knowing well that orc's tradition requires eating with bare hands he didn't produced his Army Knife. And his stomach growled, reminding him that he didn't ate anthing since they returned with Gruush. He sniffed a bit, drooling smile on his thin lips ... and raised cup of water.

"For the Good Fortune of our host ! And a lot of eyes for her birdie !"

He drunked that as if it were Ogre Throatburner and started eating. Eating ? Well ... it wasn't looking like eating ... more like try to became round by filling oneself with biggest amount of fruits, meat and bread possible. He even produced this tongue burning goblin sauce. That he was swaring he made of spicy paprika ... and didn't poured old socks inside.
Small goblin, with cheeks covered in fat and looking like twin and green oranges asked rest of Green Witch's guests with his red stare. And waved with piece of meat towards the bird sitting on the witch's shoulder.

"Wh'ld 'u j'in ?"

_Translation from *Food*rench: Wouldn't You join ? _


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2005)

Snarrek catches Lekah's eye and shrugs taking a place at the table. He nods at the witch and smells deeply of the pork ribs. Soon they are cracking between his tusks, the marrow being sucked out in gobbets. He is content to eat and watch for now.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 23, 2005)

Garrak gives a brief prayer of thanks and quietly begins to eat.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 24, 2005)

The Green Witch watches for a moment before moving to the door and stepping through them back outside leaving the party to gorge themselves on the food.  The raven sits near to Groog and eats off his plate without asking making itself at home.

Lady Ravenheart speaks to Groog, “This is good food, I didn’t think these creatures ate so well, I had always been raised that the Horde ate the flesh of its enemies,” she  pauses, “but these creatures have the ability to cook.”

_Yes everyone can understand her, but you are not sure why._

The paladin gnaws on a boar rib, trying to not make a mess and for the most part succeeding.  The beads sound lightly as a slight wind stirs and dances through the comfortable hut.

Somewhere in the distance one can hear the baying call of hyenas…


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2005)

Garrak snickers and pauses in his eating.

"Creatures? I'm flattered. I was expecting to hear 'monsters' had I actually known your people's tongue," the shaman quips.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 24, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak snickers and pauses in his eating.
> 
> "Creatures? I'm flattered. I was expecting to hear 'monsters' had I actually known your people's tongue," the shaman quips.



 Lady Ravenheart looks up, her cheeks reddening, “Why did I just understand that… and… then you understood me.  What sort of sorcery is this?” she sighs, “I did not mean to imply that you are all monsters… but our people have been at war in one form ages.”

She looks at Garrak, “But I have seen that your people have some nobility.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2005)

"I guess it is a favour our host has granted us for a time. She may have thought our speaking to one another would enlighten us both, as she has taken a neutral stance to most wordly matters if I remember correctly," the shaman speculates, "If Groog had not conveyed my words as I intended them earlier, thankyou for your assistance. I'm sorry about your men, and you have my sympathies. You humans often seem soft of flesh, but iron of spirit, so if our weapons cross in future -as I assume is your leader's intentions- know that I will not underestimate you. You have respectable prowess in battle."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 24, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

*GULP*
"Now You see how fickle sorcery is, kiddo. And no, You mistook today's orcs with demons. And belive me ... I witnessed two wars, and was involved deeply in third. It was merely 30 to 40 years. And any new war ... it will be started by humans. Or goblins." 

He grinned with small hint of malice, and inmediately explained.

"Orcs ... I must admit that not all of the older, changed. Their new Warchief, wery wise and respected Thrall, overthrow old rules and established new ones. Based on forgotten ancestral spirit worship ... or something like that. Ask Garrak, he is shaman ... priest of spirits, if You prefer."

He pointed at the orc with small plate of meat, before he put it in front of the raven.

"And Garrak, to preemptively anserv Your question. She worship spirit of light. And cease talking of head bashing ! Let's eat like civilised goblins would. Here ... And You hurt me with Your distrust. Do You think that Green Sorceress liked Firevine ? Bird, did Your mistress liked it or not ? What do You think ?"

He asked raven, who was seeming more like hampster for him now.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2005)

Speaking in his native low common, Snarrek's use of pronouns and full sentences might surprise his non-troll companions.

"*You were right Lekah, the witch enchanted the food as we both suspected*." He turns his gaze on the witch and cracks another rib. "*But I do not fear callers of magic. My axe is cold iron and works well to stop those who throw bad juju against me. I would know more of this traitorous masked orc and broken tusk Boar. I killed dead and demons of theirs, and expect more fighting to come*."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2005)

Snarrek sucks the marrow out of the cracked rib then discards it.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 29, 2005)

Lekah hisses looking at the human woman, “Such a creature, so soft and pink, a pathetic hunter if I have ever seen one.  But do not fret red-haired wench I will not kill you for the goblin seems fond of your presence.”

Lady Ravenheart narrows her eyes slightly, “Watch your tongue…” she clenches her fist before calming and turning to Garrak, “As do you orc, and I appreciate your words, my brothers, my men will be missed; I mourn their loss as any commander should.  I am a stranger in a strange land, and I fear that I will not find my way home any time soon,” she says wistfully, lowering her eyes.

“I apologize for not introducing myself, I am Lady Celia Ravenheart, Knight-Captain of the Stormwind Army of the Alliance and Paladin of the Light.  I welcome your hospitality,” she says curtly.

Lekah grins, “Lekah… the manslayer,” she clucks tauntingly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 30, 2005)

"I am Garrak Stormbringer, student of Mirlus Fireborn," the shaman introduces himself.

..._of the Light_, she said. The humans were still fighting a war of good versus evil. His people's past wasn't something Garrak would shy away from, he did not deny what they were until only recently. Orcs, at least the majority of them, carried tainted blood no longer. Nonetheless, the human woman who sat across the table from him was not a bad person, indeed she could easily have been described as a good person. She was a noble warrior protecting her kin from the harms of the world. They had that much in common.

"Finding your way home seems a difficult prospect," Garrak nodded in agreement, "To seek help from us would be a conflict of interest, as to lead you back to your ships would require us knowing where they are. My advice is to wait until there is a battle between our peoples then tag along when both sides trade their prisoners of war. You'd have a better idea than I of how long you'd have to wait for something like that."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2005)

Snarrek smiles at Lekah. "*Very clever Lekah, now we know for sure the witch's food works for all speech, not just among those who eat*." He turns to the human "*Celia Heart-of-a-Thieving-Bird, I am Snarrek. Slayer of demons and magic users. You fought well against the dead, Thief Heart. You have nothing to fear from us unless you turn against us. Then I would kill you*." He picks up another rib and cracks it between his large tusks. He turns to the witch "*Good meat*." The troll's apetite is prodigious after fighting, running, and healing.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 30, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Well, I offered her our hospitality under condition mentioned by Snarrek. I'm sure that against Demonic puppets we need all strength we could manage. I remember orcs and humans fighting side by side ... on mount Hyjal. Barely won ... but demonic forces were inmense ... veterans still have nightmares."

Garrak and Snarrek could remember that indeed, on the nights of the full moon Groog was waking half of the village with screams. And he smiled mishiefvously to orc shaman.

"And it was magic that brought demons to Draenor, and here. It is inherently vile and corrupting ... You would done wiser staying with old, traditional methods of shaman healers, my young friend. Herbs and Shamans authority, You don't need any magic to make your duties or pay homage to ancestors."

He smirked to Celia too. And rolled his eyes when Lekah quiped ... he hoped she quiped, that she did spared Ravenheart because of his ... affection ? Nonsense, he like normal women. Preety, with big nice ears and healthy green smile. Not some fanatics that are pale as someone skinned. Even if she had nice eyes ... Aggh, what sorcery it was ?

"How nice of You, dear Lekah ... almost like stab in the chest. But I'm just keeping my word ... and would surely try to interfere in unjust attempt on humaness's life."

He explained himself quickly before sharp tongued trolless would laugh him off to death. His granma was alvays teaching her favorite grandson to never argue with woman twice his weight. And as he was almost three times smaller than both trolls, this advice seemed very sound.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 31, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "And it was magic that brought demons to Draenor, and here. It is inherently vile and corrupting ... You would done wiser staying with old, traditional methods of shaman healers, my young friend. Herbs and Shamans authority, You don't need any magic to make your duties or pay homage to ancestors."




Garrak is clearly angered by the statement.

"If you wish to challenge my practises leave it until after we are back at Korga's Stand. Do not assume to know the Shamanistic ways," the orc says, a fire in his eyes as he looks upon the goblin.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2005)

Snarrek shrugs at the angry shaman and the goblin, leaving them to their altercation and turning to the human. "*Now that we can talk directly, tell me why are you and the other humans here Thief Heart*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 5, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek shrugs at the angry shaman and the goblin, leaving them to their altercation and turning to the human. "*Now that we can talk directly, tell me why are you and the other humans here Thief Heart*."



 Lady Ravenheart nods in response, “My mission is not something I can discuss at this time, but I can say that I was not here to engage you creat-, I was not sent here to fight with members of the Horde.  I hope that answer will suffice for now.”

The Green Witch speaks as she stands in the doorway, “The fear of magic is strong, but one should not fear what is simply misunderstood, Master Groog.  Indeed it was magic that lead me to you, it is magic that will aid you, and magic that will assure your victory, from the powers of the village shaman to the might of true arcane power.”

Lekah laughs, “Give me a keen blade to any spell any day, I say.”

The orc witch replies softly, “You have nothing to fear from me, or the human, indeed, you have more to fear from those that you would call friend, and master.”

Lekah raises a brow at that statement.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 6, 2005)

*Greyhorn*

_1 week ago…_

The plains of Mulgore are green, and the evening is warm on the skin of the hunting party.  The ancestors be praised, but the hunt has been good this evening and several plainstriders have been cleaned for the good of the tribe.

Azok, Master of the Hunt takes a seat next to Greyhorn with a mighty sigh, the elder Tauren hunter eats his food before he finally speaks to the younger scout, “You did well on the hunt this day, your ancestors be praised; indeed I welcome our return to the lodge…”

But something else catches Greyhorn’s eyes… in the distance the silhouette of a wolf standing on a hill, its howl is a piercing sound that strikes a chord in the young scout’s soul… he does not even notice that Azok has stopped talking and is waiting expectantly for the young Tauren to reply.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 6, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Huh ? So You frown on advice coming from experience if it isn't hammered in Your orcy skull ? Forget what I said, from good heart, Shaman Garrak. My intent wasn't to force my opinion, but to caution You on inherent perils of sorcery. 
All of it starts with good intent and ends in disaster. 
Draenor destroyed, or You forgot who did it ? This world miraculously surviving, and I bet it won't have second chance. Technology is safer, because it doesn't lure demons, like magic does."

He stared back at the Green Witch and said cautiously, seemingly less unsettled than before.

"Miss Green Witch, I fear only this what I know is uncontrollable and too dangerous. If I make mistake during my experiments ... Only I will sufer. If sorcerer cast even most innocent spell ... demonkind see it as bright flare, inviting to feast of carnage. I saw carnage wrought by them, and have nightmares to this day ... Even learned how to use magic, to know enemy ... so I say. It is mostly proper gestures and strange words that activate enchanted items. I mean no offense, nor I'm hostile to those who dabble in sorcery. It is their life and sanity they risk, after all. So I apologise if any of my words seem harsh to You, miss. And thank You for delicious meal ... Huh ? Why Snarrek would dislike You Lekah ?"

He raised eyebrow too.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 6, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> He stared back at the Green Witch and said cautiously, seemingly less unsettled than before.
> 
> "Miss Green Witch, I fear only this what I know is uncontrollable and too dangerous. If I make mistake during my experiments ... Only I will sufer. If sorcerer cast even most innocent spell ... demonkind see it as bright flare, inviting to feast of carnage. I saw carnage wrought by them, and have nightmares to this day ... Even learned how to use magic, to know enemy ... so I say. It is mostly proper gestures and strange words that activate enchanted items. I mean no offense, nor I'm hostile to those who dabble in sorcery. It is their life and sanity they risk, after all. So I apologise if any of my words seem harsh to You, miss. And thank You for delicious meal ... Huh ? Why Snarrek would dislike You Lekah ?"
> 
> He raised eyebrow too.



The Green Witch replies, “Indeed terrible things can happen, but any discipline can bring about a terrible end.  But a debate of such things is not my purpose this evening, no, indeed it is to bring your minds closer to the task at hand, a hidden enemy awaits you, you will have to trust in yourselves to find the right path.  My role is to begin that journey.”

Lekah gives Groog an odd look but says nothing as she turns to Snarrek and whispers, “Is she talking in riddles?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 6, 2005)

Garrak is unmoved by Groog's words. He continues to eat, seemingly of the intent to carry through with his words and discuss the matter at a better time, if at all.

"Begin a journey? Please, tell us more," he asks, reminded of Mirlus' words about his destiny.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 6, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak is unmoved by Groog's words. He continues to eat, seemingly of the intent to carry through with his words and discuss the matter at a better time, if at all.
> 
> "Begin a journey? Please, tell us more," he asks, reminded of Mirlus' words about his destiny.



_Check the OOC Thread Festy posted some goodies for you._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 6, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin smiled to Green Witch in agreement, wondering if she had in mind Masked Orc ? Or unliving army of quillboars ? And he spat, not to anyone particular. But slightly sulking.

"I trust my companions, and thought that they trust me ..."

_I got WoW RPG and will edit Groog in week or so._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 8, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak is unmoved by Groog's words. He continues to eat, seemingly of the intent to carry through with his words and discuss the matter at a better time, if at all.
> 
> "Begin a journey? Please, tell us more," he asks, reminded of Mirlus' words about his destiny.



The Green Witch smiles, at least it appears to be a smile, “Your allies trust you Groog, even the human.  There are others you can trust on your journey, and those that you trust; that will betray you.  Your enemy hides behind many masks, peel away the masks to reveal the true villain… and you shall see a mirror into the self.”

Lekah leans back in her chair listening as Lady ravenheart listens to the words of the orc-seer.  The Green Witch focuses her eyes on Garrak, “You must all make dangerous choices.  But your first choice in this journey is to choose destiny, or to retreat away from the light.  If you choose destiny then you will have to prove your worth…”


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 8, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> *Greyhorn*
> “You did well on the hunt this day, your ancestors be praised; indeed I welcome our return to the lodge…”




Greyhorn knew that his brothers were out there waiting on him, and the piercing howl sounded to him as if they were hunting for a lost member of one of their pack.

_~I must honor this tribe as well, I swore an oath to keep them safe as best I could.~_

Looking back towards Azok, Greyhorn saw the questioning look in the older hunter's eyes as the silence in the room seemed to be swelling. Clearing his throat, Greyhorn tried to remember his manners and return a greeting to the elder hunter.

"Thank you Huntmaster Azok, but it is the Earth Mother's blessing that allows us our meal this day. My spear only helped bring down what she knew we needed this day."

Taking a seat across from the older tribesmen, Greyhorn tried not to wince as he settled atop the stool. While his first kill had been a clean one, the second strider had fought like a spirit itself was inside of it, and its hammer-like skull had smashed into his ribs several times before it was killed. While a Healer had offered to take care of the injury after the hunt, Greyhorn had insisted on waiting, a reminder to himself that underestimating any foe should never happen.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2005)

Snarrek's eyes harden at the witch's statements, his face flushes as anger comes upon him. "*Prove my worth? Bah! Let the spirits of those I killed tell of my valor and skill. No. I plan to kill the fire mask ork and the one tusked demonsworn. And any of his demon touched razormane quillboars or whatever that were not killed and turned into deaduns. Do you have enchantments or advice for us about them or just vague warnings of trust and layers? You said there is a hidden enemy. Without more those are useless words. Tell me something I can use*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 8, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek's eyes harden at the witch's statements, his face flushes as anger comes upon him. "*Prove my worth? Bah! Let the spirits of those I killed tell of my valor and skill. No. I plan to kill the fire mask ork and the one tusked demonsworn. And any of his demon touched razormane quillboars or whatever that were not killed and turned into deaduns. Do you have enchantments or advice for us about them or just vague warnings of trust and layers? You said there is a hidden enemy. Without more those are useless words. Tell me something I can use*."



 “Anger and pride… good, good; you will need that before long.  But your anger is misplaced, indeed I know more then I am telling but I am must trust that you have the strength to do what must be done.  Your heart and mind must be one, and you must not falter.  This test, as it were will aid you more then you know, it is like a forge to temper you, ad once through the crucible you will be stronger then you were before,” the Green Witch replies, “Not to mention the treasures that await you.”

*Greyhorn*

The wolf howls once more, before Azok replies, “Your strength honors your ancestors tribe brother; honor the spirit of the Hunt and that of your spear,” he pats a large powerful hand on the young Tauren’s shoulders.

The older hunter stands and shakes his mane with a grunt, “Sleep well.”

Greyhorn is left to his own devices; he hears another howl but it sounds closer now.  A few moments pass and sees across the fire from him the silvery form of a wolf, it sits looking back at him with eyes that pierce through him.

It sits perfectly still.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 8, 2005)

OOC: [sblock] I am going to assume it is a spirit wolf, vice a real wolf, but if I am wrong, please let me know. [/sblock]

While Greyhorn had heard some Hunters, as well as fellow Rovers, speak of having a spirit guide, the young Rover did not believe that he would be granted the priviledge when many said he had not yet finished his growth.

_~The Earth Mother calls to us when she is ready, not when we are...~_

Standing up from the stool, Greyhorn grabbed his few possessions and approached the wolf, the pain in his ribs all but forgotten in the presence of the spirit guide.

"I am ready brother and will follow where you guide."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 8, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Anger and pride, good ? I agree with Snarrek, You are irritiating. Let me point out what I see as flawed in Your logic, miss Witch. You claim that anger is good ? Anger led Horde twice to defeat. Pride good ? Pride of one orc destroyed our old homeland. Pride of one man, if gossip is true, is destroying human homeland. Maybe next You will claim that magic is inherently harmless ?"

Little guy almost bursted hearing what seeress was speaking, it sounded almost like goblin-merchant heating up atmosphere before selling his stuff for double price. His cheeks were more darker, and redder in the meantime. He stared at the humaness, at Lekah and then stared back at the Green Witch, and he sat back with sulking expression and mumbled almost too quiet to hear.

"I apologise, miss, I overstept guest's rights. I'll pay my debt, whenever You will it."

And he shaked it off, and smiled mishiefvously. While feeding the crow with piece of meat.

"It mean that whatever You require of us, I'll do it for free. But You should reward my companions, and provide shelter for my ... prisoner. If I die during this mission, You should leave to Your brethen, miss Celia. I don't wish those under my responsibility to suffer."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 9, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And he shaked it off, and smiled mishiefvously. While feeding the crow with piece of meat.
> 
> "It mean that whatever You require of us, I'll do it for free. But You should reward my companions, and provide shelter for my ... prisoner. If I die during this mission, You should leave to Your brethen, miss Celia. I don't wish those under my responsibility to suffer."



The Green Witch laughs, “You see the world in such a small way even those facets that you see as flaws will drive you.  Your vices are just as important as your virtues.  You misunderstand, I will not be giving you riches, but your test and your test will grant you riches that you will need in your journey.  Indeed a powerful weapon against evil now rests in the hands of a beast most foul.”

“If you trust me then I shall give you the knowledge to find and best the beats known as the Blood Mauler,” the Green Witch replies.

*Greyhorn*

The wolf turns and starts walking, at a slow pace, turning every now and then to motion with its head to follow.  It says nothing and walks slowly across the plains of Mulgore.  The moons hanging high in the sky; Greyhorn follows the wolf for hours on their journey of silence until it pauses before a large stone with runes carved into its surface.

The silvery wolf howls to the night sky and sits before the stone.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 9, 2005)

Garrak seems disapproving of Groog's outburst, but holds his tongue.

"What is this Blood Mauler?" he asks the Green Witch.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 9, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin grinned evilly back to woman, seemingly forgetting about his fear in a fit of passion that goblins are known of.

"You aren't going to help us against undying Razormanes ? Cool. Do You know that Ventrue Co. is nearby Your dwelling ? Do You know what kind of guys the are ? Even Lekah was stepping warily around them. And they are worse than demons, in a way. Besides ... it is You who conjured us there. Without reward only I'll go, for I feel indebted. Snarrek ... it is his choice what he'll do and I wouldn't be suprised if he will go fight our real enemies. Ways of the Shamans are ... difficult to understand for me, their worldview is more alien to me than this of humans. 
So ... where is this what You want, how can I do that. And what will happen if I blew thing up. And I'll warn You, miss witch, that if this include lengthy journey I'll get back here later. I have very important matters on my head, like defending my home from undead and orc walock ... or worse even, one of orginal evil shamans from the Gul'dan's circle."

_Festy, Groog have Cha 8, he couldn't be nice.  _


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 9, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Goblin grinned evilly back to woman, seemingly forgetting about his fear in a fit of passion that goblins are known of.
> 
> "You aren't going to help us against undying Razormanes ? Cool. Do You know that Ventrue Co. is nearby Your dwelling ? Do You know what kind of guys the are ? Even Lekah was stepping warily around them. And they are worse than demons, in a way. Besides ... it is You who conjured us there. Without reward only I'll go, for I feel indebted. Snarrek ... it is his choice what he'll do and I wouldn't be suprised if he will go fight our real enemies. Ways of the Shamans are ... difficult to understand for me, their worldview is more alien to me than this of humans.
> So ... where is this what You want, how can I do that. And what will happen if I blew thing up. And I'll warn You, miss witch, that if this include lengthy journey I'll get back here later. I have very important matters on my head, like defending my home from undead and orc walock ... or worse even, one of orginal evil shamans from the Gul'dan's circle."
> ...



 The Green Witch hisses and her dark hair waves on its own, “Never speak that name in my house,” her eyes narrow slowly, “there is power in names, and some should be forgotten.”

She lets the words hang for a moment before she turns to Garrak, “The Blood Mauler, was an orc once… but was corrupted; now it is more beast then orc now, a creature of savage fury with great strength and power.  To slay the Blood Mauler is to prove your strength of nerves and blade… it sleeps usually but I fear that it has awakened… and soon it will gorge itself on fresh living flesh.  Seek out its lair and slay it, and you can have what treasures may lie within… one in particular you will need; the Fel Blade of An’Khresh.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2005)

Garrak nods solemnly, not having envisioned an easy path to gaining the strength needed to overcome the challenges ahead.

"Sounds as though this Fel Blade of An'Kresh could serve you well, Snarrek," he notes, interested in getting a look at the weapon.

_I know, I've seen Groog's stats, but Garrak hasn't.   _


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 10, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog gave her an grandmother of all raised eyebrows.

"O ... I didn't know You met him too. But, to my great relief, my uncle's friend saw him dying. At the hands of orcs, by order of Doomhammer. He and his clan were put to axe. Sleep tight, dead orcs stay dead ... I hope."

_I loathe Warcraft III wersion of events. Gul'dan had only two small clans at his disposal, and blaming him for all evil/failures that orcs wrought/suffered is simply ... not a thing honorable orc would do._ 

Upon hearing about Blood Mauler he sighed and started checking his weapons, whistling battlesong of Dragonmaw clan. 

"Miss Green Witch, do You want head of this orc ?"

Then he turned to Calia and smiled to her slightly.

"Well, I would like to hear Your advice, too, Miss Captain Knight. Did You fought orcs ... corrupted by sorcery ... before ?"

He said last line just to not piss off Garrak and Green Witch, wich would be unwise. This Blood Mauler sounded like ordinary Horde Grunt for him. All was simpler 10 years ago, when Gul'dan died and orcs ceased summoning demons ...


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> *Greyhorn*
> 
> The wolf turns and starts walking, at a slow pace, turning every now and then to motion with its head to follow.  It says nothing and walks slowly across the plains of Mulgore.  The moons hanging high in the sky; Greyhorn follows the wolf for hours on their journey of silence until it pauses before a large stone with runes carved into its surface.
> 
> The silvery wolf howls to the night sky and sits before the stone.




In the tranquility of their walk, the Rover lost track of everything around him save the silvery wolf that guided him until at long last it seemed their travel for the night was at a pause.

Approaching the rune covered stone, Greyhorn reached out with tentative fingers and traced the carved etchings.

"I have followed you brother, yet I am unsure of this. I have never learned to read the runes of my people..."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> “If you trust me then I shall give you the knowledge to find and best the beats known as the Blood Mauler,” the Green Witch replies.




Snarrek actually looks a little captivated by the tale of the blood mauler and the promise of riches and a potent named weapon in its hoard.

"*Tell me how to find this mauler. From the sounds of it, a worthy foe. We will see if he sings my praises in the spirit world*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 12, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek actually looks a little captivated by the tale of the blood mauler and the promise of riches and a potent named weapon in its hoard.
> 
> "*Tell me how to find this mauler. From the sounds of it, a worthy foe. We will see if he sings my praises in the spirit world*."



 “Indeed, slaying the Blood Mauler will be quite a feat for you all.  If you seek it out then you will find its lair to the east in a place that has been fouled by foul magic.  It is both demon and flesh, and if you fail it will consume you body and soul,” the Green Witch replies.

She pauses, “You will need all the luck you can muster, and technological toys you can build,” she grins.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 12, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Approaching the rune covered stone, Greyhorn reached out with tentative fingers and traced the carved etchings.
> 
> "I have followed you brother, yet I am unsure of this. I have never learned to read the runes of my people..."



The wolf speaks in the Tauren tongue, “Greyhorn, it is your time,” the wolf shifts slowly in shape till it stands taller then Greyhorn, it the ghostly figure of a Tauren chieftain.  The spirit focuses on Greyhorn with silvery eyes, “I am your ancestor, Greyhorn, and I have been chosen to guide you on your path.  You must go far on your journey.”

The Tauren spirit pauses, “Greyhorn, rest now, in the morning you will head out of Mulgore into the Barrens.  If you survive I will find you again.”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 12, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Demon ? You should tell that in the first place, witch. I need time to build something ... that would hurt demon. Do You have any alchemical ingredients ? Or alchemy isn't among disciplines studied by You ?"

Pure hatred vibrated in goblin's voice when Green Witch mentioned nature of the Blood Mauler. But he shaked his head and asked, in clearer tone.

"Do You know anything about ... Undying Qillboars ? Or masked fire-throwing orc who might be former servant of G ... You Know Who."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 13, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Demon ? You should tell that in the first place, witch. I need time to build something ... that would hurt demon. Do You have any alchemical ingredients ? Or alchemy isn't among disciplines studied by You ?"
> 
> Pure hatred vibrated in goblin's voice when Green Witch mentioned nature of the Blood Mauler. But he shaked his head and asked, in clearer tone.
> 
> "Do You know anything about ... Undying Qillboars ? Or masked fire-throwing orc who might be former servant of G ... You Know Who."



 The Green Witch just smiles, "I do not tarry in those disciplines, but the city of Crossroads is not far from here."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The wolf speaks in the Tauren tongue, “Greyhorn, it is your time,” the wolf shifts slowly in shape till it stands taller then Greyhorn, it the ghostly figure of a Tauren chieftain.  The spirit focuses on Greyhorn with silvery eyes, “I am your ancestor, Greyhorn, and I have been chosen to guide you on your path.  You must go far on your journey.”
> 
> The Tauren spirit pauses, “Greyhorn, rest now, in the morning you will head out of Mulgore into the Barrens.  If you survive I will find you again.”




Feeling foolish in the eyes of his ancestor, Greyhorn looked down towards the ground for a moment before raising them back to stare at the spirit before him.

"I will go as you command Great Spirit, but the Barrens are a vast place to wander with no direction. Where is the place you would have me go?"

_~Wherever it is I will make it there...I will not fail my ancestors~_


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> “Indeed, slaying the Blood Mauler will be quite a feat for you all.  If you seek it out then you will find its lair to the east in a place that has been fouled by foul magic.  It is both demon and flesh, and if you fail it will consume you body and soul,” the Green Witch replies.
> 
> She pauses, “You will need all the luck you can muster, and technological toys you can build,” she grins.




"*If cold iron can cleave its flesh then I am ready*." With a taloned claw Snarrek flicks the blade of his great axe, causing the blade to ring with a metallic tone.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 13, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Calm, folks. As much as I want to destroy demonspawn ... we have bigger responsibilities than seeking glory. Witch ... how destruction of the demon-orc would help us against army of unliving Razormanes ? Or how much it will close us to finding our True enemy, the masked orc. We have responsibilities for our village, that I wouldn't threw away. That I won't throw away !"

And agitated goblin proposed some melon to Celia to calm down, muttering something in his native tongue ... to quiet for anyone to understand. And he produced his gun and started checking it, calming slowly while whistling ... vulgar camp song, paladiness could guess that he was in human war-post. And, as usual, took what was worst ... as goblins often do.

_I'm ready to go. Anyone except me have feeling that Green Witch is playing "game" with Us ?_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 13, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Calm, folks. As much as I want to destroy demonspawn ... we have bigger responsibilities than seeking glory. Witch ... how destruction of the demon-orc would help us against army of unliving Razormanes ? Or how much it will close us to finding our True enemy, the masked orc. We have responsibilities for our village, that I wouldn't threw away. That I won't throw away !"
> 
> _I'm ready to go. Anyone except me have feeling that Green Witch is playing "game" with Us ?_



The Green Witch raises a brow, “The obvious enemy hides that which wishes to remain hidden and unmolested.  Do not worry about the undead, they will be defeated… but even their defeat is merely another layer in an intricate onion of lies.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 14, 2005)

An 'onion of lies', it was an imaginative term but made perfect sense to Garrak. Many layers had to be worked through to reach the core.

"Once we've organised ourselves and dealt with the Blood Mauler, I would wager we'd have a lot more experience under our belts to effectively deal with what else rears its ugly head," Garrak ponders aloud.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 14, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Feeling foolish in the eyes of his ancestor, Greyhorn looked down towards the ground for a moment before raising them back to stare at the spirit before him.
> 
> "I will go as you command Great Spirit, but the Barrens are a vast place to wander with no direction. Where is the place you would have me go?"
> 
> _~Wherever it is I will make it there...I will not fail my ancestors~_



 The spirit replies, "Head to the Barrens, if you survive your journey I will find you."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 14, 2005)

Snarrek turns to the goblin. "*I am ready either to fight the Mauler now or go get nahg and tell village of deaduns and humans. Goblin you need more gunk for your ear, it is still bleeding*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 15, 2005)

_What the hell is gunk ? _


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 16, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek turns to the goblin. "*I am ready either to fight the Mauler now or go get nahg and tell village of deaduns and humans. Goblin you need more gunk for your ear, it is still bleeding*."



 The Paladin nods her head, "I am in, if it means destroying evil."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 16, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin scrathed his ear, grinning and massaging his ribs that were all sore, as well as his bite wound were still very fresh. He stared at Celia and shaked his shoulders, before responding to troll.

"I think that our compatriots and neighbourns deserve to know who will raid them in nearby future. I mean, they expect big Razormane raid. Not swarm of undying. And I hope Talos is back from whatever forced him to leave, we migh need his might with us. You're right, Snarrek."

Then he turned to Green Witch and smiled mischiefvously.

"Oneday we shall play chess, miss. Feel invited to visit my smithy if You need anythig ... och, and bring gold if You want to buy something. Real, not leaves turned into it by sorcery. Thank You for Your hospitality, and watch bird ... it seems to ate too much, it's belly will be sore. Let's go back home, guys !"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 16, 2005)

Garrak thanks the Green Witch, paying her much respect for the food and wisdom she gave freely.

"Much work has been lain down before us. You could almost say we were being tested, in anticipation of greater things to come," he says to his colleagues, preapring for the trek back. 

"And Lady Celia, I don't take offense to being called a 'creature' or 'monster' or whatever, I just thought it was amusing to point out. Doesn't seem much different to me calling you a squishy pink-skin anyway," he explains to the paladin with a chuckle.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

Nodding his head and trusting that all will be revealed to him in its own time, Greyhorn speaks softly once more to the spirit guide.

"I shall leave at once for the Barrens. May the gaze of the ancestors guide my steps until I see you again."

Rising from the stone, Greyhorn leaves the clearing and begins heading towards the Barrens, as well as his destiny.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 16, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "And I hope Talos is back from whatever forced him to leave, we migh need his might with us. "




"*He went diving for pearls. Don't know how long that would take*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 16, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Pearls ? So we lost him ... last time he went, he was out for month."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 16, 2005)

The Green Witch listens and replies, “Do as you please, but hurry.  I will do what I can to fight the undead menace, hurry back to your village.  But heed my warning there are those that will betray, and those that will need your aid to bring them back from the darkness.  Of course my familiar could reach the village faster then any of you… and she is at your disposal if need be.”


----------



## Voadam (Sep 16, 2005)

"*Your bird can? Then we can go after the Mauler now*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 16, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Nodding his head and trusting that all will be revealed to him in its own time, Greyhorn speaks softly once more to the spirit guide.
> 
> "I shall leave at once for the Barrens. May the gaze of the ancestors guide my steps until I see you again."
> 
> Rising from the stone, Greyhorn leaves the clearing and begins heading towards the Barrens, as well as his destiny.



 Three days have passed…

Greyhorn is approaching the edge of Mulgore as the land turns from the lush green plains and giving way to the sun parched savannah of the Barrens.  As he continues along the path he sees a caravan of orcs making their way towards the Barrens as well, mighty kodos pulling large wagons of food stuffs and trade goods.

Overhead an eagle screeches as it soars through the sky.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 16, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Your bird can? Then we can go after the Mauler now*."



 Lekah grins, "Just think of the loot we could find and the glory for killing such a horrid beast.  I agree with Snarrek."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Approaching the caravan, Greyhorn hails them in greetings.

"As it seems we are travelling in the same direction, might I walk beside you and share the path?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2005)

"*What type of weapon is the Fell Blade?*"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 19, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"Thank You, miss. Birdie, ask people about captain Horga. He is leading the village."

Goblin packed his stuff, ready to dispatch.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 19, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*What type of weapon is the Fell Blade?*"



 “The blade is a large sword, created by dwarves of old,” Green Witch replies, “it was lost during the wars and came to rest amongst the victims of the Blood Mauler.”  She looks to the raven and it listens to Grog before taking flight.

She finally takes a seat, “You need not worry he will deliver the message just as you requested… so tell me Garrak, what has Mirlus taught you?”


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2005)

Snarrek nods as the witch tells him about the blade. Large and dwarvish sounds contradictory but he will look for the Blade after killing the Mauler.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2005)

"Aside from the shamanistic ways? His latest lesson to me was that power should not be avoided when it would be used for others' benefit, which is why I am here," Garrak said.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2005)

Snarrek snorts. The concept of using the good of a generic other as a motivator is foreign to him. Individuals he knows and his own interests and concepts of honor are far more important to him than "the good of others".


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 21, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Approaching the caravan, Greyhorn hails them in greetings.
> 
> "As it seems we are travelling in the same direction, might I walk beside you and share the path?"



A wolf raider approaches Greyhorn and pauses listening the Tauren speak, he replies “I see no harm in that, and you look stout enough that we could use a strong hand.  Come then, we are heading to Crossroads, you can go with us as far as that city.”

*Back at the home of the Green Witch*

The green Witch nods to Garrak, “Of course,” she brushes her delicate hair from her face, “well I am sure he had nothing but kind words to say of myself, he is wise in his own ways, perhaps a little too wise.”

She takes a sip of the wine that Groog presented to her earlier and she smiles, “I do enjoy this libation, and I thank you for the gift.  You may rest here this evening, no need to push yourselves any more then you must.”


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

"I have heard many in my tribe speak of the Crossroads, but this will be the first time that I have been there. I am Greyhorn, a Rover."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 22, 2005)

The long-eared and big tusked troll looks over the accomodations as he chomps on another rib.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 22, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

"I rested at this wonderful treat, miss. But I'm concerned that many hostile forces gathered around our small village and we don't have luxury of time. Let's vote.
I vote to go without more rest than we were given already by our generous host. Shaman Garrak ? Miss Lekah ? Warrior Snarrek ? Miss Celia ?"

And Groog returned to his disturbed meal, since little thievish bird went out.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2005)

Snarrek shrugs. "*I am ready now*."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 23, 2005)

"If my healing magics are going to be needed against this Blood Mauler, and I feel they will be, then I will need rest prior to fighting it as I can shape no more energies this day. I would appreciate resting now, as it means I am ready to assist in any future conflicts," Garrak states his case.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 23, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "If my healing magics are going to be needed against this Blood Mauler, and I feel they will be, then I will need rest prior to fighting it as I can shape no more energies this day. I would appreciate resting now, as it means I am ready to assist in any future conflicts," Garrak states his case.



 Lady Ravenheart nods, “As much as this business of your village sounds dire, I must agree with Garrak, I will need time to rest and gather my power for future trials.  I would like to rest, just long enough to be prepared.”

Lekah grins, “I am all for resting, but if you boys are in such haste,” she clucks, “I can oblige that as well.”

*Greyhorn*

Many days of slow journey pass as the merchant caravan comes into sight of the city of Crossroads.  Its large walls dominate the yellow savannah; thankfully no attacks from the centaurs as the caravan passes through the gates of the Crossroads.

The city, larger then anything Greyhorn is used too, it merges the styles of the Tauren with that of the Orc architecture.  The caravan chief, an old gray haired orc by the name of Gruthis approaches Greyhorn, “Well we made it to Crossroads, not sure of what you have planned to do here so far from Mulgore, but I bid you good travels.”

With that Greyhorn is left to his own devices in the city of the Crossroads.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 24, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

So we stay. Night. Yaawn !

And goblin put his black googles on, his Army's Boots released his tiny feet ... and he walked outside. There he was doing strange things with his knife ... until it turned into small tent.

I can fit small person, that won't snooze loudly !


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 25, 2005)

_Gonna assume then that you guys take a night to rest?_


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

Greyhorn looks around the Crossroads and tries to keep his composure as he takes in the sights all around him. Knowing he has few silvers in his coin pouch, he prays to the Earth Mother and his ancestors that the prices are not inflated too greatly.

Trying to appear as relaxed as his taunt nerves will allow him, Greyhorn heads towards an inn, and hopefully towards a hot meal before he renews his journey.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 25, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Greyhorn looks around the Crossroads and tries to keep his composure as he takes in the sights all around him. Knowing he has few silvers in his coin pouch, he prays to the Earth Mother and his ancestors that the prices are not inflated too greatly.
> 
> Trying to appear as relaxed as his taunt nerves will allow him, Greyhorn heads towards an inn, and hopefully towards a hot meal before he renews his journey.



 The inn is easily found, and instantly Greyhorn gets a feeling of corruption wash over him as a party of three Forsaken pass him into the inn.  The last to enter a woman glances at the Tauren with glowing yellow eyes that look out from a darkened hood.  The undead take a seat and the rest of the inn seems a lively place with live drum music from a gathering of trolls, with a female troll dancer and several orcs playing some kind of card game around a large table.

The atmosphere is for the most part wild, loud, and unrestrained.  The innkeep a Tauren with large horns approaches Greyhorn, “Welcome stranger, you looking for some rest?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 25, 2005)

_Rest it is._


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2005)

Snarrek shrugs and partakes more of the host's hospitality, settling in.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 26, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The inn is easily found, and instantly Greyhorn gets a feeling of corruption wash over him as a party of three Forsaken pass him into the inn.  The last to enter a woman glances at the Tauren with glowing yellow eyes that look out from a darkened hood.  The undead take a seat and the rest of the inn seems a lively place with live drum music from a gathering of trolls, with a female troll dancer and several orcs playing some kind of card game around a large table.
> 
> The atmosphere is for the most part wild, loud, and unrestrained.  The innkeep a Tauren with large horns approaches Greyhorn, “Welcome stranger, you looking for some rest?”




"While you honor the ancestors by offering me lodging, I must be leaving soon. However I would enjoy a meal to quiet my insides and drink to wash the road from my throat."

As his eyes roamed across the common room once more, Greyhorn tried not to stare at the Forsaken who had entered, but found he could not look away easily.  While he looked forward to the day he would be among the Ancestors, before him were those who had been recalled from the embrace of the Earth Mother.

_~Let me be away from this place soon...~_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "While you honor the ancestors by offering me lodging, I must be leaving soon. However I would enjoy a meal to quiet my insides and drink to wash the road from my throat."
> 
> As his eyes roamed across the common room once more, Greyhorn tried not to stare at the Forsaken who had entered, but found he could not look away easily.  While he looked forward to the day he would be among the Ancestors, before him were those who had been recalled from the embrace of the Earth Mother.
> 
> _~Let me be away from this place soon...~_



The innkeeper smiles, “May your ancestors be praised,” he leaves and gets Greyhorn a meal and drink for a mere seven copper coins.  The meal is enough to sustain the large Tauren for now although the strange sights around him serve little to put the scout at ease.  Crossroads is alive with alien sights, sounds, and scents not found in his native Mulgore.

Everything seems so fast paced, there is little ritual, only action, the pursuit of commerce for its own ends devoid of any spiritual attachment.

As he wanders the streets searching for what it is he must find, he hears a howl in the distance, a piercing howl of urgency.  When he takes a moment to look for the sound he spots the silver wolf amidst the hapless denizens and visitors to the city; it howls once again and takes off at a run towards the horizon.

*The Party Rests*

Garrak has a strange dream…

[sblock] It is the dead of night, he is alone on the rocks just outside of Kurga’s Stand, the moon is full and a brilliant red.  To his right sits the Green Witch, on his left sits Mirlus.  The waters of the sea reflect the image of the moon.

Mirlus speaks, “Do not trust the half-kin witch; her magic is foul, and she seeks to pervert you to her own ends.”

The Green Witch speaks, “You are touched by the spirits in a way I shall never know, use your wisdom to discern what is foul and what is right.  An innocent life depends on your strength.”

Garrak feels himself falling then, for a long time before he lands softly on his feet, standing before a silver wolf.  The wolf howls…[/sblock]

A piercing howl shatters the sleep of the party and they find themselves sleeping under a tree, with no sign of the abode that was the Green Witch’s home.  Lady Ravenheart looks perturbed but says nothing gathering her wits.  No one is quite sure what happened in the night during your sleep but you feel refreshed, a large bowl of fruit and bread sits nearest Groog, while a large jug of water sits near Snarrek.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 27, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog stared from his tent on suprised looking people and grinned to them.

"Yo kittens! Garrak, was she half-orc like Garona ?"

And to Celia Ravenheart:

"Human Common:[sblock]Good morning, miss knight ! Why such expression ? Sorceresr are fickle by the very nature of their ... way.[/sblock]"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Groog stared from his tent on suprised looking people and grinned to them.
> 
> "Yo kittens! Garrak, was she half-orc like Garona ?"
> 
> ...



Celia smiles, though forced in common...

[sblock] “I am fine, I am just not used to such changes, masters of the arcane are no different among the orcs then they are among my people.  She looked much softer then most orcs I know, perhaps she was a half-breed… I have heard of such things before.”

She hefts her massive warhammer over her shoulder and cracks her neck with a stretch, “I think we know what we must do though… and for you I have a task.  Teach me the tongue of the orcs, I would much like to learn from the faith healer Garrak, his demeanor is different then what I have grown accustomed to seeing in orcs.”[/sblock]
The human womans speaks in the unknown tongue once more, looking at Garrak with her massive warhammer over her shoulder.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 27, 2005)

"*Hmmpf*!" Snarrek sniffs the water in the jug then packs it up with his stuff, getting ready to go.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Hmmpf*!" Snarrek sniffs the water in the jug then packs it up with his stuff, getting ready to go.



 Lekah crouches running her fingers through the dirt, “Hmm… where did _witch_ go,” she looks to Snarrek, “I am beginning to lose my taste for magic, always mysterious it is.  Give me cold steel and a strong arm to that any day.  Groog is the pink one ready for travel?”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 27, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog smirked to Lekah and said with mishiefvousness dripping from his tongue.

"Lekah, pinkie is ready ... and she wants to *talk* with our Shaman. Well ... he is big and impressive, what do Ya think of her taste, miss scout ? My ... voodoo is almost ready."

He pulled something on his small tent and with terrible noises it packed itself back. Later he took his army's backpack and donned his boots, making humaness wait. And inspired by some eviltry he yelled at orc shaman, laugh vibrating in his voice ... obviously he is joking.

"Garrak ! Shall I tell her that Ya have jealous fiancee ?"

And he turned to humaness, with raised eyebrow. And serious expression on his face, before he started piling food left by Green Witch. Somehow he managed to pack it up in his cape, and looks now encumbranced like mule. Still it seems to not impede goblin much ...

"Human Common: [sblock]Do You have gold ? Or in the worst case ... silver ? We can chat on the way, trolls are impatient. So am I. I shall be at village, helping to reinforce defenses ... not running around after meaningless glory.[/sblock]"

He spoke to her with facial expression indicating he asks her about money.

"Let's go !"

_Guys ... imagine that she asked Groog to do something for free !_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Groog smirked to Lekah and said with mishiefvousness dripping from his tongue.
> 
> "Lekah, pinkie is ready ... and she wants to *talk* with our Shaman. Well ... he is big and impressive, what do Ya think of her taste, miss scout ? My ... voodoo is almost ready."



Lekah raises a brow, “I care little what that pink fleshed whore wants, the sooner we bleed her, the better off we be, I say.  You really think she is on our side,” she hisses, “she is a viper in our nest, and in my experience viper’s tend to bite… but what kills you is the poison.”


			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And he turned to humaness, with raised eyebrow. And serious expression on his face, before he started piling food left by Green Witch. Somehow he managed to pack it up in his cape, and looks now encumbranced like mule. Still it seems to not impede goblin much ...
> 
> "Human Common: [sblock]Do You have gold ? Or in the worst case ... silver ? We can chat on the way, trolls are impatient. So am I. I shall be at village, helping to reinforce defenses ... not running around after meaningless glory.[/sblock]"
> 
> ...



*Groog*
[sblock]“I have gold,” Celia replies, “enough to sustain me even in this barbarous locale.  Will I have need of spending my personal wealth, if so then let me know, I don’t have much but I believe I have enough to sustain myself.”[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 27, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Yo kittens! Garrak, was she half-orc like Garona ?"




Garrak simply nods, looking a little dumbfounded just after waking up. He looks around, seemingly startled about something and possibly looking for whatever it was.



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The human womans speaks in the unknown tongue once more, looking at Garrak with her massive warhammer over her shoulder.




Garrak shrugs, looking slightly disappointed.

"A pity, but it seems we can no longer speak to each other, at least until I have mastered the blessings which could overcome such a barrier," he replies, half expecting Groog to translate.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "Garrak ! Shall I tell her that Ya have jealous fiancee ?"




The shaman smiles, somewhat amused by the goblin's humour.

"No need, pinkskins don't really strike my fancy. Perhaps if she was greener she'd have a chance, maybe," Garrak replies with a chuckle, "I'll be back in a few minutes."

With that, Garrak goes and finds a quiet spot for himself. He takes some time to perform his daily prayers, honouring the ancestors, the Earth Mother, and the elements.

_Great deeds have been etched into our fates. May I have the resolution and strength to support my worthy colleagues, and should I ever fail, may someone capable take my place...

And the human woman. Her presence is cryptic, but must be the Earth Mother's will. I pray she fulfills her own objectives without bringing harm to our peoples._

He returns to the others soon enough, and his things are shortly packed.

"I am ready," he says, a new and invigorated gleam in his eye.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I am ready," he says, a new and invigorated gleam in his eye.




Snarrek stretches his lanky green limbs, cricks his neck from side to side then hefts his axe.

"*Good. Lekah great scout. Lekah lead way. Shaman, can tell whether witch food or water is magik*?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 28, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek stretches his lanky green limbs, cricks his neck from side to side then hefts his axe.
> 
> "*Good. Lekah great scout. Lekah lead way. Shaman, can tell whether witch food or water is magik*?"



 Lekah glares at the human and then nods to Snarrek, “Of course, we should get moving,” she moves gracefully ahead to scout while the rest of the party falls into step and heads out.  She heads to the east towards the lair of the Blood Mauler…

Celia watches the troll huntress go and then follows, there is no anger in her face but she is cautious.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 28, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin spared one glance for Snarrek and spoke calmly to troll warrior.

So what ? We ate her food and drinks yesterday. She certainly wishes us to kill demon-orc ... I wonder why ? Perhaps he killed her family or something. Lead us miss Lekah.

Groog produced cactus apple from the package of foods and started chewing on it while translating shaman's reply to the warrior humaness. And added his own comment.

Human Common:
[sblock]You know, miss Celia ... I'm curious why are You so disliking goblins. We're nicer than anyone. And honestly desire gold above all else. What would You propose in return, if I will teach You inter-Hordish ? My orcish accent is terrible, and human speaking orc tongue sounds like litte baby. Bad throatbuild I think. From wich kingdom You come here ? Maybe my cousin-of-a-buddy might send letter of Your situation ... I feel bad, being responsible for someone twice my height. And humans aren't known for their sincererity ... like orcs. 
I'm cautious and slightly worried, not blaming You for black sheeps among Your brethen. [/sblock]

_He follows when Lekah moves her green ... feet._


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Goblin spared one glance for Snarrek and spoke calmly to troll warrior.
> 
> So what ? We ate her food and drinks yesterday. She certainly wishes us to kill demon-orc ... I wonder why ? Perhaps he killed her family or something. Lead us miss Lekah.




"*Goblin, Snarrek knew dinner was majik. Snarrek ate anyway. Snarrek not afraid of majik or majik user. Remember majick piggie in village raid. Snarrek have big axe for majik users. Is better know if food allows talk. Then save it for need. Is better know if water heals. Not use it for soup then. Witch not tell about dinner majik last night, she not tell about water majik now? Snarrek not know about this water. Witch not say many things*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 29, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin scrathed his shoulder, nearby the place where zombie bite him yesterday, walking. 

Good point, warrior. But I doubt she did that. Apple tastes normally. And she is, judging by her speech manner, one of those beliving that ingorance is a bliss.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> one of those beliving that ingorance is a bliss.




"*Is annoying. And when walking into hunter like Lekah's trap, is deadly*."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 29, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Good. Lekah great scout. Lekah lead way. Shaman, can tell whether witch food or water is magik?*"




Garrak nods, and calls upon a small blessing.

_Detect Magic_

"I will focus my concentration, and then be able to answer your question," he explains, taking a short while to find sources of magic nearby and focusing on their locations.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 29, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Garrak nods, and calls upon a small blessing.
> 
> _Detect Magic_
> 
> "I will focus my concentration, and then be able to answer your question," he explains, taking a short while to find sources of magic nearby and focusing on their locations.



 Garrak puts his spell into motion and then sees the world through eyes that can perceive the strands of magic both arcane and divine.  To his enhanced senses he can see that the food is not magical in anyway… but he senses magic on Lekah, strands of magic attached to her leather jerkin.  There is also magic attached to the massive warhammer the paladin carries on her shoulder.

_Plus any other magical items the party may have themselves._


----------



## Voadam (Sep 30, 2005)

Snarrek's cloak that he wrapped over his form as he pressed through the razormane's magical fire is revealed as magical to the orc's sight as well.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 30, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Unsuprisingly, there is nothing magical about goblin. Maybe except mystery about how such tiny guy can carry so much ?

_WoW Tinkers are funny. _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 30, 2005)

"The food doesn't have any magic tied into it," Garrak confirms, though the results don't really matter to him either way.

He shoulders his backpack, and waits for Lekah to lead the way.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2005)

Snarrek nods and then follows Lekah's lead, his powerful legs keeping pace with everybody despite the encumbering spiked armor he wears.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 3, 2005)

The troll scout bounds ahead blazing a trail through the savannah as the sun comes to blaze high in the sky, she takes short breaks to allow the party to stay in sight of her.  Overhead the party can see a zeppelin sailing through the sky, by noon.

Lekah takes a short break near a small oasis for lunch, and waves for the party to come close.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2005)

Snarrek proceeds quietly to see what Lekah has found.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 3, 2005)

Garrak welcomes a break from travel, eager to recuperate to make the rest of the trip easier.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 3, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin joins in and gives Lehak an apple.

Yeach ?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 3, 2005)

Lekah takes the apple and takes a large bite out of it and then points into the distance, where one can see several huts put up and horse-like figures.  Lekah looks back to the party, “Centaurs, I am not sure how many, but they will be quite difficult to avoid; but I don’t suggest attacking them head on either…”

She grins, “As glorious as that would be,” she rubs Snarrek’s shoulder, “they have the numbers…”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 4, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

We can speak to them, and ally against Blood Mauler. I'm sure they know him. Just look mean and dangerous, but not too provoking ... and they will go their way. Cousin of a cousin was trading with centaurs ... what did he speak of them ... umm.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2005)

Snarrek looks over the half beasts appraisingly. "*Leg bones look thin, could break them easily if fight. Fight, not fight, Snarrek is ready*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 4, 2005)

Lekah speaks, “Well if we do speak with them then I volunteer the goblin to speak for us, that way if things go sour…” she smirks, “not that I would think you would fail at brokering a deal, little goblin.”

Celia listens although she has no idea what is being said and focuses more on the centaurs in the distance.  Lekah looks back to the encampment, “I say we go around, but it will add more time to our journey, we can press through and maybe even avoid detection… but that is doubtful.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 5, 2005)

"Circling around may add time to our journey, but do we have the time to hack our way through centaurs? I would prefer not to make deals with them, their kind has long plagued our Tauren brothers and it was part of our agreement to help the Tauren against the centaurs," Garrak says, explaining his position.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2005)

"*Always have time for hacking*." Snarrek says with a feral grin as he shifts his grip on his large axe slightly. "*But no problem following Lekah around centaurs*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 5, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

We don't have time to waste. I remebered what cousin of a cousin said about the centaurs. Avoid, they are like orc who's tusks are aching.

And he smiled at Lekah showing her his golden teeth. And said sweetly.

Did You thought about that that centaurs would take such approach as a sign of weakness ? And slaughter You ? 

And goblin started marching straigh into centaur village proudly, with nose raised high and gun resting easily on his shoulder. He stared at paladiness and smiled, warmer than to Lekah.

Human Common:
[sblock] Miss Celia, did You thought trough my proposal ? You don't have to pay me with extact gold. I can see that You know how to wield hammer ... and it mean You could repay me by helping in my smithy. Back home. It's fair deal ... and please don't attack centaurs, nor show any sign of fear. Preferably show no emotions.  [/sblock]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 6, 2005)

Celia looks a little surprised and speaks…

[sblock] “Payment… I suppose I can help you around your workshop,” she replies before frowning slightly, “and I am not afraid, nor shall I show fear to these wretched smelly creatures.”[/sblock]

Celia follows the goblin, her mighty hammer over her shoulder.  The goblin gets about twenty paces before a six centaurs come rushing towards the party.  They come within fifteen feet and pause, the largest of them, a muscled brute with quite the stench calls forward in Low Common, “You must be foolish to tread these lands, speak your business or we will skin you all alive!”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 6, 2005)

With a grunt of displeasure Garrak gets to his feet once more. He lets the goblin do the talking, and rests his hands on his hips impatiently. His axe is close at hand on his belt however, should it be required.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2005)

Snarrek follows the goblin, if there is to be a fight Snarrek will be in the thick of it. At the centaur's threat Snarrek grins a big tusked sneer.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 6, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin stared back fiercely at the centaur, and spatted calm and weighted words at him. 

I have business with Your chief, centaur. And don't provoke my troll bodyguard, he's hungry.

And he smiled slightly, behaving in bold ... but not insuliting manner. Fully knowing that centaurs will attack on the slightest sign of weakness, but these brutes respect strength. Spirit or flesh, it doesn't matter. Just like more stupid orcs. So Grood just stood there, standing patiently and chewing slowly piece of bread ... as if possessing whole time in the world.

_Heh, I'm hoping I didn't judged them wrongly. Since chief himself couldn't lower his standing by reciving visitors ... he sended most troublesome upstart, maybe. Guys, what do You think of getting centaur guide ? More bloodthirsty than band of Scarlet Crusaders ... 

*DM*, Groog readies action ... shooting action.   _


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 6, 2005)

The centaur scowls, “Chief will not see the likes of you, goblin.  You are a fool to believe that you bring anything of value to our lord’s table.  He is the ruler of all that you see before you, he crushes orcs and tauren with ease; he rains death on our enemies.  You who bring nothing… unless you bring slaves,” he looks over Lekah and the human with a sneer.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2005)

Snarrek's eyes harden at the centaur's words and he cricks his neck from side to side. Rage bubbles right beneath the surface ready to erupt.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 7, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog grinned to the brute, letting him see all his golden and pointy teeth.

You are challenging Your chief, to decide who he will meet and who he will not meet ? Don't try my patience anymore ... or I'll let trolls to ate Your thin bones as an aperitif. Your chief should decide if he'll met us and speak about wakening of Blood Mauler. And Razormanes on the warpath. Not someone like You.

He then spoke quietly to Lekah, then to paladiness.

Orcish:
Do You think that baked properly, this usurper could be fed to dogs without making them puke ? It may even humour Centaur Chief.

Human Common:
[sblock]Redhead ... if combat erupts ... back up Shaman, he isn't as tough as trolls. And won't attack You on slightest provocative move. And You seem to like him.
Did he sounded slightly envious ?[/sblock]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 7, 2005)

The centaur spits and then speaks, “Hmmph, follow me then goblin, bring your slaves as well.  The chieftain will make his decision about how to best deal with you wretches,” he says turning, the rest of the centaurs taking up positions around the party.

They take you into the camp, a smelly wretched place, showing you to an open air shelter with an animal skin overhead to provide some shade from the hot sun.  The party is left under guard while the leader fetches the “chieftain”.

Lekah laughs, “Well this is better then dying I suppose.  To think we are slaves is amusing, but I will only go along with this plan for so long before I gut someone.”

Celia finally replies to Groog…

[sblock] “Like him…” she looks to the orc, “I admire his honor and spiritual strength, it is a mere curiosity is all, this is the first time I have ever actually spoken to one, not counting a war cry.  Let’s focus on surviving this current situation, Master Groog.  I fear we are in the mouth of the lion…”[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 8, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Orcish:
> Do You think that baked properly, this usurper could be fed to dogs without making them puke ? It may even humour Centaur Chief.




[orc]"The only good way to cook a centaur is with a rain of flaming arrows,"[/orc] the orc proposed, [orc]"Hehe, and I wouldn't feed them to dogs, other centaurs perhaps, but not dogs."[/orc]

When they entered the centaur camp Garrak was starting to look frustrated.

[orc]"To think that you've managed to talk our way into the centre of their camp, Groog. It pains me to think that killing their leader isn't an option with the other pressing matters we must deal with. It pains me further that we are interacting with these centaur with words rather than steel,"[/orc] the orc explained.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 8, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

_Orcish:_
Bwa, Ha, Ha ! Did You heard of Goblin Rockets ? I saw plans for building one big as seekwoi tree. This one would make a splendid BOOM ! Not that I won't mind having my own Zeppelin. To bomb enemies from reasonable distance.

_I hope eveybody greenskinned here know orcish.  _  

And he smiled understandingly to Celia, while giving piece of bread to each party memeber, starting with himself. He smiled nicely to Lekah.

_Wery Shoddy Trollish:_
How do Ye find weather ? And don't worry ... centaurs of the lower rank belong to those of bigger rank. Like goblin cartel. Guess why I prefer to risk my neck with impatient orcs and trolls ? I need space to breath ... and You are giving me some. Feel free to gut anyone who will challenge You. But do it impressively enough to sh** scare them for good. I belive that You will devise something cruel enough to impress even bloodthirsty, mad centaurs.

Then he turned to Garrak again. Smiling from ear to ear, wich make him look almost like if his face was to split.

_Orcish:_
Well, Young shaman ... as You can see, words can cut as good as axe. But stay ready ... chieftain will be more difficult nut to crack.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 8, 2005)

_Give you guys time to discuss your next chain of events... plus I will be away from internet access for up to 2 weeks  but I should pop on intermittently..._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 12, 2005)

The centaurs so far have kept the party waiting for nearly 30 minutes under guard...

Lekah scowls, "This waiting is making me slightly nervous... I wonder if that is intentional..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 12, 2005)

Garrak nods, "They will make us wait as long as they think it will take."

The thought of dying in a centaur camp when grander deeds were required of him made Garrak angry. Groog had led them into a situation Garrak had no love for, he longed to make the lands surrounding where he lived safe, but he felt dealing with the centaurs was not an effective means of eliminating the threat they posed.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 12, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

It is, Lekah. Chieftain is showing us how unimportant we are compared to him. I doubt they'll attack outright, they would do it earlier. But stay on guard.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 13, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> It is, Lekah. Chieftain is showing us how unimportant we are compared to him. I doubt they'll attack outright, they would do it earlier. But stay on guard.



 Lekah growls, “I think they are just planning how to kill us, maybe we should offer them the human as a slave… surely they could find a use for some pink skinned whore.”

Celia stands watching the entrance, though her poise and posture show she is ready for attack at any given notice.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 14, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog's eyebrows narrowed when he stared coldly into the distance, reminding something. And goblin almost snarled at this sudden flashback. Then he turned to the party.

OK, who is tired of waiting ?

And to Celia.

Human Common:
[sblock]Are You tired of waiting as much as trolless ? Wanna go our way without local guide ? Ach and orc word for danger is ...[/sblock]

Orcish:
... Danger.

He looked on the rest and made peaceful gesture. While checking his splinter gun.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 14, 2005)

Garrak's stance didn't change. His hand rested on his hip, merely inches away from his axe handle. He had been ready, and he will continue to be. He glanced about the group, determining which angle wasn't being watched, and moved his attention there.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 14, 2005)

There is a commotion outside the holding area, and then a procession of eight centaurs approach.  They part to allow the chieftain to com forward.  He is large and muscular with many scars across his frame and a head dress of bones and feathers atop his brow.

The chieftain snarls, “So this is the goblin that brings me slaves, these slaves look damaged to me.  What other business do you bring to my camp, and do try and stay your hand, we outnumber you, and my men are strong warriors.”

*Groog*

[sblock] “I am ready, there are nine here plus hidden archers positioned in case we  attack.  The chieftain will show no fear… but he is afraid…”[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 14, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Showing no sign of fear, goblin raised an eyebrow in mildly curious expression.

Where is this liar ? This wretch tried to decide for You, and now it pretends to speak in my name ? All of them are my warriors.

Cold anger started to rise in goblin's tone while his eyes moved coldly over the lesser centaurs, and suddenly he changed his tone while speaking to chief, something like grudging respect appeared in it.

I were passing by, and remembering one pitiful slave's tale of Your strength and cunning ... I decided to visit You, Chief. There is unrest in razormane grounds. Stupid pigs moved against my Chief of Orc Chiefs, Thrall. He'll crush them like bugs, just like You do with Your enemies. Like all great chiefs do. 
Thus ... I'm going to reveal to You my goal, that You already know in Your wisdom ... it is nothing about slaves or attacking Your tribe. 
It is about putting to the blade one traitor. 
Chief of Chiefs, Great Thrall ... wants a cup made of the skull of Blood Mauler. 
I want it's death ... traitors have no right to breathe in my eyes.

And he smiled respectfully to the Centaur Chieftain.

So ... great Chief, what other lies this ... slave of Yours told, too ? If You wish ... I could allow one of my women-warriors to entertain Your eyes by showing him his rightful place. I would just ... kill him.

Then he looked around, as if seeing archers and spoke again to the Chief. Nodding with respectful manner, while staring at the other centaurs as if they were unimportant ... and at the muscular brute who greeted them earlier, as if he were bug to crush under foot.

Archers ? Clever, just like I expected from real chief. 
But let me repeat again. I'm here not to destroy Your tribe. Not this I were ordered by Chief of Chiefs.

_Hehe ... I sincirely hope I won't have to fight full blown Centaur to prove my worth in the eyes of the Chief. And even more that noone will tell Thrall what Groog is lying here. Not that I wouldn't send Warchief cup of the skull of the Blood Mauler._


----------



## Voadam (Oct 17, 2005)

Snarrek looks over the centaurs, gauging the level to swing his greataxe so as to cleave through thin equine shin bones.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 18, 2005)

The centaur chieftain turns his gaze to the “offending” underling and a glimmer of an idea passes his eyes.  The chieftain turns his scarred face to Groog, “I like the idea of battle, this one has aspirations for ‘greatness’, perhaps it is time that he proves he is worthy of greatness.  Choose your champion goblin and if he survives battle with Garok then I will allow you safe passage through my lands, if he fails, then you will forfeit your lives.”

The chieftain glowers, “Is that satisfactory?”


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2005)

Snarrek grins, exposing more of his large tusks. The jungle troll openly evaluates the centaur champion.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2005)

"*A challenge of mortal combat?*" the troll's grin becomes a wide tusked smile. "*Snarrek could use another servant in spirit world*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 19, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Settled, then. But give our host some sort of entertainment, Snarrek.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2005)

Snarrek tosses his cloak back so that the large spikes on his dark armor are prominently displayed as he strides confidently forward. His eyes burn into those of the centaur as he swings his axe around to loosen his muscles. The urge to fight surges within him as he stares down his large opponent. Snarrek looks ready to unleash his fury upon the insulting beast.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 19, 2005)

The chieftain nods, “Then it is settled the troll, Snarrek, shall challenge Garok for your freedom.  If he wins you may travel freely having proven your strength to my people; but if Garok wins then your heads are mine.”

Garok laughs, “I will kill him.”

“See that you do,” the chieftain says, “the duel begins at dusk, prepare yourself Snarrek.”

The party is left to sit in the holding area till dusk.  Lekah grins to Snarrek, “That centaur is weak and a fool, kill him and you shall earn even more of my favor,” she runs her fingers softly along Snarrek’s muscles.

Celia speaks to Groog…

[sblock] “So what is the plan Master Groog, it looks like some deal was struck… and from what I saw words were passed between the man-troll, Snarrek and a centaur… to what ends?”[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 20, 2005)

[orc]"I guess one centaur will have to do,"[/orc] Garrak says, once the challenge has been organised, [orc]"All this waiting is losing us travel time, however.[/orc]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 20, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Human Common:
[sblock]Troll will kill someone at dusk and we won't have to slaughter all centaurs. Enjoy the show ... imagine that this is knightly duel ... from the time when humans didn't had iron yet. And were as savage as orcs are now. Snarrek's oponent is competitor to chieftain's position and for free passage we'll have to deal with him. Don't interfere, our troll is mighty warrior. But remember one thing, Lekah ... trolless dislikes You already. Don't smile at him or anything. Trolls are temperamental lot. And Snarrek is Berserker. He drinked these goblin potions devised during second war ... and they driven him even crazier than usual. But he is loyal ally.[/sblock]

Then he smiled to Snarrek nastily. Seemingly eager to see his powerful friend in combat ... while not being busy to keep himself alive.

We'll prepare campfire for You, so You could eat his heart afterwards ... if he will show himself worth anything.  

Trollish, with laughable accent:
Sorry that I robbed You of pleasure of slaughtering everyone in camp, we don't have enough time ... maybe later.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 20, 2005)

Dusk comes…

The party is brought out although under guard to a dueling circle 20 feet across in a rough circle in the dirt.  The centaurs beat their drums and howl some chant getting them worked up for the bloodshed ahead.  The chieftain lounges between two females of his species as his champion stands to his right holding a crude yet effective cleaving sword in one hand and a steel shield with the skull of an orc stuck to a point.

Garok trots forward and beats his shield with a fury, his face is painted in red stripes and his muscles bulge thickly under his swarthy skin.  Garok turns to his tribe and roars, the tribe roars back quite loudly.

Lekah purrs into Snarrek’s ear, “Win this challenge, and I shall reward you in ways you cannot imagine,” she says playfully.

Celia simply nods to Groog intent to watch this battle play out, but also intent to fight her way out if it comes to that.

Garok turns to the chieftain, “Father I shall not fail you,” he says in Low Common, “tonight I shall prove myself your successor!”


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2005)

Snarrek tosses off his cloak and steps into the ring. The troll's muscles ripple beneath his sleek green skin as he lifts his axe and sets himself into a ready position, preparing for the imminent rush of combat. With the pounding of the drums his heart starts to pump more blood throughout his system and as his eyes focus on his opponent the hatred for this centaur who would kill him and enslave his woman begins to fill the troll, pounding out all other considerations but to strike down the arrogant beast.

"*Garok! I challenge you to mortal combat.*" he snarls in low common.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 21, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek tosses off his cloak and steps into the ring. The troll's muscles ripple beneath his sleek green skin as he lifts his axe and sets himself into a ready position, preparing for the imminent rush of combat. With the pounding of the drums his heart starts to pump more blood throughout his system and as his eyes focus on his opponent the hatred for this centaur who would kill him and enslave his woman begins to fill the troll, pounding out all other considerations but to strike down the arrogant beast.
> 
> "*Garok! I challenge you to mortal combat.*" he snarls in low common.



_*Initiative:* Snarrek 9, Garok 9; Snarrek has the highest Dexterity so he goes first!_

Garok turns to face Snarrek and raises his blade and shield high and roars, “I accept your challenge troll!  The honor of taking your head will be mine this night!  I pray that you prove yourself a worthy foe, if so I will consume your heart’s blood to honor your passing.”

Garok then takes his place ten feet across from Snarrek…


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 21, 2005)

Garrak eyed Garok cautiously. He didn't trust centaurs.

[orc]"Groog, can you ask Celia whether she can check the immediate area for magic? I'm worried that Garok may be using an unfair advantage, but I only asked for one magic-sight blessing and I used it this morning,"[/orc] the shaman explains.

"They underestimate you, Snarrek. Show them their mistake," Garrak told his trollish ally, confident of victory.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2005)

As soon as Garok accepts the challenge and takes his place Snarrek leaps to the attack, a fraction quicker than the centaur. His blood pumping pure adrenaline a howling war cry erupts from the leaping troll as he lashes out with his great axe. With a great clash the battle is joined!

[a five foot step forward puts the centaur within my five foot reach so I do not draw an AoO. Rage and attack, +11, d12+9 x3]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 21, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

I doubt so, Master Garrak. But better be safe than sorry.

And Groog translated everything orc shaman wanted to paladiness.

_Ready Action_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 21, 2005)

Celia nods and whispers a prayer as silently as she can, watching the combat commence.  Snarrek moves forward, his rage boiling over as his mighty weapon slices through the air.  But the centaur champion is no fool and parries the attack with his shield!  

Garok presses his slight advantage, pushing the mighty swing away, the cleaver slices through the air, but Snarrek parries the attack with his axe!  The combat is joined as the two warriors take each other’s measure!

_Snarrek rolls a 14 total and misses while Garok also gets a 14 and misses!  Neither has taken any damage; and it is now *Round 2* with Snarrek having the turn of attack!_

Celia whispers to Groog…

[sblock] “The shield is magical, and their may be an enchantment on the centaur, but I cannot fathom what it could be… my knowledge of magic properties is limited.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2005)

Snarrek swings his axe around in a vicious blow aimed at the centaur's side. Disdaining his own protection the troll presses aggresively to land a blow and draw first blood.

[+11, d12+9 x3]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 22, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog smiled to Celia thankfully and stared hard at Garrak.

Shield is sorcerous, Shaman. Ready Yourself ... on any signs of treachery.

Kill him Snarrek ! Tear his flesh from the bones ! Disarm him of this fancy shield if You want to keep it ! Break his spear ! SNARREK BERSERKER ! Yay !


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 22, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek swings his axe around in a vicious blow aimed at the centaur's side. Disdaining his own protection the troll presses aggresively to land a blow and draw first blood.
> 
> [+11, d12+9 x3]



_Snarrek rolls a 24 and does 21 points of damage!_

Snarrek scores first blood with a powerful swing of his axe catching the softer bare flank of the centaur warrior.  Gorak grits his teeth, and prepares to chop into Snarrek when he reverses his swing and pulls away his blade disarming Snarrek in one smooth motion!

The mighty great axe goes flying from his hands and lands five feet to his right!  The centaur stays focused ready to press his advantage… The Centaur takes a five step placing himself right on top of where Snarrek’s mighty weapon lies…

_Gorak rolls a 22, and Snarrek got a 21, Snarrek can see that the cleaving sword is quite adept at disarming weapons… then he makes a five foot adjustment to place himself as an obstacle to getting the weapon back, no AoO was incurred for the Disarm.

*Round 3*

Now Snarrek’s turn…_


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 22, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

*STRANGLE HIM, TROLL !!!*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 23, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Shield is sorcerous, Shaman. Ready Yourself ... on any signs of treachery.




A magic shield. It was acceptable in Garrak's eyes as it was probably a piece of equipment the centaur would carry at any regular point in time. This didn't stop him from scowling when Snarrek was disarmed however. The move felt dirty, a suitable tactic for a centaur, but Garrak couldn't protest.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 25, 2005)

With lightning quick reflexes Snarrek will snatch up his axe from under the centaur and whirl around to brutally chop into Garok if he can.

[move action pick up weapon provoking AoO then attack action +11, d12+9 x3].

If the centaur's positiong prevents him from getting his axe, Snarrek will charge into the centaur, ducking his shoulder and goring his wounded opponent with the iron spikes of his armor then spring back a step to await his foe's countercharge 

[attack action with armor spikes +11, d6+6 x2, followed by five foot step back not drawing an AoO]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 27, 2005)

_Picking up an item draws an AoO, Gorak rolls a 29, a critical threat and then rolls a 25 for a critical strike that does 17 points of damage!_

Snarrek reaches down and snatches up his great axe, but Gorak takes the opportunity to bring his chopping blade down on Snarrek’s shoulder!  The blade bites deep into his flesh through his armor, but Snarrek returns the favor with a vicious slash of his own axe but the centaur is able to black the blow the nearly mortal blow with his shield!

_Snarrek rolls a 20 but misses once more!_

Gorak presses his advantage and chops his blade into Snarrek’s exposed side.  The blade cuts through to the flesh drawing more blood from the raging troll!  The tribe cheers at the sudden change in momentum of the fight!

_Gorak rolls a 24 and does 8 more points of damage, for a total of 25 this round!  Now Snarrek’s turn for *Round 4*_


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2005)

Axe back in hand and once more fully upright the troll lashes out trading blow for blow as blood pours fourth from both combatants' wounds. Axe beats upon shield and sword cleaves again into troll flesh. With a howl of anger the troll swings his axe around and overhead towards the centaur's neck. . . 

[+11, d12+9 x3 hp -25 fast heal 1 so -24]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 28, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Axe back in hand and once more fully upright the troll lashes out trading blow for blow as blood pours fourth from both combatants' wounds. Axe beats upon shield and sword cleaves again into troll flesh. With a howl of anger the troll swings his axe around and overhead towards the centaur's neck. . .
> 
> [+11, d12+9 x3 hp -25 fast heal 1 so -24]



_Snarrek rolls a 14 and misses, while Gorak rolls a 16 and strikes for 7 points of damage!_

Snarrek brings his axe up towards the centaur warrior but the shield intercepts his strike once more as Snarrek feels the blade bite into the flesh of his side once more with a terrible tearing sound.

The Centaur breathes heavily, blood dripping from its wound, it watches Snarrek closely hoping that the next strike will be the one to bring the troll down…

_Snarrek’s turn, now *Round 5*… the battle is coming down to the wire._


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2005)

Clang! The centaur again blocks the troll's axe blade on his shield, the ring of the metal on metal blow carrying across the crowd. The centaur again slashes the troll with his disarming sword spraying more blood across the field. Things look grim for the frenzying troll but he seems not to notice as he swings his axe low at the centaur's legs.

[+11, d12+9 x3 hp -24 fast heal 1 then 7 damage so -30]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 28, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Clang! The centaur again blocks the troll's axe blade on his shield, the ring of the metal on metal blow carrying across the crowd. The centaur again slashes the troll with his disarming sword spraying more blood across the field. Things look grim for the frenzying troll but he seems not to notice as he swings his axe low at the centaur's legs.
> 
> [+11, d12+9 x3 hp -24 fast heal 1 then 7 damage so -30]



 Snarrek swings his mighty blade and the shield is too slow to stop the attack.  The mighty axe cleaves into the centaur’s flesh spilling his life blood onto the ground of the dueling circle.  The warrior collapses at Snarrek’s feet.

There is stillness for a moment…

_Snarrek rolls a 23 to strike and does 18 points of damage, his foe is defeated._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 28, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin clapped his hands, in wich was residing his lethal weapon.

Smart move, with this disarm, I must say.

_Ready action, look around discreetly._


----------



## Voadam (Oct 29, 2005)

Snarrek throws his head back and screams a triumphant howl into the air, shaking his bloody axe in victory over his toppled and defeated foe. Blood pours down from his many deep wounds but the exultant troll is oblivious to such concerns at the moment.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 29, 2005)

"Heh, by the time he actually starts noticing his wounds they'll be far less severe than they are now," Garrak notes, impressed by his colleague's prowess.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 1, 2005)

The chieftain finally breaks a smile, and claps slowly.  The other centaurs that were unconsciously holding their collective breaths follow suit as the chieftain speaks, “It is decided by blood, you may travel freely through these lands under my auspice.  Take care not to wear out your welcome.  You may have my son’s shield as a trophy for your victory, Snarrek.”

The chieftain claps, “Bring food and music, we celebrate before we mourn.”

Lekah leaps up and down before leaping on Snarrek’s shoulder with a shrill-like cheer; she is quite pleased with her hunter this evening.  Celia slightly relaxes but not by much.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2005)

Snarrek sweeps Lekah around with one long arm for an exultant embrace.

Glorious combat, spoils of war, and celebration, this was a good way to start off.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 2, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Human Common:
[sblock]Well, miss knight ... feels relived ? I certainly am. Hate combat.[/sblock]

When the celebration started, Groog waited util it was proper and then raised cup honoring his mighty host and his generosity, as apporiate. And entertained everybody with tale of the Rise of Dead Pigs ... coloured only slightly to show how his companions were lethally efficient, despite overhelming numbers of the undead. And of course he didn't mentioned Celia's arrival ... leaving this unspoken, as if she were travelling with them all the time.

_Diplomacy, +6_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 2, 2005)

Garrak remains quiet, somewhat disgruntled at the amount of time that has been spent in centaur territory when he thought it was meant to be a shortcut.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 3, 2005)

The centaurs do not seemed too moved by the story but seeing how quickly Snarrek is healing and the fact that he took down Garok gives them some pause.  Celia nods…

[sblock] “Combat is the last resort not a means to an end nor entertainment, one should fight to defend; combat for the sake of combat is sinful and leads to pride and hubris.  I would rather be away from these wretched creatures they stink,” she comments.[/sblock]

Celia seems to have the same mood as Garrek, and folds her arms across her chest, her face stern and resolute.

_Diplomacy check was an 11 _


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 3, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

As fast as it were apporiate Groog urged his team out from the centaur village. And when they were walking towards the demon-beast's lair he replied Celia's words.

Human Common:
[sblock]You speak like person who learned something from the book, instead of experience. I had experience with orcs, goblins ... humans and even tauren. You all are equally savage as centaurs, or us goblins. It all sicken me, Your and Garrak's fanatism ... his in his philosophy of new orc way, and You with Your philosphy that is too refined for earth walking person like me. All I see are results of Your actions ... Guess why it is rare goblin who trades with humans ? Your kin is as bloodthirsty as orcs, but in more dangerous way. And untrustworthy on the most part. How often goblin get robbed and killed in human lands ? Much more often than orcs ... Yes, even among other goblins there is less backstabbing and throat-cuttin' than among humans. Then ... explain me, in simple words Your philosophy ... I need to know when to calm potential boiling point. To save Your hide, and all ... meanwhile we'll continue Your lessons.[/sblock]

After this angry sermon, that he barked at the woman. He turned his stare at Lekah and smiled slightly at her. And spoke confidentially ... so Snarrek wouldn't overhear.

Well, miss ... It seems that You hunted sucesfully. And as for human woman, I'll tell You first if she ever betrays my terms ... will it satisfy You ? Will You belive that she claims that centaurs are evil because they stink ?

_Wow, did I worsened their attiude ?  _


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2005)

Snarrek smiles at the goblin. "*Enough Snarrek's blood for good show, eh*!" and tosses back his head to laugh heatily. "Turning back to Lekah he says to her "*Do you want a shield for against the Mauler? I just happen to have one now.*"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 5, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek smiles at the goblin. "*Enough Snarrek's blood for good show, eh*!" and tosses back his head to laugh heatily. "Turning back to Lekah he says to her "*Do you want a shield for against the Mauler? I just happen to have one now.*"



 She cast a glance to the other members of the group before smiling, “Of course my mighty champion, I will cherish this gift,” she purrs running her fingers suggestively over the shield.  She continues to run her fingers over Snarrek’s shoulder.

Celia rolls her eyes, though one is not sure if it is at Lekah or Groog, and moves to the top of a hill and looks at the rolling hills of the Barrens.  In the distance the rolling high grasslands give way to treacherous peaks and mountains and the lair of the Blood Mauler…


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2005)

Snarrek's grin grows broader. The troll seems to be having a good day.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 7, 2005)

Garrak, like Celia, quickly tires of the presence of the centaurs. He strolls up the hill to where Celia stands, easily prefering the company of a pink-skin over the wretched hooved ones. He doesn't try to make conversation, since it would be pointless, but stands a short distance from Celia and looks back into the centaur camp. Standing around watching the back of a (temporary) comrade was time better spent than lounging with the evil creatures below.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 9, 2005)

The party continues to move through the barrens as over head the weather turns gray and foul, and by the time it is nearing midnight and the party is quite exhausted from the day’s events and travels it begins to rain.  The rain does not seem to bother the pink-skin too much she seems quite used to being in the elements perhaps from many a military campaign.

Lightning strikes in the distance followed by rumbling thunder as the rain falls in buckets, the heroes can find no shelter besides that which they can create.  All they have is high grass all around them… and darkness.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2005)

Snarrek sticks close to Lekah.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 12, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin checked his beloved gun and whistled at the rest of party. Barking orcish word that he taught Celia already.

Soon.

_Sorry guys, I'm sick ... so I'll update not very frequently_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 12, 2005)

Garrak looked up at the sky as the rain fell. He squinted against it, trying to find malice hidden within the clouds. The Earth Mother certainly did not feel like giving them an easy time tonight. Punishment for not killing more centaurs perhaps. It was justified.

Seeing Snarrek sticking close to Lekah gave Garrak an idea. There was no cover for quite some distance, so becoming soaked was inevitable, but there was perhaps a means of avoiding the worst of it. Garrak sat himself down amoung the grass, then indicated to Celia for her to do the same. He sat his backpack in his lap then adjusted himself so that he and Celia were back-to-back. Thusly, they could lean against one another to sleep and not have to lie in the water.

Once the order of who takes which watch is arranged, he gets some shut-eye and waits to be woken.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 13, 2005)

Celia looks somewhat perplexed at first at Garrok’s plan, but she recognizes it and nods, placing her back against the orc shaman.  She rests her large mace across her lap, but keeps her crimson hair tied up in a bun to stay out of her eyes.  The watches are made but no creature is brave enough to disturb the heroes, indeed there is very little life it seems out here.

The morning comes, and sometime in the night the rain had subsided but left everything damp and smelling fresh.  The sun rises on Barrens and once more the treacherous peaks that make up the supposed lair of the Blood Mauler come into view.

Garrok sees in the distance, the silhouette of a wolf…


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 13, 2005)

The sight of the wolf puzzled Garrak. It was uncommon to see one by itself in the Barrens, most in this place were kept as pets by Quillboars. Was it an omen of some sort? Garrak reviewed as much of his lessons as he could remember, looking for meaning in the wolf's silhouette. He points it out to the others. 

"What do you make of it, Lekah?" he asks the sharp-eyed troll, wanting a second opinion.

Knowledge (religion) +6


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 13, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Groog was snoring soundly, hugging his gun.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 15, 2005)

_Garrak remembers from his tutelage that wolves were held in high regard by his ancestors, and often the sign of a wolf is seen as a great omen of battle… but also the shepherd of death._

Lekah looks out, “I don’t know, wolves run in packs, a lone wolf is usually that way for a reason.”

Celia looks as well but waits for the others to make a decision, seeing as she is in the minority.  Lekah turns back to Garrak, “I suggest we move forward.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 15, 2005)

Garrak's brow furrows in contemplation. Battle and death, it hinted that the Blood Mauler was perhaps not too far away.



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> “I suggest we move forward.”




The shaman nodded, "I'll wake Groog then."

He gives the goblin a nudge with his boot.

"We should probably be moving on, Groog," Garrak suggested.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2005)

Snarrek rises and shakes off the remnants of the rain. Hefting his axe he is ready.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 19, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

With a malignant light in his hald-wake eyes goblin rised and started aiming at the orc shaman only to shake his head violently and spit out.

Apologies, Shaman Garrak ... these nightmares ... again.

He flexed his neck, in a way similiar to Snarrek's, and grinned viciously.

So ... what we are waiting for ? There  is demon to kill !


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 19, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Apologies, Shaman Garrak ... these nightmares ... again.




Garrak was surprised, to say the least. Having one of those mechanical contraptions that flung metal ingots at horrying speeds pointed at his face was not what he had intended to have in his morning. After a gimace, then a moment of relief when Groog realised what was happening, he decided he needed a little space.

"Someone else can wake you next time, Groog," Garrak said.

[ooc: Hey folks, I'm going to be away for anything up to two weeks. I'll try catch up if given opportunity but I can't be certain whether that will happen. Feel free to autopilot Garrak nonetheless.]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 22, 2005)

Lady Ravenheart just laughs at the interplay and then follows the party as they follow the wolf shape in the distance.  The ridge seems so far away as they pass through the yellowed grasslands.  The land is still and quiet, like a grave… indeed the feeling one gets is if they walk amongst the dead…


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2005)

Snarrek's ears prick up, listening for any sounds as they go, but he does not break the deepening silence.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 23, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

So did goblin, but bit more nervously.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 27, 2005)

The silence is eerie and unnerving as the party of heroes passes what looks like a kodo graveyard, the massive sun bleached bones jutting out from the hardened earth.  The rolling savannah giving way to hard clay and parched earth with a faint trail that takes the heroes to the base of the oppressive peaks that loom overhead.

By dusk the party has made it perhaps a mile into the range, and still no sign of life, nothing stirs.  Lekah seems unnerved, “This place is cursed… cursed with death,” she says softly.

In the distance a wolf howls…


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The silence is eerie and unnerving as the party of heroes passes what looks like a kodo graveyard, the massive sun bleached bones jutting out from the hardened earth.  The rolling savannah giving way to hard clay and parched earth with a faint trail that takes the heroes to the base of the oppressive peaks that loom overhead.
> 
> By dusk the party has made it perhaps a mile into the range, and still no sign of life, nothing stirs.  Lekah seems unnerved, “This place is cursed… cursed with death,” she says softly.
> 
> In the distance a wolf howls…




Snarrek nods in grim agreement but seems to have a different view of the import of the observation.

"*Yes, Snarrek will see curse fall on Mauler*."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 29, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Let's kill him. Dead.

Groog's features became mixture of hate and fear while he was playing with his gun. His tone chilling with intensity of emotion behind it.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2005)

Snarrek instinctively swings towards the wolf cry and looks to see if he can make out the animal.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 1, 2005)

The sound cannot be tracked and it quickly subsides as the darkness of the evening sets in.  The night sky is clear and the sky is lit up with stars, and a full red moon that hangs high overhead.  

Lekah climbs up onto a smooth rock to get a look around as Lady Ravenheart takes a moment to sit on a smaller rock and relax her feet from all the walking.  But the feeling of oppression and death remains…


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 1, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Let's search for some tracks, and stay within eyeshot of each other. In dark fiend will have advantage.

Then he translated it to Lady Ravenhart.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

Snarrek's ears twitch as he listens for the sounds of anything moving on this dead night as he waits for Lekah to report or lead on.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 3, 2005)

A powerful voice rings through the air,* “Who dares to enter my land, who seeks death in this place this is mine!  If you seek to become a pawn of the true masters then you must prove your worth… if you seek bloody release then you can come, and I shall sup on your souls!”* 

_The language is Orcish._

Green lighting crackles in the distance, framing the treacherous peaks in a sinister green glow…


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 3, 2005)

Garrak's features are briefly highlighted by the green light, and it casts its shadows about his face, making him look much older than he actually is.

"It would seem he waits for us. I will place protective magicks upon us when we near his lair," he says sternly.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 3, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

*Show Yerself, weakling ! Or Yer slavery to those fuzzy demons made Ye pathetic peon ?*
Groog readied himself and prepared to fire at the first sight of enemy. He mumbled to his warpack. And make peaceful gestures toward Celia.

Guys, let me take first ... _swing_ at this son-of-a-pig. And prepare Yerself ! I bet it's near ... For Bing-Bing and Korbash.

Then he barked in human tongue almost the same ... wich should make Celia feel suprised as why he called her "guys". Everyone can see that he is breathing heavily and gritting his teeth. And everybody in the group know that he shoots with his weapon, not _swings_.

_Readied shooting action, +7 Attack Rating, Range 20' dmg 4d6. Initiative +1.

Bing-Bing and Korbash are his buddies slain during Third War._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2005)

Snarrek does not speak orcish, but the challenge in the voice is clear and the troll's lips pull back in a feral snarl exposing more of the length of his tusks. Despite the unnatural green lightning and the cursed dead feeling here, the troll's iron will stands resolute in his determination and he is ready to challenge this foe to the death.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 7, 2005)

Lekah hisses and points up the path, “That is where we need to go, I think, there is a cave network up there.  The beast that we must defeat lurks up there; I think I can lead us there without too much effort.”

She starts walking, “I would rather face this thing now then let it come at us while we rest.”

Where she gestures will call for some steep and dangerous climbing…


----------



## Voadam (Dec 7, 2005)

Snarrek nods and joins Lekah.

"*Shaman. Was that orkish it spoke*?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 7, 2005)

"It was, Snarrek," Garrak replies, translating the Mauler's message for him.

Climbing wasn't one of the shaman's strong points. He had to ask himself, how did he intend to defeat this challenge?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 7, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Cool, but how do You think I would climb there ? I have three times shorter legs and arms.

Goblin asked Lekah with curious expression.

Not to mention that fiend can drop rocks on the climbers ... or some such. It already knows we're here, let's find easier approach ... where we could execute our strengths. There is no joking around with demonic.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 8, 2005)

_Just need to know if the group will be climbing or finding an alternate route._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Cool, but how do You think I would climb there ? I have three times shorter legs and arms.
> 
> Goblin asked Lekah with curious expression.
> 
> Not to mention that fiend can drop rocks on the climbers ... or some such. It already knows we're here, let's find easier approach ... where we could execute our strengths. There is no joking around with demonic.




"*Path better than off path for goblin Snarrek thinks. Goblin legs long enough reach ground. Snarrek go in front. If Mauler throw rocks no stop Snarrek*."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2005)

"It would be better if we could find an alternative to climbing, but if we have to climb... well, there's little choice in the matter then," Garrak says, looking around at the others, "I do not know about Celia, but Groog and I don't seem inclined to climbing."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 9, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

I can climb, but very slowly. Very slowly. I'm not as young, You know.

Complained goblin, before turning to Celia and translating her Garrak's question about her opinion ... being curious himself, too.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 10, 2005)

Celia thinks for a moment and then looks up to the cave, she speaks to Groog but says thus in rough accented orc, “I prefer finding other path,” she manages.  

Lekah laughs, “Looks like the Raven has learned to talk to the savage folk,” she hisses, “As far as another path and I doubt we will find one in a timely manner.  These peaks are treacherous, and as much as I hate to say it, the climb would be quicker.  I have tools that may make it easier for some…” she says looking at Groog dubiously.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 11, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

He smiled to Lekah, showing her his golden teeth.

After all, I'm Great Teacher Oni ... Profit ! If You want I could teach You human tongue as well ... I agree on the help, otherwise we would be too vurnerable, or those of us who can climb safely will be to overburdened with those of us who cannot climb safely. What You have in mind, clever scout ?

He complimented seemingly engraged, again, trolless in a safe way. Knowing fully that if Snarrek would think that he would try to ... disbehave, he might say bye-bye to his neck. And he smiled to Celia approvingly, certainly proud of her progress in these fev days.

Human Common:
[sblock] Don't get too overprideful, miss knight. There is a lot of learning before You'll communicate smoothly and without raising smirks of pity. But You learn very fast ... almost as fast as my kin.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2005)

Snarrek shrugs, up rough path, scaling up sheer side, or searching for easier way, he just wants to get to the killing.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 12, 2005)

Garrak made a note to listen carefully when the human's language was spoken. Perhaps he could pick some up after long enough. It would be wise to learn the language after all.

"It seems most are in favour of seeking an alternate route," the shaman said, keeping track of opinions.

Hehe, I haven't seen (or read) any GTO yet. I've heard positive opinions of it though, so I'll take the opportunity if I ever get it. Nice reference, Rikandur.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 13, 2005)

Lekah nods, “Alright then wait here, I will scout ahead and try and find another path.”

The troll scout stalks off to try and find another path in the cool darkness.  Lady Ravenheart takes a seat on a stone and waits for the scout to return.  She just smiles to Groog, a rare look on her face, and genuinely laughs.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2005)

Snarrek waits, his ears pricked for sounds of trouble.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 16, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Snarrek waits, his ears pricked for sounds of trouble.



 The troll huntress returns after some long moments.  She returns with a grumble, “I found a path, but it will be hard travel I think, we should rest now as best as we can, and set out in the morning, we push ourselves too hard the creature will pick us off and kill us.  W e will need rest,” with that she takes a seat against a rock.

_Assuming you rest the next post will pick up with the final chapter of this journey…_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 17, 2005)

_Assuming the party rests…_

The journey up the alternate path is rough, through the barren jagged landscape, leaving the party with more then their share of bumps, scrapes, and bruises.  But then the cave entrance comes into view, along with desiccated corpses littering the cave entrance.

A beast slumbers in the entrance way, or at least it looks to slumber from your hidden vantage point some 100 feet away from the entrance.  It looks more like a yawning maw of jagged teeth, and the sky has a red haze to it in the late afternoon sky…

The area smells foul and of death.

The resting creature is twice as large as a wolf, and has red black scaly skin, from this distance it looks like a horrid demon dog!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 18, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Get ready ... Shaman, wait with Your ... help, until we'll need it. Snarrek, could You take out this big-scary-demon-hound without getting agry ? I think we shall save up for the real combat. Let's dispatch it and I'll prepare a trap ... KA-BOOM !

Goblin smiled viciously to himself and to his comrades. Then he stared at Celia and spoke calmer.

Human Common:
[sblock]Miss knight, save Your magics for later ... I have idea how to take out this big bad bugger without risking our hides much. I'll set ... landmine.[/sblock]

Then goblin looked around suspiciously, and readied himself for combat.

Miss Lekah, could You point out nice ambush-spots around the cave ? I have this bad feeling that demon-orc is disguised and waits for us somewhere ... 
I propose that Snarrek, Garrak and Celia charge the fiend-hound and slay it quickly. Lekah and I could guard their back from suprise attack. Any other ideas ?

_Readied action, DM. _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 18, 2005)

Garrak nods to Groog's plan, readying his shield and axe for the coming melee. Nonetheless he kneels for a moment to pray over his weapon, once done he stands up again, ready for what will come.

"Are you sure that is wise Groog? I have much magic at my disposal and I'm unsure how much time we'll have after killing this thing," Garrak whispers.

Garrak casts Call of the Spirits. He requests their aid in the first axe swing he makes on the Blood Mauler.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 19, 2005)

*Groog Profit, Tinker Genius.*

Goblin almost jumped when Orcish Shamans started his mumbo-jumbo.

It is that I'm just cautious, Young Shaman. Isn't it better to collapse cave entrance on our enemy, than just let it have grip on ourselves and work it's dark sorcery ? I bet that this demon-orc sees magic as all of his foul kin. If You use sorcery, it'll see it. Not that it is probably too late now ...*sigh*

Then he translated his advice about sorcery and demons seeing it to Celia. As well as his proposal of warriors taking out demon hound quickly ... and later setting death-trap against Blood Mauler.

What do You think of this, Snarrek ? You are ... after all the most experienced warrior among us.

_Keep readied action, Festy ... Groog is afraid that demons would posess spellcasters in this sorcerous site._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2005)

"*Snarrek will kill Mauler's dog, but will take more than one chop to kill demon dog Snarrek think. Dog will howl and Mauler will leap on Snarrek. Goblin use boomstick when Mauler reveals himself then Snarrek will kill both Mauler and dog. Snarrek ready*."


----------

